# [IM] psi - ebuild z bajerami! (0.10) [muc, url]

## _troll_

Tytul jest chyba jasny, wiec pozostalo jedynie podac szczegoly...

1. lokalizacja

'chlopcy' od psi niestety nie wersjonuja plikow tlumaczen dla psi. wprowadzilo to problem - mianowicie zrezygnowano z automatycznej (via emerge) lokalizacji psi. No coz... mi sie to nie podobalo. Na potrzeby ebuilda wszystkie tlumaczenia zebralem i spakowalem do jednego archiwum tar.bz2 (wszystkie razem). Instalacja odbywa sie via LINGUAS'a, wiec wystarczy miec ustwaiony LINGUAS="pl" i emerge zainstaluje nam psi z lokalizacja.

 *UWAGA wrote:*   

> a) jesli w katalogu ~/.psi znajduje sie inny plik z tlumaczeniem jezyka to bedize uzyty on w pierwszej kolejnosci - wazne, jesli ktos ma tlumaczenie do starej wersji
> 
> b) taki system pakowania tlumaczen jest daleki od doskonalosci - wymaga sciagniecia dodatkowych 300 kilobajtow... na te chwile nic lepszego nie moge zaproponowac

 

2. CXXFLAGS z make.conf

standardowy ebuild nie dodaje zmiennej CXXFLAGS podczas budowania - w tym jest dodane.

3. no i najwazniejsza chwila - zestaw patchy  :Smile: 

czesc z nich poszla do upstreamu, czesc nigdy sie tam raczej nie pojawi. wszystkie zebrane sa w katalogu files ebuilda, wiec jesli ktos nie chce wszystkich, czy chce sobie czesc wyciagnac - prosze bardzo. Dostosowalem je do wersji 0.9.2 oraz do samych siebie - dzialaja  :Wink:  Uzycie nie wszystkich, a czesci z nich moze powodowac bledy nakladania/kompilowania/dzialania - robta na wlasne ryzyko.

W ciekawych dodatkach sa, np:

- informacja o statusie znajomych w oknie kontaktow (jezu jak mi tego brakowalo!!! juz nie trzeba myszka najezdzac!!!)

- zapamietywanie biezacego statusu (ponowne logowanie do transporotw, np. gg, powodowalo, ze nie przyznawany byl status... juz jest  :Wink:  )

- quotowanie emotow (do konca nie dziala; pracuje nad tym)

- opcja szybkiego wyjscia (emergency away) - jednym klawiszem wysylana jest inforamcja o tym ze musimy wyjsc. wiem - niektorzy szybciej pisza 'brb', anizeli naciskaja klawisze, ale da sie przynac jakis skrot klawiaturowy

eh... jest tez mnostwo innych pierdolek mniejszych i wiekszych.

WAZNE!!! ze starym configiem psi, nie pokazywalo mi wszystkich opcji...  :Sad:  musialem go stworzyc na nowo. zgodnie z tym co mowil mi milu_m podobna przypadlosc ma gg2 ... no coz - jak trzeba to trzeba. trudno.

najlkepiej zrobicie jakies

```
cd

mv .psi .psi_original
```

ustawcie ponownie konfig wg potrzeb, zamknijcie psi i przerzuccie sobie historie... innych pomyslow na to na razie nie mam.

(patche z pld to sa jedynie przez nich przerobione i pochodza w wiekszosci z pozostalych zrodel)

```
# from http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/

langs_psi.diff

showstatusmsg_psi.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff

psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff

psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward.diff

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add_richroster.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/selfmade/patches/

psi-group_openclose_single_click_not_only_arrow-mod.diff

# from pld-linux.org

psi-certs.patch

psi-desktop.patch

psi-customos.patch

psi-no_default_status_text-mod.patch

psi-no_online_status-mod.patch

psi-status_history-add.patch

psi-offline_status-add.patch

psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.patch

psi-nicechats-mod.patch

psi-icondef.xml_status_indicator.patch

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/skazi/patches/

psi-weather_agent_icons-add.diff

psi-rich_contactview-0.7-add.diff

psi-status_indicator++-add.diff

psi-options_resize-fix.diff

psi-settoggles-fix.diff

psi-line_in_options-mod.diff

psi-emots-mod.diff

psi-empty_group-fix.diff

psi-gnome_toolwindow-mod.diff

# from http://mrulik.dyndns.info/psi/

filetransfer.diff

offline_statuses_in_roster.diff

FT_port_already_bound.diff

emergency_button.diff
```

Ebuild dostepny jest tutaj:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

Sorry za rozwleklosc  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Woocash

To sie bierzemy do testów  :Smile: ))) ...

----------

## fallow

uzywam kadu,no ale kurde skusze sie dla odmiany  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## nelchael

Powiem tyle: kupa zabawy z tymi latami  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## Tommm

bardzo mi sie podoba ten ebuild  :Very Happy:  wyedytowalem sobie jeszcze config.xml i mam opisy statusów pod kontaktami, tak jak w kadu  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

to cos calkiem jak psi-psz, moze dodac jeszcze patcha zmieniajacego nazwe na psi-gentoo?

Edit: Przydało by się teraz psi-0.9.3-test1 w taki ebuild wypuscic

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> - quotowanie emotow (do konca nie dziala; pracuje nad tym)
> 
> 

 

Jako że to moja "sprawka" - czy można wiedzieć co nie działa?

(i oczywiście proszę o przesłanie mi ewentualnych ulepszeń)

A tak wogóle to się cieszę, że ktoś tych patchy używa  :Smile: 

I cieszę się, że będziecie mieli nowszą niż w psi-psz wersję Smart Reply & Forward - bo już mi się niedobrze robi jak patrzę na tamten stary niedorobiony interfejs użytkownika z super ficzerem "rozszerz okno w pionie na maxa"  :Wink: 

(no ale trzeba się na czymś tego Qt uczyć  :Wink:  )

----------

## Zwierzak

 *machekku wrote:*   

> (no ale trzeba się na czymś tego Qt uczyć  )

 

Najlepiej na własnych błedach co nie machekku  :Wink:  tak się najlepiej robi programy

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # from http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/
> 
> ...

 

Pytanie 1 - techniczne: czy one się nie gryzą? Bo grozi nam wciągnięcie patcha Remko do CVS'a (jeśli jeszcze nie wszedł)

Pytanie 2 - ideologiczne: po co oba na raz?  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # from http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/
> 
> ...

 

Odpowiedz 1 - dalo rade  :Wink: 

Odpowiedz 2 - rozpoznaje mozliwosci psi i dodatkowych patchy 'bojem'; za tydzien mozliwe, ze polowa z nich zniknie, ale watpie w to  :Wink: ) rich byl mi potrzebny na offline'a, ale odechcialo mi sie na razie przenosic ten patch (offline) na 0.9.3-test1...

Skonczylem juz ebuild pod wersje 0.9.3-test1, ale zbyt jestem skonany, by to _dobrze_ zrobic (nie lubie ebuildow, ktore robia pierdolnik w portage...), ale jesli ktos bardzo chce skorzystac juz teraz, to testowy ebuild mozna sciagnac stad:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi_exp.tar.bz2 (zawiera poprzedni i nowy testowy na te chwile)

[ dodalem patche z obsluga avatarow - jesli dobrze rozumiem jest to dopiero pierwsza wersja  :Sad:  i juz skazana na porazke... lepszy rudz niz nic! ]

[uwaga!!! archiwum zawiera ebuildy do psi oraz qca... qca-tls dostepne w portage nie wystarcza samo!!! to tylko plugin (jak to w ogole dziala w cholere bez qca?!?)]

Co do quotowania emotow: chetnie pomoge przy poprawce!!!! wydaje mi sie, ze na forum to nie ma sensu o tym rozmawiac... moj JID: troll@chrome.pl - wszelka pomoc mile widziana!

Wracajac do patchy - neistety nie wszystkie sa opisane  :Sad:  skazi w ogole ich nie opisuje i zmuszony jestem czytac kod. dochodzi do tego fakt, ze nie znam sie na programowaniu w qt (co wcale nie przeszkadza przerabiac te patche i psi, by dzialaly!!  :Wink:  ). Wszleka pomoc mile widziana.

mechekku - wiecej dobrych pomyslow (w postaci patchy/whatever), prosze!!  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> to cos calkiem jak psi-psz, moze dodac jeszcze patcha zmieniajacego nazwe na psi-gentoo?

 

hmmm - czemu nie? byloby lokalnie  :Very Happy:  dorobie jutro

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Edit: Przydało by się teraz psi-0.9.3-test1 w taki ebuild wypuscic

 

 :Smile: ))))) zapraszam do testowania (ja do testowania ebuilda, ale 'chlopcy' od psi chetnie dowiedza sie, czy wszystko dziala!)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wracajac do patchy - neistety nie wszystkie sa opisane  skazi w ogole ich nie opisuje i zmuszony jestem czytac kod.

 

No jakto nie opisuje? Nazwy plików są znaczące  :Wink: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mechekku - wiecej dobrych pomyslow (w postaci patchy/whatever), prosze!! 
> 
> 

 

Dzięki za wsparcie  :Smile: 

A o cytowaniu emotek pogadamy wieczorkiem.

----------

## Zwierzak

Powiem jedno, ebuild jest tak doskonale zrobiony że nic nie gryzie się, i mam nadzieje że będzie tak dalej

PS. Kompiluje właśnie PSI 0.9.3 test1 i zobacze jak ten ebuild wyszedl, mam nadzieje ze tak swietnie jak 0.9.2Last edited by Zwierzak on Tue Nov 30, 2004 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phranzee

swietnie dziala, zobacze czy jakos wytrzymam z nim a nie z ekg  :Wink: 

dzieki za ebuilda

----------

## skrazt

DZIĘ - KU - JE - MY  :Very Happy: 

ale przejdźmy do konkretów  :Razz: 

- u mnie nie działa ukrywanie 'hidden group'

----------

## Zwierzak

To wszystko zalerzy, jeżeli masz spolszczoną wersje (za pomoca pliku) to program ukrywa grupe "Ukryte" która nie jest wyróżniona w żaden inny sposob, natomiast w angielskiej wersji jest to grupa "Hidden" oczywiscie trzeba pamietac aby kontakt dodac do odpowiedniej grupy, najczesciej p-click->Group->Hidden

----------

## machekku

Nazwa Hidden jest (nie)stety tłumaczona, więc przy zmianie lokalizacji trzeba zmieniać jej nazwę.

Najłatwiej "namierzyć" odpowiednią nazwę w menu kontekstowym kontaktu, w podmenu wyboru grupy. Grupa Hidden - jakkolwiek by się nie nazywała - zawsze będzie wydzielona osobno na dole.

----------

## Zwierzak

ebuild do PSI 0.9.3test1 działa poprawnie w 100% a patche nie przeszkadzają sobie, byle tak dalej trzymać jakość takich ebuildów, powinneś sie stac oficjalnym realaselem  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> ebuild do PSI 0.9.3test1 działa poprawnie w 100% a patche nie przeszkadzają sobie, byle tak dalej trzymać jakość takich ebuildów, powinneś sie stac oficjalnym realaselem 

 

wielkie dzieki!  :Smile: 

pod adresem:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi_exp.tar.bz2

przed chwila umiescilem nowa wersje ebuilda psi-0.9.3-test1. patch showstatus wyrzucilem. Zamiast niego wykorzystuje od tej pory richroster'a; z pomoca machekku dolozylem patch, ktory domyslnie zaklada ze chcemy korzystac z wyswietlania statusow. calosc dziala o niebo lepiej od poprzedniego rozwiazania!!! [w razie klopotow pomoca moze sluzyc strona http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=1026 ].

.. update ..

UWAGA!!! patch zwalil nazwy kontaktow!!! uprasza sie o kilka(nascie minut) na wymyslenie poprawnej wersji.... info o poprawnej wersji dam znac jak tylko poprawie! z gory przepraszam tych wszystkich ktorym sie nacieli  :Sad: 

.. kuniec apdejta ..

zdaje sie, ze moge zamykac testa. ebuildy do psi oraz qca wygladaja juz tak jak chce, wiec jesli nic sie nie stanie - dzisiaj po nocy bedzie release.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Ok. Nowa wersja patch'a dziala poprawnie, a i nie zauwazylem innych dolegliwosci ---> release!

psi-0.9.3-test1

1. lokalizacja

langpacki pochodza z wersji 0.9.2, jako ze nie ma jeszcze zadnych dostepnych nowszych (jesli ktos wie gdzie - dajcie znac). wciaz wszystkie sa w jednym archiwum tar.bz2; w todo mam rozdzielenie na pojedyncze (zapewne wersja -r1)

2. CXXFLAGS

jak poprzednio - jest parsowane do ebuilda

3. patche

w wyniku roznych przetasowan otrzymalem cos takiego:

```
# from http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/

avatars_psi.diff

jep8-avatars_psi.diff

jep8-avatars_iris.diff

rosteritems_psi.diff

rosteritems_iris.diff

menubar_psi.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward.diff

psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff

psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/skazi/patches/

psi-weather_agent_icons-add.diff

psi-rich_contactview-0.7-add.diff

psi-status_indicator++-add.diff

psi-options_resize-fix.diff

psi-settoggles-fix.diff

psi-line_in_options-mod.diff

psi-empty_group-fix.diff

psi-gnome_toolwindow-mod.diff

psi-no_online_status-mod.diff

psi-status_history-add.diff

psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff

psi-nicechats-mod.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add_richroster.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/selfmade/patches/

psi-group_openclose_single_click_not_only_arrow-mod.diff

# from pld-linux.org

psi-certs.patch

psi-customos.patch

psi-icondef.xml_status_indicator.patch

# from http://mrulik.dyndns.info/psi/

filetransfer.diff

FT_port_already_bound.diff

emergency_button.diff

offline_statuses_in_roster.diff

# few more goodies :)

psi-desktop.patch

psi-richroster-status_default_on.patch
```

opcja pokazywania statusow kontaktow jest wlaczona domyslnie (szczegoly i instrukcje co zrobic gdy nie dziala znajduja sie pod adresem: http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=1026 punkt 2 pierwszego postu)

avatary dzialaja, chociaz ztcw - nie jest to ostateczna implemetacja i czasem ma 'dziwne akcje'  :Wink: 

info o quotowaniu bylo falszywe - zle zrozumialem idee patch'a! machekku wyprowadzil mnei z 'zycia w bledzie'! (thx!)

Chyba tyle....

Ebuild jest dostepny pod adresem:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

(archiwum zawiera ebuild z 0.9.2 oraz 0.9.3-test1 -> ten drugi ma opcje ~arch!, wiec niektorzy beda musieli dac stosowny wpis do /etc/portage.unmask)

Komentarze, opinie, sugestie mile widziane!

PS. W portage jest leciwy i maly ebuild z ikonkami dla psi.... sa chetni do pomocy przy zbieraniu zestawow ikonek?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

Mówisz i masz: http://www.jabberpl.org/Klienty/Dodatki/Ikonki - oprócz tego:  http://jisp.netflint.net/. Pomóc Ci je ściągać czy dasz sobie radę  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _troll_

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> Mówisz i masz: http://www.jabberpl.org/Klienty/Dodatki/Ikonki - oprócz tego:  http://jisp.netflint.net/. Pomóc Ci je ściągać czy dasz sobie radę   

 

ja ich recznie nie zamierzam sciagac  :Razz:  wszystko pojdzie w ebuild do ikonek psi (tak jak jest teraz -> nie trzeba bedzie przebudowywac psi, by zainstalowac zestaw ikon - co okreslic, by mozna jako hardcore!)

hmmm... a poniewaz nie zamierzam ich recznie sciagac to potrzebne sa adresy zestawow ikon. zle sie wyrazilem co do ich (ikonek) szukania - najchetniej bede widzial, nie adresy calych stron, a konkretnych ikon... no zasmiecimy troszke forum (poprosze fallowa by potem posprzatal), ale tak bedzie mi latwiej (b. ograniczony czas  :Sad:  ).

Z gory dzieki!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

maly upgrade...

nowe patche:

```
# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/patches/

psi-psz-srv_lookup_enable.diff

psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff

psi-gentoo-version.patch
```

jak rowniez zmiana w plikach lokalizacji:

- wzialem swiezsza wersje z tlumaczeniem niektorych dodatkowych patchy na pl z psi-psz (nie jest to najnowsza wersja co do vanilli'owego psi)

- pliki jeyzkowe rozdzielilem w podpakiety zaleznie od linguas'a - od teraz sciagana bedzie jedynie lokalizacja znajdujaca sie w LINGUAS (o ile istnieje rzecz jasna).

jesli ktos juz sciagnal wersj 0.9.3, ktora uznalem za dzialajaca, to niewiele skorzysta na tym upgradzie (stad brak -r1 na te chwile). w celu upgrade'u samego tlumaczenia, sciagnijcie plik:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi/psi_pl-0.9.3-test1.tar.bz2

i po rozpakowaniu umiesccie tlumaczenie w katalogu /usr/share/psi

a ebuild jak poprzednio:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/patches/
> 
> ...

 

Tip of the day: Jeśli ludziom będzie się Psi wywalać przy łączeniu, to są duże szanse, że to przez to  :Wink: 

(tudzież jeśli wystąpią problemy z szyfrowaniem)

----------

## Zwierzak

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> jesli ktos juz sciagnal wersj 0.9.3, ktora uznalem za dzialajaca, to niewiele skorzysta na tym upgradzie (stad brak -r1 na te chwile). w celu upgrade'u samego tlumaczenia, sciagnijcie plik:
> 
> http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi/psi_pl-0.9.3-test1.tar.bz2
> 
> i po rozpakowaniu umiesccie tlumaczenie w katalogu /usr/share/psi

 

nie koniecznie do /usr/share/psi, jak nie mamy dostepu wystarczy tylko ~/.psi

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/patches/
> 
> ...

 

Ok. Thx. Testuje budowanie bez tego (nie powinno byc zadnych problemow) i za chwile wyjdzie nowy ebuild bez tego.

Zwierzak: oczywiscie prawda to  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Ok - za rada machekku wywalilem ten niezbyt chlubny patch. Version bump - psi-0.9.3-test1-r1:

- langpacki rozdzielone na osobne pliki, sciagane wg potrzeb (o ile jest kod jezyka w LINGUAS)

- lista patchy:

```
# from http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/

avatars_psi.diff

jep8-avatars_psi.diff

jep8-avatars_iris.diff

rosteritems_psi.diff

rosteritems_iris.diff

menubar_psi.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward.diff

psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff

psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/skazi/patches/

psi-weather_agent_icons-add.diff

psi-rich_contactview-0.7-add.diff

psi-status_indicator++-add.diff

psi-options_resize-fix.diff

psi-settoggles-fix.diff

psi-line_in_options-mod.diff

psi-empty_group-fix.diff

psi-gnome_toolwindow-mod.diff

psi-no_online_status-mod.diff

psi-status_history-add.diff

psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff

psi-nicechats-mod.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add_richroster.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/selfmade/patches/

psi-group_openclose_single_click_not_only_arrow-mod.diff

# from pld-linux.org

psi-certs.patch

psi-customos.patch

psi-icondef.xml_status_indicator.patch

# from http://mrulik.dyndns.info/psi/

filetransfer.diff

FT_port_already_bound.diff

emergency_button.diff

offline_statuses_in_roster.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/patches/

psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff

# few more goodies :)

psi-desktop.patch

psi-richroster-status_default_on.patch

psi-gentoo-version.patch
```

ebuild zostal troche poprawiony (takie cosmetics jedynie  :Wink:  ).

Wszystko dostepne pod adresem:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Mala informacja.... nie wiem, czy komus sie przyda, ale moze.

Do wersji 0.9.3-test1 znalazlem jakies nowsze tlumaczenia pod adresem http://tanoshi.net/language.html i dodalem do troche zmodyfikowanego ebuilda.

Tlumaczenie na polski nie zostalo tutaj uaktualnione. Zrobie to dopiero w ciagu jakichs dwoch dni - bedzie bardziej dopasowane do spatchowanej wersji psi, jaka wypuscilem.

Jesli ktos korzysta z wersji innych niz ang/pol - zamiast kompilowac na nowo moze sciagnac plik(i) psi*.ts z powyzszego adresu i przerobic je na tlumaczenie za pomoca prostej komendy

```
lrelease psi*.ts
```

 a na stepnie umiescic w /usr/share/psi (lub ~/.psi jak kto woli  :Wink:  )

Takze liczba lokalizacji jaka obecnie obejmuje ebuild:

```
LINGUAS="ar ca cs da de ee el en eo es et fi fr it jp mk nl pl pt_BR pt ru se sk sr sw vi zh"
```

(et pochodzi z wersji 0.9.2 - nie widzialem dotad nowszej).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## skrazt

a ja mam takie prozaiczne i całkiem przyziemne pytanie (być może OT) co zrobić, żebym nie musiał za każdym razem zmuszać emerge -u do nie downgradeowania tego Psi ?

tj. żebym nie musiał pisać emerge -uU world

----------

## Woocash

moze dopisac psi do /etc/portage/package.keywords, mniej wiecej tak:

```
=<net-im/psi-<wersja_psi>
```

wiecej podpowie Ci man portage i man emerge

----------

## _troll_

przynajmniej na razie oznaczylem psi jako ~x86 (a nie x86) - wiec musisz uzywac ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" do instalacji.

mozesz zrobic cos takiego:

```
echo "net-im/psi" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

dzieki czemu emerge uzna, ze psi chcesz isntalowac w mozliwie swiezej wersji.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

UPGRADE  :Smile:  psi-0.9.3-test1-r2

Udalo mi stworzyc opcje dla GUI do wl/wyl pokazywania statusow (dla richroaster'a). Nie potrafie powiedziec, czy jest najlepsza z mozliwych (siedze i ucze sie tych qt'kow...), ale ----> DZIALA!  :Smile: 

Latka jest przerobiona lata remko showstatusmsg_psi.diff (mozna ja sciagnac ze strony autora http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/ ), ktora zawiera implemetnacje pokazywania statusow, ale daleko jej do tego co stworzyl skazi w richroasterze!

Oprocz tego merge dwoch nowych latek od skaziego. Roznica do poprzedniej wersji 0.9.3-test1-r1 to ponizsze trzy nowe latki:

```
# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/skazi/patches/

psi-framechecks-mod.diff

psi-thin_borders-mod.diff

# few more goodies :)

psi-richroster-status_gui_on_off.patch
```

Zwyczajowo - ebuild dostepny pod adresem:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

PS. Nelchael przogotwuje wersje dla windows - ja wiem, ze 'nie to forum', ale mozliwe, ze niektorzy skorzystaja (moja Ukochana napewno - wiec tym samym i ja!  :Smile:  ).

PS2. Jako nastepne robione juz beda ikonki. Psi w postaci w jakiej jest teraz uwazam (chwilowo) za kompletne. Zobaczymy czy sie cos jeszcze znajdzie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. Nelchael przogotwuje wersje dla windows - ja wiem, ze 'nie to forum', ale mozliwe, ze niektorzy skorzystaja (moja Ukochana napewno - wiec tym samym i ja!  ).

 

A wiec sie stalo: Psi w wersji PowerPack dla Windows  :Smile: 

Wersje to :

Psi-0.9.3-test1-Wintoo (20041202) <- to jest wersja bazujaca na pierwszym ebuildzie Troll'a

Psi-0.9.3-test1-Wintoo (20041203) <- to jest wersja bazujaca na -r2 i zaiwerajaca dokladnie to samo

Dostepne na: http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/~nelchael/

Milego uzywania zycze  :Smile:  Zalecane of koz korzystanie z 20041203  :Smile: 

----------

## KrzychuG

Niby wszystko dziala, ale zamiast nazw kontaktow wiedze kod HTML, np,:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <nobr><TEXT></nobr><fond size = "-1"><!STATUS_MSG></font>
> 
> 

 

Nazwy grup sa prawidlowe. Na oryginalnym psi tego nie bylo.

----------

## nelchael

Otworz plik ~/.psi/profiles/<nazwa profilu>/config.xml i poszukaj "<templates"

Pomiedzy <templates> i </templates> jest <default>. Powinno to wygaladac tak (to dla Gentoo):

```
<templates fieldTrim="0" >

<default>&lt;nobr>&lt;TEXT>&lt;/nobr>&lt;font size=&quot;-1&quot;>&lt;!STATUS_MSG>&lt;/font></default>

</templates>
```

Ps. jesli bawisz sie wersja na Windows to jest tam taki plik 'Important.txt' - przeczytaj go. Wersja dla Windows:

```
<templates fieldTrim="0" >

<default>&lt;nobr>&lt;TEXT>&lt;/nobr>&lt;font size=&quot;3&quot;>&lt;!STATUS_MSG>&lt;/font></default>

</templates>
```

----------

## _troll_

Hihihi. Uprzedziles mnie  :Wink: 

PS. Zdaje sie, ze do tego musisz wylaczyc psi na chwile.

PS2. Takowy bug sie pojawial tylko w starszej wersji, gdzie spartolilem jeden patch... Po paru minutach poprawilem - co zreszta widac, gdzies w postach. Kiedy sciagales paczke?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Hihihi. Uprzedziles mnie 

 

 :Razz: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS2. Takowy bug sie pojawial tylko w starszej wersji, gdzie spartolilem jeden patch... Po paru minutach poprawilem - co zreszta widac, gdzies w postach. Kiedy sciagales paczke?

 

W -r2 jest to poprawione, wiec w 20041203 tez powinno byc  :Smile: 

----------

## senu

zainstalowalem psi 0.9.3_p1-r2.

i mam 2 watpliwosci:

1. czy dziala wam psi-dock ? bo we wczesniejscych wersjach dzialalo ( mam fvwm) a teraz nie...

2. czy da sie ustawic zeby grupy kontaktow mialy tlo a nie np. 

costam(3/6)-------------------

(wczesniej byla opcja zeby tego nie zmieniac, teraz nie widze). przediffowalem stary i nowy config ale nie zauwzylem nic co odpowiadalo by za te opcje.

----------

## nelchael

Ad. 1:

Mi dziala, Trollowi dziala

Ad. 2:

Ta opcja zniknela z 0.9.3. Nie mam pojecia dlaczego.

----------

## milu

 *senu wrote:*   

> zainstalowalem psi 0.9.3_p1-r2.
> 
> i mam 2 watpliwosci:
> 
> 1. czy dziala wam psi-dock ? bo we wczesniejscych wersjach dzialalo ( mam fvwm) a teraz nie..."
> ...

 

Oooo widzę, że nie tylko ja mam ten problem!!! - Z tym psi dock u mnie jest tak: jeśli mam zaznaczone opcje Docklet i Use Windowmaker Docklet to klikając w miejscu, gdzie powinna się pojawić ikonka psi - działa ukrywanie/odkrywanie a spod prawomlasku menu. Także działa ale nie do końca   :Confused:   Sprawdzałem z czystymi configami także na vanilla 0.9.3_p1 i niestety nadal mam to samo  :Sad:  Z 0.9.2 i tym podrasowanym 0.9.2 było wszystko OK.

----------

## nelchael

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> Oooo widzę, że nie tylko ja mam ten problem!!!

 

Jaki manager?

----------

## KrzychuG

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Otworz plik ~/.psi/profiles/<nazwa profilu>/config.xml i poszukaj "<templates"
> 
> Pomiedzy <templates> i </templates> jest <default>. Powinno to wygaladac tak (to dla Gentoo):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Rzeczywiscie tutaj tkwil problem. Zamiast &lt mialem "&amp;tl;".

----------

## _troll_

 *senu wrote:*   

> zainstalowalem psi 0.9.3_p1-r2.
> 
> i mam 2 watpliwosci:
> 
> 1. czy dziala wam psi-dock ? bo we wczesniejscych wersjach dzialalo ( mam fvwm) a teraz nie...
> ...

 

oba problemy wydaja sie byc przypadlosciami wersji 0.9.3-test1

1) o tym mowil mi juz milu - wyglada, ze wystepuje w fvwm'ie tylko  :Sad: 

2) podczas wydawania 0.9.3-test1, ktos usunal te opcje  :Wink:  taka informacje znalazlem na forum psi. ale maja ja przywrocic jak najszybciej. wiec pozostaje czekac na test2  :Smile: 

przejrze kod w stosunku do 0.9.2. postaram sie zrobic jakiegos reverse'a na te chwile... Na razie mam jeszcze dwa wlasne pomysly jak sprawic, by funkcjonalnosc psi troche urosla i chce wpierw to zrobic. Zaraz potem wezme sie za te problemy.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *KrzychuG wrote:*   

> Rzeczywiscie tutaj tkwil problem. Zamiast &lt mialem "&amp;tl;".

 

Ciesze sie, ze dziala  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *milu_m wrote:*   Oooo widzę, że nie tylko ja mam ten problem!!! 
> 
> Jaki manager?

 

fvwm 2.5.12. We fluksie działa(jeśli sie wyłączy opcję windowmaker docklet; jeśli jest włączona to na ekranie pojawia się okienko z psi-dock ale w środku pusto, po najechaniu i prawomlasku jest menu) Czyli trochę namieszane jest z tym wm docklet  :Confused: 

----------

## senu

zaraz zreportuje buga

----------

## _troll_

Ehhh.. I portage sprawilo nam niespodzianke  :Smile: 

W oficjalnym portage znalazl sie pakiecik qca, ktory jest potrzebny do zbudowania psi z obsluga ssl. Niespodzianka polega na tym, ze jest on zamaskowany...  :Sad:  grrrrr!

Aby portage nie mialo z nim problemu musimy go odmaskowac. W tym celu, mozna np. zrobic cos takiego:

```
echo =app-crypt/qca-1.0 >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

co pozwoli spokojnie zainstalowac pakiet w naszym systemie, a portage nie bedzie sie juz plulo, ze pakiet jest zamaskowany.

PS. Info o zamaskowaniu podal Nelchael - thx!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. Info o zamaskowaniu podal Nelchael - thx!

 

 :Smile:  Luzik - nadzialem sie na to przy kubku herbaty i 'emerge -uavD world'  :Wink: 

----------

## Woocash

ehhh, skompilowałem psi-0.9.3-test1-r2 i mi segfaultuje  :Sad: ((

emerge info:

```
Portage 2.0.51-r8 (default-linux/x86/2004.2, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.9-vivid3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-vivid3 i686 Celeron (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.6

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Nov 10 2004, 11:04:34)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.7.9, 1.9.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse,387 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -frename-registers -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -fmove-all-movables -pipe -s -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse,387 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -frename-registers -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -fmove-all-movables -pipe -s -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups encode f77 fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk2 imagemagick imlib java jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype usb x86 xml xml2 xv zlib linguas_pl"
```

Nic we flagach nie zmieniałem, kompilowałem tymi samymi co wersje 0.9.2 (Waszą), co Wy na to ?

----------

## nelchael

Masz dosc... agresywne flagi...

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse,387 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -frename-registers -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -fmove-all-movables -pipe -s -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

 

Sproboj z lagodniejszymi (np. -O2 zamiast -O3).

----------

## Zwierzak

-O3 jest najgorsza flaga jak jest możliwa, ja uzywam -Osi wg mnie jest najbardziej oplacalna

BTW. Kocham te ebuildy  :Smile:  zawsze dzialaja i są świetne  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> -O3 jest najgorsza flaga jak jest możliwa, ja uzywam -Osi wg mnie jest najbardziej oplacalna
> 
> 

 

Masz jakieś wyniki testów? Bo według mi znanych informacji, to O3 daje agresywniejszą optymalizację i przeważnie lepszy wynik końcowy. Testy zdają się to potwierdzać.

----------

## nelchael

Ale nie kazdy program lubi az taka optymalizacje - czasami sie zdarza, ze kod przestaje robic to co powinien i niektore ebuildy zastepuja -O3 bezpieczniejszyn -O2.

----------

## Woocash

No ale przeciez psi-0.9.2 przy tych samych flaga kompiluje i uruchamia bez segfaultowania   :Confused: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> No ale przeciez psi-0.9.2 przy tych samych flaga kompiluje i uruchamia bez segfaultowania  

 

ale to jest 0.9.2 a nie 0.9.3, przeciez z jakiego powodu zmienili numer wersji, przeciez jak by bylo to samo to by nie ruszali wersjii bo po co? Stąd też może wynikać ta różnica po kompilacji

----------

## machekku

 *senu wrote:*   

> zainstalowalem psi 0.9.3_p1-r2.
> 
> czy da sie ustawic zeby grupy kontaktow mialy tlo a nie np. 
> 
> costam(3/6)-------------------
> ...

 

Opcja w konfigu wygląda tak:

 *Quote:*   

> <newHeadings>true</newHeadings>

 

Przy czym wygląd, którego nie chcesz, to właśnie ten nowy. Opcja wyleciała z GUI przy okazji dyskusji nad nowymi wartościami domyślnymi, itp. (prawie) wszyscy zgodnie uznali, że ten wygląd 'z tłem' jest brzydki  :Wink: 

----------

## senu

 *machekku wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   <newHeadings>true</newHeadings> 
> 
> Przy czym wygląd, którego nie chcesz, to wlasnie ten nowy. Opcja wyleciała z GUI przy okazji dyskusji nad nowymi wartosciami domyslnymi, itp. (prawie) wszyscy zgodnie uznali, ze ten wyglad 'z tlem' jest brzydki ;-)

 

thx. jak kto lubi. ale opcje sa, imo, po to zeby kazdy mogl sobie wszystko dopasowac.

----------

## machekku

Cóż... w pewien sposób opcja została  :Smile: 

A mnie zastanawia to:

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ps. jesli bawisz sie wersja na Windows to jest tam taki plik 'Important.txt' - przeczytaj go. Wersja dla Windows:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Proste pytanie: po co tak?

----------

## nelchael

 *machekku wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> Ps. jesli bawisz sie wersja na Windows to jest tam taki plik 'Important.txt' - przeczytaj go. Wersja dla Windows:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

W wersji na Windows (w ktorejs tam z pierwszych) zle byl zrobiony plik config.xml, ktory jest domyslnie dawany kazdemu nowemu profilowi i wymagal on takich zmian. Jesli w nowym jest juz ok i nie wymaga on zmian recznie to w nastepnej wersji juz nie bedzie.

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <templates fieldTrim="0" >
> 
> ...

 Proste pytanie: po co tak?[/quote]

Ehhh.... Nienawidze prostych pytan! 'Proste' pytania rzadko maja rownie 'prosta' odpowiedz  :Wink: 

A co jest w tym zle? Inne ustawienie fontow (z -1 byly za male; dobrane przez nelchaela metoda prob i bledow). Proponujesz moze cos innego?

Pozdraiwam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

U mnie działało -1, ale nie każda czcionka się chciała ładnie skalować. Teraz mam tak, że "naprawdę" czcionka jest trochę za duża, nick wypisuje się z -1 a opis z -2 i wogóle inną czcionką  :Smile: 

(OT: Działają wam powiadomienia na maila? Bo sobie włączyłem i dostałem tylko maila z prośbą o reaktywację konta, co też uczyniłem, ale nadal nic mi nie przychodzi)

----------

## milu

A propos psi to mam pytanko - dysponuje ktos poprawnymi emotikonami z gg działającymi w psi-0.9.3? Te które są na stronie z jisp'ami niestety nie hulają - wywala, że 2 obrazki są niepoprawne - żeby było ciekawiej podaje numer obrazka ale chyba ten, który jest w tablicy wewnętrznej psi bo obrazki są ponazywane słowami a nie tylko cyframi.

machekku OT: Działają, działają

----------

## zytek

Hmm.. a są może jakieś patche, które dałby by mi możliwość posiadania ludzi w kontaktach, ale bez pokazywania im mojego statusu (chodzi zarówno o opis jak i "dostępność") dokładnie tak jakby nie byli na liście?

Mowa o ludziach z gg. Nie wiem czy to by nie wymagało jakichś zmian w samym transporcie. Choć wystarczyły by jakieś.. "aliasy".. tak jakby ludzi na prawde na liście nie było, a gdy odzywa się taki "spoza listy" to widzę jego nick a nie numerek@gg.domena.tld..

----------

## machekku

Jeśli chodzi Ci o ukrywanie się przed osobami z gg, których nie masz w rosterze, to włącz tryb friends-only w transporcie.

----------

## tomek_22

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> A propos psi to mam pytanko - dysponuje ktos poprawnymi emotikonami z gg działającymi w psi-0.9.3? Te które są na stronie z jisp'ami niestety nie hulają - wywala, że 2 obrazki są niepoprawne - żeby było ciekawiej podaje numer obrazka ale chyba ten, który jest w tablicy wewnętrznej psi bo obrazki są ponazywane słowami a nie tylko cyframi.
> 
> 

 

mi tez nie ida, nawet nie mam ich w menusach, na xp sp2 z 0.9.3-test1 ida, blad wiec gdzies lezy w ebuildzie

----------

## _troll_

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

>  *milu_m wrote:*   A propos psi to mam pytanko - dysponuje ktos poprawnymi emotikonami z gg działającymi w psi-0.9.3? Te które są na stronie z jisp'ami niestety nie hulają - wywala, że 2 obrazki są niepoprawne - żeby było ciekawiej podaje numer obrazka ale chyba ten, który jest w tablicy wewnętrznej psi bo obrazki są ponazywane słowami a nie tylko cyframi. 
> 
> mi tez nie ida, nawet nie mam ich w menusach, na xp sp2 z 0.9.3-test1 ida, blad wiec gdzies lezy w ebuildzie

 

ehhh... nie - blad nie lezy w ebuildzie  :Wink: 

ikonki maja jakeigos bug'a (co mozna podejrzec na konsoli po uruchomieniu psi i probie ich zaladowania - cos sie komunikatorowi nie podoba. siedze nad tym, ale na razie nie mam czasu... Dzisiaj wystawie ebuild z ikonkami - troche ich juz zebralem. Beda tez avatary dostarczone przez mi przez fallowa (bodajze z deviant.org jesli dobze pamietam). Jesli ktos ma jakies ikonki, ktorych tam nie ma - podsylajcie linki skad je sciagnac.

..:: update ::..

na razie bez avatarow - dojda w nastepnym rzucie, jak tylko znajde kilka chwil.

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi-themes.tar.bz2

ebuild z ikonkami. obsluguje dwie USE:

- crystal - instaluje ikonki inspirowane motywem crystal

- netflint - ikonki z netflinta

bez USE instalowane sa jedynie te (ikony) pochodzace z jabberpl.org

.. kuniec apdejta ..

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

Jakie awatary?

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

> Jakie awatary?

 

sam nie wiem  :Wink:  dlatego nie znalazly sie na razie w ebuildzie. takie, zeby mozna bylo przypisac je kontaktom oczywiscie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## phranzee

mam proste pytanie - jak w psi uzywac szyfrowania wiadomosci? tzn miedzy osobami, a nie do serwera. widzialem opcje w ustawieniach konta, ale jest nieaktywna nawet po zainstalowaniu gnupg. co trzeba zainstalowac? oraz najwazniejsze - czy to szyfrowanie bedzie kompatybilne z tym z ekg/kadu?

//edit: teraz widze odpowiednie USE, zobacze czy dziala  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## machekku

1. Psi zgubiło w pewnym momencie zdolność odświeżania listy kluczy na bieżąco - być może ponowne włączenie pomoże.

2. Znając Justina, szyfrowanie jest zrobione wg.odpowiedniego jep'a. Nie wiem jak jest w ekg.

----------

## phranzee

klucze w ekg/kadu wygladaja tak:

```
ls -l ~/.gg/keys                                            

-rwxrwxrwx  1 phranzee phranzee 251 Feb 10  2004 $MOJ$.pem

-rw----r--  1 phranzee phranzee 251 Jul  1 11:00 $KLUCZ1$.pem

-rw----r--  1 phranzee phranzee 251 Dec 11 11:50 $KLUCZ2$.pem

-rw----r--  1 phranzee phranzee 251 Dec 11 11:46 $KLUCZ3$.pem

-rwxrwxrwx  1 phranzee phranzee 887 Feb 10  2004 private.pem

cat $KLUCZ1$.pem

-----BEGIN RSA PUBLIC KEY-----

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

-----END RSA PUBLIC KEY-----

cat private.pem

-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

-----END RSA PRIVATE KEY-----

```

nazwy oczywiscie zmyslone  :Razz:  wysylane jest bez zadnych naglowkow. jest szansa zeby to dzialalo w psi? bo bez tego to niestety zostaje przy ekg.

----------

## machekku

Klucze brane są 'automagicznie' z GPG - jeśli są tam, to są w Psi  :Smile: 

W plikach muszą być tylko certyfikaty serwerów so SSL.

----------

## _troll_

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> jest szansa zeby to dzialalo w psi? bo bez tego to niestety zostaje przy ekg.

 

Przetestuj i powiedz  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## C1REX

Gratuluję. 

Bardzo udany ebuild. Nie miałem żadnych problemów z zassaniem czegokolwiek, ani z poźniejszą kompilacją. 

Samo psi jest dopasione i jeszcze przyjemniejsze.

Polecam

----------

## _troll_

Wielkie dzieki  :Smile: 

Jest juz nastepna wersja, ale... no wlasnie 'ale' - system mi sie **** i kazdroazowa kompilacja psi (nowego/starego/vanilliowego) konczy sie tym, ze psi segfaultuje  :Sad: 

Jak przeczyszcze system - beda nowe wersje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Witam wsyzstkich  :Smile: 

Biblioteki systemowe zregenerowane, wiec czas na update'y (tylko dlaczego ten emerge -e system tyle musi trwac....  :Razz:  )

Na pierwszy rzut poszly ikonki. Pomylilem lokalizacje niektorych emotow w poprzedniej wersji psi-themes. Poprawka juz wyslana. A czemu to takie wazne? Bo sa dzialajace ikonki znane (chyba wszystkim) z GG. Ja wiem - niewiele znaczacy bajer, ale cieszy oko po prostu!  :Smile:  [UWAGA! po dodaniu ikonek z gg, wnerwia znacznie bardziej fakt, ze sie nie animuja.... mam nadzieje, ze sie to zmieni jakos niedlugo!]

Jak poprzednio w USE - ikonki crystal oraz z netflinta.

No i oczywiscie - psi-0.9.3-test1-r3  :Smile: 

Nowe patche:

```
# from http://kg.alternatywa.info/psi/patche/

psi-status-timeout-kfix.diff

psi-kg-spoof.diff

psi-kg-individual_status_add.diff.no

psi-kg-new-transports-icons.diff

psi-kg-pl-specific-clients-avatars.diff

psi-kg-says_mod.diff

psi-psz-srv_lookup_enable-kfix.diff

# from http://michalj.alternatywa.info/psi/patches/

psi-emots-mod.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/patches/

psi-psz-global_hotkeys.diff
```

ostatni z nich zasadniczo jest dla windziarzy, ale jako ze i takie buildy mamy - zostal dodany  :Wink: 

Oprocz powyzszych:

- nowa ikonka indicatora (to ta mala literka 'i' przy kontaktach, ktore maja wiadomosci statusu; z psi-psz)

- poprawione polskie tlumaczenie od kg (szczegoly na forum.jabberpl.org)

Ebuildy dostepne jak poprzednio:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi-themes.tar.bz2

Zycze szybkich i bezstresowych kompilacji!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> [UWAGA! po dodaniu ikonek z gg, wnerwia znacznie bardziej fakt, ze sie nie animuja.... mam nadzieje, ze sie to zmieni jakos niedlugo!]
> 
> 

 

Chciałbyś  :Wink: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> psi-kg-says_mod.diff

 

Już pewnie wszyscy zauważyli, że jestem czepialski, więc bez wachania się 'czepnę': patch nawet miły, ale nie każdemu się spodoba. A Ci, którym się nie spodoba, niestety nowej funkcji nie wyłączą...

----------

## Poe

cóż. u mnie nie dziala na E dokowanie. Zawsze uzywalem 

'Make roster window a "Tool-Menu" a w tej wesji poprostu nic sie nie wyswietla. wiec zmienilem w opcjach na 

'Use WindowMaker doclet", ale wtedy takie cos mi sie dzieje:

http://www.adyton.com.pl/~poe/graph/psi.jpg

nie ma ikonki psi (gwaizdki ani nic), a tylko pozostaje 'smuga' po oknie, ktore  przejechalo po tym.

Kompilowalem z USE="netflint"

btw, skompilowalem jeszcze psi-themes Wasze. themsy to kwestia nowych ikonek w ozmowie, czy nowy wyglad okien (skiny)? jak tak, to jak to zastosowac :]

----------

## qxek

Wszystko dziala pieknie, ladnie, w ogole cacy, tylko dlaczego nie chce sie dockwać pod fluxboxem. Pod kde jest dobrze, ale pod fluxem nie wskakuje do slita...

Moze mial ktos podobny problem i jest w stanie go rozwiazac?

----------

## milu

Heh - to i ja dorzucę swoje 2 grosze: pod fvwm dokowanie nie działa od początku wersji 0.93. Przy ustawieniu "windowmaker docklet" wskakuje tam, gdzie powinno ale nie pokazuje ikonki statusu. Bez "windowmaker docklet" nie bangla.

----------

## Poe

czyli nie tylko na E tak jest (pisalem apre postow wyzej), tylko wszędzie poza  KDE i zapewne Gnomem. Eh..

swoją drogą, gdzie psi przechowuje ikonki? bo chcialbym w niektorych zrobic maly retusz.

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   psi-kg-says_mod.diff Już pewnie wszyscy zauważyli, że jestem czepialski, więc bez wachania się 'czepnę': patch nawet miły, ale nie każdemu się spodoba. A Ci, którym się nie spodoba, niestety nowej funkcji nie wyłączą...

 

a jednak moga wlaczyc / wylaczyc .... no powiedzmy ;P

idea jest nastepujaca : gdy aktywna jest opcja 'kontakt mowi w stylu irc', kolejne wiadomosci nie wywoluja pokazania sie naglowka kto wysyla wiadomosc. Jest to wnerwiajace zwlaszcza wtedy, gdy wklejamy jakis tekst - wowczas tekst wkleojny i nastepna wiadomosc od nas sie zlewaja tworzac calosc....

Stad pytanie - czy komus sie to podoba? Albo czy ktos uzywa opcji 'kontkat mowi w stylu irc' i woli by usunac ten patch? Dajcie znac  :Smile: 

PS. WIelkie dizeki Machekku za pomoc przy 'rozczajaniu'  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Kompilowalem z USE="netflint"
> 
> btw, skompilowalem jeszcze psi-themes Wasze. themsy to kwestia nowych ikonek w ozmowie, czy nowy wyglad okien (skiny)? jak tak, to jak to zastosowac :]

 

netflint jest USE dla psi-themes  :Wink:  powoduje zaisntalowanie dodatkowych ikon. tak - themesy to kwestia emotikonek w rozmowie (np. bo i kilka wiecej)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> czyli nie tylko na E tak jest (pisalem apre postow wyzej), tylko wszędzie poza  KDE i zapewne Gnomem. Eh..
> 
> swoją drogą, gdzie psi przechowuje ikonki? bo chcialbym w niektorych zrobic maly retusz.

 

nie od dzisiaj znana jest prawda, ze trayicon'y aplikacji KDE, dzialaja dobrze _jedynie_ w KDE (tak - niektore sie przenosza, ale nie te 'rodem z kde')...

Pomysle nad nimi...

Poe: /usr/share/psi/iconsets/ - upakowane w stosowne katalogi siedza wszystkie ikonki.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## phranzee

ja uzywam ircowych  :Smile:  wlasnie sie kompiluje najnowsze psi. da rade *jakos* zmusic je do wspolpracy z tzw ggcrypt? tzn kompatybilnym z kadu/ekg szyfrowaniem? te z gnupg nie jest kompatybilne, a przynajmniej nie udalo mi sie zmusic do wspolpracy

----------

## _troll_

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> ja uzywam ircowych  wlasnie sie kompiluje najnowsze psi. da rade *jakos* zmusic je do wspolpracy z tzw ggcrypt? tzn kompatybilnym z kadu/ekg szyfrowaniem? te z gnupg nie jest kompatybilne, a przynajmniej nie udalo mi sie zmusic do wspolpracy

 

zdaje mi sie, ze nie za bardzo... musisalbys wymoc na tych dwoch metodach szyfrowania, jednakowy model komunikacji... nie mam pojecia jak to jest rozwiazane - nie zglebialem tego, ale moze byc ciezko.

ale nigdy nic nie wiadomo  :Smile: ) sprobuj...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Robert W.

Mam problem z pluginem tlena. Czy może ktoś sprawdzić czy może zarejestrować tlen transport? Wersja 0.9.3_p1-r3.

----------

## phranzee

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Mam problem z pluginem tlena. Czy może ktoś sprawdzić czy może zarejestrować tlen transport? Wersja 0.9.3_p1-r3.

 jw. mam nieaktywne 'register'

----------

## machekku

To nie jest lwestia komunikatora tylko transport/serwera. Możliwości są dwie:

1. Transport ma dziwnie poustawiane protokoły przeglądania - klikamy kolejno guziczki D, B, A na pasku narzędzi (i za każdym razem 'Przeglądaj')

2. Serwer ma wyłączony transport (tudzież transport padł)

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

> 2. Serwer ma wyłączony transport (tudzież transport padł)

 

ja bym obstawial wine serwera - probowales z innym?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Robert W.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ja bym obstawial wine serwera - probowales z innym?

 Próbowałem z dwoma serwerami: aster i chrome.

----------

## machekku

Spróbuj uaznia.net  :Smile: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *machekku wrote:*   

> Spróbuj uaznia.net 

 

Rzeczywiście. Tu działa.

----------

## tomek_22

troll: jak juz dajesz do psi-themes te badziewne "crystal"  :Wink:  to moze dorzucic nuvole

http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=1003&st=0

----------

## _troll_

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> troll: jak juz dajesz do psi-themes te badziewne "crystal"  to moze dorzucic nuvole
> 
> http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=1003&st=0

 

Wieeeeeeeeele postow wyzej prosilem, aby mi ktos pomogl przygotowac ikonki. Jako jedyny odezwal sie milu i dostarczyl mi juz gotowa liste plikow do sciagniecia (jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki milu!!).

Takze - prosze bez marudzenia  :Razz: 

A co do dalszych ikonek - chetnie przyjme wszystkie, jesli tylko sa 'cos' warte. Wieczorem dodam nuvole. Masz moze cos jeszcze?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tomek_22

nie bylem do dysponowany  :Razz:  mysle, ze tych znanszych i lepszych juz nie ma, nuvole dodasz jako USE? jesli tak to dobrze  :Wink: 

nie wiem tez czy zauwazyles, ale iconsety obecne w psi po zainstalowaniu samego programu (orginalne ikonki gg, icq, aim) sa dublowane przez te z psi-themes

----------

## _troll_

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> nie bylem do dysponowany  mysle, ze tych znanszych i lepszych juz nie ma, nuvole dodasz jako USE? jesli tak to dobrze 
> 
> nie wiem tez czy zauwazyles, ale iconsety obecne w psi po zainstalowaniu samego programu (orginalne ikonki gg, icq, aim) sa dublowane przez te z psi-themes

 

nie moge otworzyc serwera, ktorego adres jest w watku na foru fabbera, ktory podales - masz oba jispy gdzies?

ktore ikonki sa zdublowane? jesli wiesz - wskaz dokladnie to wytne przy okazji jak bede robil bump'a

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tomek_22

dublowane sa te ktore sa standartowo rozprowadzane z PSI (czyli aim, gg, icq, yahoo, light bulb, msn6, sms, stellar icq)

----------

## liDEL

i jak, udało się komuś w końcu rozpracować czemu psi 0.9.3 nie dokuje sie w fvwm (i innych, np fluxboxie) tak jak powinno?

moze jakis mały patch ?   :Razz: 

----------

## argasek

Fajowy ten ebuild, thx Troll!

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Fajowy ten ebuild, thx Troll!

 

dzieki i nie ma za co  :Smile: 

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> dublowane sa te ktore sa standartowo rozprowadzane z PSI (czyli aim, gg, icq, yahoo, light bulb, msn6, sms, stellar icq)

 

Ok! Wielkie dzieki. Sprawdzilem i oczywiscie masz racje  :Smile: 

Tomek takze dostarczyl mi ikonki nuvola, psi-daisy i kilka innych, ktorych jeszcze w ebuildzie nie bylo. Takze  poprawki i nowosci dla psi-themes dostepne sa tutaj:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi-themes.tar.bz2

 *liDEL wrote:*   

> i jak, udało się komuś w końcu rozpracować czemu psi 0.9.3 nie dokuje sie w fvwm (i innych, np fluxboxie) tak jak powinno?
> 
> moze jakis mały patch ?  

 

sprawdzam co moge zrobic, ale jesli dobrze wszystko rozumiem to 'blad' tkwi jednak w fvwm oraz fluxbox'ie -> nie obsluguja jakichs nowosci z rozszerzen dla WM'ow (libnotify)... takze 'blad' jest raczej niepelna kompatybilnoscia. Sprobuje zrobic jakeigos reverse'a na traya, lae potrzebni beda testerzy. Ktos sie pisze?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

No to pobawie sie w mikolaja  :Smile: ))

Udalo mi sie zrobic malenki patch reverse'ujacy dwie zmian w obsludze tray'a... Po przetestowaniu przez milu_m ->>>>>> jest tray icon w fvwm'ie!!!!! [Prosba do fluxbox'owcow o testy  :Smile:  ]

Mala UWAGA! patch reverse'uje pewna dziwna zmiane w kodzie. Nie mam zielonego pojecia czemu ktos to wlozyl i z tego powodu patch poszedl w flage USE revtray.

```
USE="revtray" emerge psi
```

i mozna cieszyc sie ikonka w tray'u  :Smile:  (wylaczcie w tym momencie uzycie dock wmakera)

Ebuild jak zawsze:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

..edit..

drugim prezetem uraczyl nas milu - jest mirror  :Smile:  (nie tylko na psi  :Wink:  ). Mozna sie cieszyc teraz duzo lepszym transferem niz ode mnie:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi.tar.bz2

oraz

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi-themes.tar.bz2

..kuniec..

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

Fajnie że znów są jakieś zmiany, ale jest jeden mały kłopt, dlaczego serwer ze spolszczeniem nie działą? Przez to miałem włączony przez 1/2 h emerge i nic się nie działo, a chciał bym sobie zainstalować to nowe psi

PS. czy zamierzasz dodać patch do psi który dodaje opcje usadawiania ikonek statusu obok nicka a nie po środku nicka a statusu jak to jest obecje?

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Fajnie że znów są jakieś zmiany, ale jest jeden mały kłopt, dlaczego serwer ze spolszczeniem nie działą? Przez to miałem włączony przez 1/2 h emerge i nic się nie działo, a chciał bym sobie zainstalować to nowe psi

 

Neostrada mi sie ostatnio b. zle zachowuje... Mysle nad zmiana tego na cos innego, ale normalnie nie mam na co....

Podmienilem ebuild (na obu adresach) - sciagnij plz jeszcze raz i sprobuj emerge'owac z nowym adresem mirrora paczek.

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> PS. czy zamierzasz dodać patch do psi który dodaje opcje usadawiania ikonek statusu obok nicka a nie po środku nicka a statusu jak to jest obecje?

 

A dokladnie jaki/ktory to patch? Skad moge go zaciagnac?

PS. Przejrzalem ponownie zrodla i patch na tray'a... nic innego nie wymysle, a calosc dziala poprawnie - na chwile obecna zostawiam to jako workaround. Przetestuje pod KDE... moze sprobuje tez pod gnome'em - i jesli nic nie psuje, to patch wejdzie na stale do mojego psi  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   PS. czy zamierzasz dodać patch do psi który dodaje opcje usadawiania ikonek statusu obok nicka a nie po środku nicka a statusu jak to jest obecje? 
> 
> A dokladnie jaki/ktory to patch? Skad moge go zaciagnac?

 

Ok - wyglada, ze udalo mi sie znalezc ten patchyk.

Version bump  :Smile:  psi-0.9.3-test1-r4 !!

kilka nowych patchy:

```
# from http://kg.alternatywa.info/psi/patche/

psi-subs_reason-recv.diff

psi-subs_reason-send-kfix.diff

psi-machekku-contact_icons_at_top-for_psi-psz.diff

psi-machekku-linkify_fix.diff

psi-apa-invite_reason2-add.diff

psi-kg-hide-disabled-emottoolbutton.diff

psi-reverse_trayicon.patch
```

fvwm'owcow ucieszy pewnie fakt, ze patch z fixem na przypadlosc ichniego traya wchodzi juz bez zadnej USE - wyglada, ze wszystko dziala prawidlowo pod wmakerem oraz KDE (wiecej wm'ow aktualnie nie wlaczam - prosba o testy do Was), a fvwm byl testowany przez milu_m.

Jako, ze grudzien sie konczy, a wydanie 0.9.3-stable jest zapowiedziane jeszcze an grudzien mozliwe, ze lada dzien wyjdzie wersja stabilna  :Very Happy: 

Ebuild do sciagniecia tutaj:

http://vivid.dat.pl/ebuilds/psi.tar.bz2

oraz - w starym miejscu, jednakze nie zalecam z niego korzystac ze wzgledu na problemy z polaczeniem  :Sad: (( [ten link to po prostu backup  :Wink:  ]

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

OK dziękuje za tego patch, polubiłem go pod psi-psz i teraz będe mógł się nim cieszyć także pod Linuksem. Jeszcze jedna mała prośba, kiedyś na forum wspominano o takim patchu który dodawał takiego checkeboksa który dodawał taka funkcje że przechodząc w auto-away program zostawiał stary opis nie podmieniając go na "nowy", jak znajde linka to ci podrzuce

OK znalazłem, cały patch jest tutaj:

http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patch/psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

A oto temat w którym opisywana poco ten patch  :Wink: :

http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=1656

----------

## _troll_

Ok.... To zabawne, bowiem patch jest od b. dawna juz z nami. ***** - moze go cos nadpisuje?!? Ok. Thx - przejrze to!

..edit..

eeee.... no w zrodelkach wszystko jest! a jak dla mnie to dziala jak trzeba! o sssso chodzi?

.. kuniec ..

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

Sory to moja pomyłka nie zauwarzy łem żę ten checkebox zastepuje starego labela

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Sory to moja pomyłka nie zauwarzy łem żę ten checkebox zastepuje starego labela

 

Owszem - zastepuje.... i zastanawiam sie, czy ma to sens - nie byloby lepiej, gdyby:

a) nie bylo pola z tekstem ponizej

b) albo rozdzielic te opcje i ich nie nadpisywac

??

Co o tym sadzisz? Sam na poczatku sie zlapalem na to...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## OBenY

OT: Troll jak Ty generujesz digesty dla tego swojego ebuilda, bo ja pisze cos w podobie, ale nie moge wygenerowac digesta, zarowno w Twoim, swoim ani kde-i18n zas wszystkie "tradycyjne" tzn nie majace warunkowego sciagania plikow w zaleznsci od USE ebuildy daja sobie wygenerowac digesty ... Pomozcie  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> OT: Troll jak Ty generujesz digesty dla tego swojego ebuilda, bo ja pisze cos w podobie, ale nie moge wygenerowac digesta, zarowno w Twoim, swoim ani kde-i18n zas wszystkie "tradycyjne" tzn nie majace warunkowego sciagania plikow w zaleznsci od USE ebuildy daja sobie wygenerowac digesty ... Pomozcie 

 

Wiesz... jak dla mnie to wyglada, ze komenda ebuild ma problem z magicznym 'pierwszym razem'  :Wink: )

Generalnie robie to tak:

- przeksztalcam ebuild tak, by wszystko sie sciagalo BEZ zaleznosci (niezaleznie, czy bede tego potem uzywal, czy nie)

- tworze digest

- powracam z ebuildem do stanu 'jak trzeba'

- i tutaj niespodzianka (!) poniewaz wszystkie pliki z zaleznosciami sa juz w ${DISTDIR} (zwyczajowo /usr/portage/distfiles) to wszystkie kolejne generowane digesty, lapia juz wszystkie pliki niezaleznie czy moja komenda emerge (czyli wg moich flag) bedzie z tych plikow korzystac czy nie...

Nie mam pojecia czemu tak jest - zdaje sie, ze:

a) bug w generowaniu digesta

b) szczatkowa funkcjonalosc, ktora keidys w koncu 'przyjdzie'

Anyway - powinno zadzialac  :Smile:  Z digestem jest tak, ze trzeba go przegenerowac tylko kiedy zmieniasz pliki, jakie bedziesz z netu sciagal. Innymi slowy - jesli umiescicsz cos dodatkowego w ${FILESDIR} lub zmienisz cos w pliku ebuild - nie musisz generwoac digesta od nowa.

Mam nadzieje, ze teraz pojdzie 'bez zarysowan'.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

witam

kwestia jest nastepujaca, daje emerge psi i w trakce patchowania wyrzuca blad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Applying psi-subs_reason-recv.diff ...
> 
>  * Failed Patch: psi-subs_reason-recv.diff!
> ...

 

wskazany plik jest tu

jakies pomysly ??

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> kwestia jest nastepujaca, daje emerge psi i w trakce patchowania wyrzuca blad:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm.... przejrzalem ten patch - zapisany byl w postaci windzianej (na koncu linijki \r\n, a nie unixowo \n). Przetworzylem mu juz te koncowki linii - sprobuj teraz sciagnac ponownie i zainstalowac.

PS. Rzeczywiscie jeszcze chwile temu nie nakladaly mi sie patche, ktore byly zapisane w postaci 'windzianej'. Jednak po ostatnim update'ie systemu widze jakoby nie sprawialo to juz roznicy epatch'owi...

No nic - prosba do Ciebie psycepa o sprawdzenie. Pod starymi lokacjami jest poprawiona wersje o patche w wersjach unixowych (dwa byly w windziane).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm.... przejrzalem ten patch - zapisany byl w postaci windzianej (na koncu linijki \r\n, a nie unixowo \n). Przetworzylem mu juz te koncowki linii - sprobuj teraz sciagnac ponownie i zainstalowac.
> 
> PS. Rzeczywiscie jeszcze chwile temu nie nakladaly mi sie patche, ktore byly zapisane w postaci 'windzianej'. Jednak po ostatnim update'ie systemu widze jakoby nie sprawialo to juz roznicy epatch'owi...
> ...

 

No wiec udalo sie ;) dzieki wielkie, wlasnie sie komplikuje ;)

pozdrawiam

psycepa

----------

## _troll_

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> No wiec udalo sie  dzieki wielkie, wlasnie sie komplikuje 

 

No problem  :Smile: 

Zbychuk rozpracowal natomiast jak ustawic avatara na serwerze, by potem byl widoczny dla innych chetnych - opis dla zainteresowanych tutaj:

http://zbychuk.jogger.pl/#e83583

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zbychuk

Dokładnie to nie byłem ja. Dowiedziałem się tego od gościa, którego JID to: sznik(_AT_)histeria(_DOT_)pl ...

Ja tylko złożyłem z tych informacji sam opis.

----------

## _troll_

Dobra.... wymeczylem juz zbyckuk'a (holender - nie wiem czy to odmieniac, czy nie, a moze podac imie?  :Razz:  ) i ustawilem sobie po jakichs dziwnych problemach (naprawde dziwnych) avatara!!

Takze malutkie [HOWTO] przyszlo napisac  :Wink: 

[jak juz to napisalem to sie okazalo, ze nie jest malutkie... ale powinno byc userfriednly!]

1. Potrzebny nam bedzie jakikolwiek programik, ktory daje mozliwosc zakodowania danych w formacie BASE64. Jest ich sporo, ale skupie sie jedynie na base64 z dostepem z linii polecen (vel 'z palca') - jest maly, szybki i w portage  :Wink:  . Takze krok ten konczymy, tak:

```
emerge base64
```

2. Nastepna potrzebna 'rzecza' jest oczywiscie avatar  :Wink:  Teraz pytanie jaki - testowane bylo wszystko z plikami png, gif oraz jpg - pozostale musicie sprawdzic na wlasna reke. Jak juz obrazek mamy to wydajemy polecenie:

```
base64 -e avatar.gif output.txt
```

dla jasnosci:

base64 - programik ktory zaisntalowalismy z punkcie peirwszym - jesli uzywasz czegos innego - podmien tutaj wartosc stosownie

-e - to opcja dla base64 ktora z podanego pliku generuje postac zakodowana w formacie BASE64; w przypadku innego programu moze byc inaczej!! spojrz wowczas do manuala

avatar.gif - czyli obrazek z avatarem. sciezka do pliku moze byc wzgledna/bezwzgledna... byle program potrafil odnalezc plik!

output.txt - w tym pliku znajdzie sie zakodowany obrazek w formacie BASE64, ktory mozemy juz uzyc do wyexportowania na serwer.

3. Otwieramy konsole XML w psi. Taaaak... i tu jest bol - jakis czas temu byla ikonka w menu, a obecnie nie ma - trzeba sobie poszukac  :Wink:  Mozna takze dodac jako przycisk w toolbarze (prawym na toolbar -> Pasek narzedzi... i dodajemy, aby sie nam przycisk konsoli wyswietlal w toolbarze)

3.a) otwieramy konsole, zaznaczamy opcje 'Włącz konsolę'. Od tej pory konsola bedzie bardzo 'gadatliwa'

3.b) pobieramy obencego vcarda znajdujacego sie na serwerze (czyli informacje o uzyszkodniku). 

--wersja 1 z konsola XML--

W konsoli naciskamy przycisk 'Wprowadź ręcznie dane XML'. Otworzy sie nowe okienko. Do okienka wrzucamy takie oto zapytanie:

```
<iq type="get" to="mojeid@serwer" id="ab06a" >

<vCard xmlns="vcard-temp" prodid="-//HandGen//NONSGML vGen v1.0//EN" version="2.0" />

</iq> 
```

zamiast czesci <mojeid@serwer> musicie wstawic wlasnego JIDa (czyli np. mieciu@serwerek.pl

 *Quote:*   

> Informacja przekazana przez Paxa - dzieki!

 

--koniec--

--wersja 2 bez konsoli XML--

Bez 'wklepywania z palca' zrobilem to tak, ze zostawilem wlaczona konsole, podejrzalem ustawienia konta i kazalem psi zaimportowac z serwera moje dane. Poniewaz konsola jest b. gadatliwa - wszystko bylo w niej napisane. 

--koniec--

Interesujace nas czesci beda wygladaly mniej wiecej tak:

 *Quote:*   

> <iq from="troll@chrome.pl/Psi" type="result" id="a1059a" to="troll@chrome.pl" >
> 
> <vCard xmlns="vcard-temp" prodid="-//HandGen//NONSGML vGen v1.0//EN" version="2.0" >
> 
> <FN>Przemysław Maciąg</FN>
> ...

 tam, gzdie widzicie '..ciach..' to ucieta przeze mnie czesc (postaram sie nie zasmiecac forum wiecej niz trzeba  :Wink:  ).

4. No dobra - mamy juz zakodowany obrazek, mamy naszego vcarda -> trzeba to posklejac i wyslac na serwer, aby wszyscy mogli sie cieszyc widzac naszego avatarka!!  :Very Happy: 

4.a) Otwieramy jakis edytor tekstowy (ja uzylem akurat kate, ale to nie ma znaczenia  :Smile:  ). Przepisujemy wszystko to co 'wyplula' nam konsola o naszych danych osobowych.

4.b) Linijke z

```
<iq from="troll@chrome.pl/Psi" type="result" id="a1059a" to="troll@chrome.pl" >
```

podmieniamy na

```
<iq type="set" id="ab80a" >
```

4.c) Pomiedzy 

```
<FN>Przemysław Maciąg</FN>

<NICKNAME>Przemo</NICKNAME>

<ADR>

<HOME/>
```

wstawiamy

```
<FN>Przemysław Maciąg</FN>

<NICKNAME>Przemo</NICKNAME>

<PHOTO>

<TYPE>image/gif</TYPE>

<BINVAL>zawartosc_pliku_output.txt</BINVAL>

</PHOTO>

<ADR>

<HOME/>
```

i tutaj UWAGA!!

- jesli uzywacie (jako avatara) pliku .gif -> TYPE jak powyzej : image/gif

- jesli jest to png -> TYPE ustawcie na image/png

- jesli jest to jpg -> TYPE ustawcie na image/jpg

pomiedzy nzaczniki BINVAL (owierajacy i zamykajacy) wstawiamy zakodowany algorytmem BASE64 obrazek z punktu 2. Kolejna UWAGA!!

- nie robimy _nic_, absolutnie _nic_ z tym co wyszlo z polecenia base64 -> nei ucinamy zadnych koncow linii, czy czegokolwiek!

5. Tak przygotowana wiadomosc 'ladujemy do serwera'

5.a) W konsoli naciskamy przycisk 'Wprowadź ręcznie dane XML'. Otworzy sie nowe okienko

5.b) Do okienka wklejamy naszego nowego VCARDa

5.c) Wysylamy!

UUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffff!

Zrobione  :Very Happy:  Aby nasi znajomi zobacyzli nasze avatary beda sie musieli przelogowac, albo ponownie pobrac naszego VCARDa ('informacje o uzyszkodniku' w psi).

Jeszcze jedna UWAGA!! na koniec : jesli potem ponownie skorzystacie z psi w celu wyslania nowego VCARDa, to wprowadzone w powyzszy sposob zmiany znikna. Niestety psi nie obsluguje jeszcze w pelni avatarow i nie mozna ich np. podac w jakims ladnym menu  :Sad:  . Jest to powod dla ktorego (m.in.) patch ten nie wszedl jeszcze do zrodelek.

Mam nadzieje, ze teraz nie bedzie to juz trudne  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

A z innej beczki... Mozliwe, ze howto przykryje tego posta, ale moze nie...

Otoz : moj ebuild z psi wchodzi (w zmienionej postaci) do oficjalnego drzewa portage!!!

W zmienionej, bowiem developer opiekujacy sie psi chce zachowac jednak postac 'vaniliowa' programu.

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/net-im/psi/psi-0.9.3_rc1-r1.ebuild?rev=1.1&content-type=text/plain

Jak mozna juz tutaj zobaczyc ebuild jest juz w cvs - za jakis czas rozejdzie sie po serwerach. Nazwa zostala zmieniona z _p1 na _rc1 oraz uaktualnilem langpacki.

Ebuild z portage zawiera teraz lokalna flage 'vanilla' - jesli jej ktos uzyje zainstaluje mu sie 'zwykle' psi. Tak, tak! Czyli moje jest 'by default'!!  :Wink: 

PS. Wejscie ebuilda do portage nie przerywa prac nad nim!  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

zawartosc pliku output.txt

tiaa .... to wiele wyjasnia, a ja gupi pisalem /home/rootek/avatar.png i sie dziwilem ze nie dziala ^_^"

BTW: gratuluje wejscia "dzidziusia" do portage ;) jestesmy dumni :P

----------

## _troll_

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> zawartosc pliku output.txt
> 
> tiaa .... to wiele wyjasnia, a ja gupi pisalem /home/rootek/avatar.png i sie dziwilem ze nie dziala ^_^"

 

na to samo sie nabralem!  :Wink: )) zreszta - byl to jeden z powodow dla ktorych napisalem to howto  :Smile: 

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> BTW: gratuluje wejscia "dzidziusia" do portage  jestesmy dumni 

 

dziekuje - jestem z juniora dumny  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   BTW: gratuluje wejscia "dzidziusia" do portage  jestesmy dumni  
> 
> dziekuje - jestem z juniora dumny 

 

A kiedy poród  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Otoz : moj ebuild z psi wchodzi (w zmienionej postaci) do oficjalnego drzewa portage!!!

 

Grejt  :Smile:  Daj znac jak po `emerge sync` juz bedzie dostepny  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Otoz : moj ebuild z psi wchodzi (w zmienionej postaci) do oficjalnego drzewa portage!!! 
> 
> Grejt  Daj znac jak po `emerge sync` juz bedzie dostepny 

 

Juz jest  :Very Happy:  [sync robiony ok. 1h temu]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Czyli koniec overlaya dla Psi  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Czyli koniec overlaya dla Psi 

 

Zapowiada sie to  :Smile: ))))

PS. U mnie i tak zostanie i pewnie bedzie tam zawsze swiezej niz w /usr/portage  :Wink: )) ale to akurat rzecz oczywista  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

UWAGA:

net-im/psi-0.9.3* jest zamaskowane, wiec nalezy dopisac do /etc/portage/package.unmask "net-im/psi".

----------

## psycepa

pytanko

jak sie juz zrobi tego avatara, to u mnei na rosterze tez go bedzie wyswietlac ?? (zakladajac ze mam sie wpisanego jako swykly kontakt, nie przy uzyciu opcji Show myself czy cóś takiego)  ??

pozdrawaiam

przyczepa:)

----------

## milu

Avatar(ikonka?? - nie wiem jak to na polski przetłumaczyć  :Smile: ) nie pojawia się w rosterze tylko w oknie rozmowy. Jeśli masz psi-0.9.3 to w oknie rozmowy po prawj stronie na dole jest ikonka psi jeśli rozmawiasz z osobą używającą psi, ikonka kopete jeśli z osobą uzywającą kopete itp. avatar pojawia się dokładnie w tym miejscu. Jeśli jest wgrany na serwer i wszystko z nim OK to wystarczy uaktualnić(pobrać wizytówkę) i działa.

P.S. Po śledztwie wczoraj wieczorem zauważyłem, że base64 ma taką właściwość, że dodaje windziany znak końca linii ^M alias \r 

```
base64 -e plik.gif > plik.gif.base64
```

 da plik, który po wrzuceniu na serwer nie zadziała - należy się w tym wypadku pozbyć tych linii np. tak:

```
base64 -e plik.gif | sed 's/\r//g'> plik.gif.base64
```

Po tych zabiegach mogę się cieszyć avatarkiem.

P.S2 Nie na każdy serwer można wgrać swoją wizytówkę w ten sposób - mnie sie to nie udało na jabber80.com Na chrome.pl działa bez zarzutu.

----------

## _troll_

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> pytanko
> 
> jak sie juz zrobi tego avatara, to u mnei na rosterze tez go bedzie wyswietlac ?? (zakladajac ze mam sie wpisanego jako swykly kontakt, nie przy uzyciu opcji Show myself czy cóś takiego)  ??

 

Hmmm - tak, bedzie go widac w rosterze, ale nie na stale przy nazwie kontaktu, tylko po najechaniu myszka nad kontakt...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

no, w koncu sie udalo :)

chciałem powiedziec ze chrome.pl działa (chodzi o avatary) tak samo jak i jabberpl, natomiast jabber.autocom.pl nie obsluguje tego niestety :/, w kazdym razie przyszlo mi na mysl kilka rzeczy

/* w oknie rozmowy nie pokazuje mi sie jakiego kto ma klienta... jakas specjalna opcja do tego jest/?? [OT] */

1) jak duzy moze byc ten avatar w sensie wymiarow (wagi zreszta tez) bo tak sobie mysle ze pewnie niedlugo moze to byc wykorzystywane jako reklama...... nie wiem czy istnieje mozliwosc zablokowania u mnie czyjegos avatara, jesli tak to ok ale jesli nie .... przydala by sie

2) czy jest moze jakis projekt by np na karcie opis iformacji o uzyszkodniku byl wydzielony maly obszar wlasnie na tego avatarka i proste pole tekstowe do wprowadzania sciezki dostepu do juz przetwozonego (np tym base64) pliku graficznego ??

3) nie probowalem wiec nie wiem, ale czy ktos moze probowal animowanego avatara tam wsadzic, a jesli sie udalo to czy w psi jest wyswietlana animacja czy statyczna np 1 klatka ??

hmm to by bylo chyba na tyle moich pytan :)

----------

## _troll_

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 1) jak duzy moze byc ten avatar w sensie wymiarow (wagi zreszta tez) bo tak sobie mysle ze pewnie niedlugo moze to byc wykorzystywane jako reklama...... nie wiem czy istnieje mozliwosc zablokowania u mnie czyjegos avatara, jesli tak to ok ale jesli nie .... przydala by sie

 

wielkosc jest zalezna od serwera - ztcw. co od blokad to trzeba poczekac na obsluge privacy list :/ wowczas bedzie mozna takich kleintow blokowac na zawsze...

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 2) czy jest moze jakis projekt by np na karcie opis iformacji o uzyszkodniku byl wydzielony maly obszar wlasnie na tego avatarka i proste pole tekstowe do wprowadzania sciezki dostepu do juz przetwozonego (np tym base64) pliku graficznego ??

 

jest to powod dla ktorego obsluga avatarow nie wystepuje jeszcze w zrodlach vanilliowego psi -> avatary nie sa ukonczone.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 3) nie probowalem wiec nie wiem, ale czy ktos moze probowal animowanego avatara tam wsadzic, a jesli sie udalo to czy w psi jest wyswietlana animacja czy statyczna np 1 klatka ??
> 
> hmm to by bylo chyba na tyle moich pytan 

 

nie probowalem, ale zdaje sie ze zatrzyma sie na pierwszej klatce...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tomek_22

troll: co jest z serwerem, na ktorym sa umieszczone pliki z pis-themes? nie mialem okazji przetestowac jeszcze nawet wersji p1-r2  :Mad: 

problem z pierwszym plikiem, przekierowuje z gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl na http://www.pm.waw.pl/~pmaciag/psi/emots-main-1.0.tar.bz2 i nic! wywala co chwile 

```
No route to host.

Retrying.
```

 mam taka prosbe bys to sprawdzil, nie wiem jak u innych ale u mnie nie chce sciagac tych plikow, wyglada jakby serwer byl off-line  :Confused: 

----------

## _troll_

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> troll: co jest z serwerem, na ktorym sa umieszczone pliki z pis-themes? nie mialem okazji przetestowac jeszcze nawet wersji p1-r2 
> 
> problem z pierwszym plikiem, przekierowuje z gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl na http://www.pm.waw.pl/~pmaciag/psi/emots-main-1.0.tar.bz2 i nic! wywala co chwile 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fucktycznie serwer padl  :Sad: ((( b. przepraszam wszystkich, ktorzy sie nacieli...

Przenioslem juz emoty na inny serwer. Sciagnij ponownie ebuild:

http://vivid.dat.pl/ebuilds/psi-themes.tar.bz2

i wszystko powinno byc dobrze.

PS. tomek_22 - dzieki za info!!!

PS2. 'Trwaja rozmowy nad wprowadzeniem tych ikonek do portage' - ale to polityczne  :Razz:  . Ale rzeczywiscie - mozliwe, ze ikonki z mojego ebuilda pojawia sie w portage. Niestety ja juz dizisaj uciekam daleko za Wawe i nie bezie mnie kilka najblizszych dni, wiec nie podam dokladnej informacji kiedy to nastapi  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tomek_22

nie ma za co  :Wink:  dziala jak trzeba; heh, moze Cie bedzie denerwowac takie rozdrabnianie, ale przypadkiem natknalem sie jeszcze na pare, ktorych nie bylo i mam taka mysl, by te ktore sa tu http://files.c-network.dk/psi_iconset/ polaczyc z tymi, ktore juz sa w psi-themes (amirose tlen, amirose, globe) i zrobic to jak osobne USE="amirose", co ty na to  :Question: 

 a i gratuluje dostrzezenia i wlaczenia psi oraz (oby w calosci) pis-themes do portage

EDIT: mam dla Ciebie jeszcze zle wiesci  :Wink:  dubluje sie msn6, ktory jest w standartowym psi (pewnie wymsknelo Ci sie), zastanawiam sie tez nad sensem istnienia ikonek "Tlen Rael", przezciez sa one prawie identyczne jak te "Tlen"

EDIT2: moze nie przegladasz regularnie forum.jabberpl.org, wiec dorzuc jescze do psi-themes ikonki, ktore stworzyl koniczynek na swoim blogu: http://koniczynek.jogger.pl/[/url]

----------

## _troll_

To ze jest zainteresowanie ebuildem to nie jest zla nowina  :Razz: 

Niestety wlasnie wychodze - zrobie poprawke jak tylko wroce oraz doloze nowe ikonki!! Jesli jeszcze cos bedziesz mial -> wrzuc do posta.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Sory to moja pomyłka nie zauwarzy łem żę ten checkebox zastepuje starego labela 
> 
> Owszem - zastepuje.... i zastanawiam sie, czy ma to sens - nie byloby lepiej, gdyby:
> 
> a) nie bylo pola z tekstem ponizej
> ...

 

No tak, już wiem, dlaczego przestały mi przychodzić powiadomienia o nowych odpowiedziach w tym wątku - nie podoba się wam mój patch  :Wink: 

A tak serio, to o co chodzi? Bo ja żadnej z tych opcji nie rozumiem  :Wink: 

 *zbychuk wrote:*   

> Dowiedziałem się tego od gościa, którego JID to: ****

 

A ucieszył byś się, gdybym zamieścił publicznie Twój email w postaci tylko proszącej, by wysłać tam tony spamu?...

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   1) jak duzy moze byc ten avatar w sensie wymiarow (wagi zreszta tez) bo tak sobie mysle ze pewnie niedlugo moze to byc wykorzystywane jako reklama...... nie wiem czy istnieje mozliwosc zablokowania u mnie czyjegos avatara, jesli tak to ok ale jesli nie .... przydala by sie 
> 
> wielkosc jest zalezna od serwera - ztcw. co od blokad to trzeba poczekac na obsluge privacy list :/ wowczas bedzie mozna takich kleintow blokowac na zawsze...

 

Ta (przestarzała) implementacja awatarów, którą na razie zrobił Remko (jako rozgrzewka przed nowymi awatarami obsługiwanymi przez pub/sub)  trzyma awatary w vCardach. Jeśli nie pobierzesz wizytówki, to nie widzisz awatara (dlatego trzeba odświeżać vCarda, gdy ktoś sobie ustawi awatara i chcemy go zobaczyć)

----------

## nelchael

 *machekku wrote:*   

>  *zbychuk wrote:*   Dowiedziałem się tego od gościa, którego JID to: **** 
> 
> A ucieszył byś się, gdybym zamieścił publicznie Twój email w postaci tylko proszącej, by wysłać tam tony spamu?...

 

To JID, nie mail (no chyba, ze histeria daje tez maile - nie wiem) - mimo wszystko poprawilem.

----------

## machekku

Może kiedyś postawią transport SMTP  :Smile: 

Może kiedyś spam w komunikatorach będzie powszechny  :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

 *machekku wrote:*   

> Może kiedyś spam w komunikatorach będzie powszechny 

 

A juz nie jest? Nie dostajesz czasami jakichs dziwnych tekstow od roznych numerkow GG? Sa tacy co i tak spamuja  :Neutral: 

----------

## machekku

Polecam tryb fo  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

No wlasnie nie zawsze moge  :Neutral:  Ale ... robi sie OT  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

Z malych newsow:

- w portage jest juz psi-0.9.3-test2 (*). Tutaj mala 'ciekawostka'. Psi wyposazylem w patch remote-control Remko dostepny tutaj:

http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/rc/

jest to tylko zabawka, ale pozwala na sterowanie zdalna maszyna. Wymaga, aby dzialalo tam psi z tym samym patchem oraz by klient byl akutalnie dzialajacy (musimy tam byc zalogowani)

- do portage takze trafily juz ikonki, ktore przygotowalem. Nie zawieraja jeszcze ostatnich poprawek/propozycji z forum. Update zrobie jak tylko lepiej sie poczuje (trzy ostatnie dni w wyrze spedzilem bez ruchu praktycznie.....)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) poprawione Milu  :Razz: , thx

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Psi wyposazylem w patch remote-control Remko dostepny tutaj:
> 
> http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/rc/
> 
> jest to tylko zabawka

 

Nie tylko - patch ten dodaje po pierwsze obsługę Ad-hoc Commands do Psi.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Wymaga, aby dzialalo tam psi z tym samym patchem

 

Może to być dowolny klient implementujący JEP-0146: Remote Controlling Clients (chociaż na chwilę obecną to jest to chyba tylko te psi z odpowiednim patchem)

Natomiast klient 'kontrolujący' może nawet nie mieć zielonego pojęcia o tym co robi - wystarczy obsługa Ad-hoc commands

----------

## joker

pytanko, do odtwarzania dzwiekow w psi jest wpisana komenda play i teraz:

1. nie mam takiego programu, w jakim jest pakiecie?

2. a moze jest cos lepszego do odtwarzania dzwiekow?

----------

## machekku

(podobno) artsplay pod KDE.

----------

## _troll_

a jesli uzywaszz alsy mozesz wpisac aplay.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

aplay, to jest odpowiedz dla mnie, dzieki.

fajny ten psi

----------

## Zwierzak

pakiet sox to miejsce zagnierzdzenia sie play, ale i tak lepsze jest aplay bo wspolpracuje w 100% z alsa

----------

## kuku

patchowanie psi idzie dalej, moze by dodać do ebuilda zmiany pedrita

http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=2251

----------

## _troll_

 *kuku wrote:*   

> patchowanie psi idzie dalej, moze by dodać do ebuilda zmiany pedrita
> 
> http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=2251

 

spozniles sie  :Wink:  juz zmerge'owane, ale nie wszystkie (bo nie wsyzstkie bylo sens IMHO...)

wystawie za jakas chwile - pewnie wieczorem....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Witam ponownie!

Czas sesji do przyjemnych nie nalezy, ale czasem trzeba odsapnac. A na relaks poszlo psi.

Nowa wersje wyslalem humpbackowi - mam nadzieje, ze szybko umiesci w portage. Tymczasem wszyscy chetni do testow moga sciagnac wersje 0.9.3-r2 stad:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi.tar.bz2

Dwa poprawione patche (z bugreportow na bugs.g.o), nowy patch na bledy przy instalacji z sandbox'em (tylko kiedy katalog z portage jest niestandardowy) oraz kilka nowych (ten odcinek sponsorowali machekku oraz pedrito  :Wink:  ).

A dla tych, ktorzy od "jednego, slusznego systemu" od ms uwolnic sie nie moga, nelchael przygotowal nowy build pod winde. No.... juz jakis czas temu, ale po prostu czasu nie mam za duzo ostatnio  :Sad:  Build jest synciem z wersji -r1. Sciagnac mozna stad:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.9.3-setup-wintoo-r1.exe

Zycze wszystkim milej nocy i sam w koncu ide pospac  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kontomen

Sorry, za wykopanie trupa, ale dopiero teraz dotarłem do tego wątku, przeczytałem cały i zastanawiam się - jaka jest aktualna sytucja ebuild'u w drzewie portage? Z tego co widzę to nie ma już flagi vanilla; jest natomiast extras. Jak aktualnie zaemergować ebuild troll'a?

ADDED - problem rozwiązany

Po przejrzeniu changelog'a Psi w portage wszystko jest już jasne... Otóż jeszcze do niedawna ebuild troll'a był domyślnie emergowaną wersją Psi, wersję oryginalną (nie spatchowaną) natomiast można było emergować dzięki USE="vanilla". Aktualnie sytuacja się zmieniła o 180 stopni: znowu domyślnie kompilujemy oryginalną wersję aplikacji, a aby uzyskać Psi z patchami troll'a należy kompilować z USE="extras".Last edited by kontomen on Fri Feb 25, 2005 11:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skrazt

mnie natomiast intryguje, czy da sie cos zrobic z oknem glownym psi, zeby nie znikalo w momencie jak sie otwiera okno rozmowy. 

Albo tez sie tak czasami dzieje, ze trzeba dwuklik zrobic na ikonke Psi zeby sie roster w czasie rozmowy pojawil, a w momencie przejscia do innej aplikacji okno rostera znika.

Nieukrywam, ze taka sytuacja mnie denerwuje  :Wink:  mam nadzieje ze zrozumiale to wyluszczylem (po sam problem dla mnie zrozumialy nie jest)

WM to KDE-3.4-beta, a Psi-0.9.3-test1,uprzedze jedna z sugestii ... w innych wersjach KDE bylo tak samo  :Wink: 

przepraszam za brak pl-znakow, ale znikly i nie chca sie pojawic - ale to juz jest oddzielny problem  :Wink: 

----------

## kontomen

Mi ten ebuild z extras bardzo się podoba. Używam go 2 dni, ale już jedna rzecz zaczęła mi bardzo dokuczać... Nie ma historii ustawianych opisów (przynajmniej ostatniego)...

----------

## _troll_

 *kontomen wrote:*   

> Mi ten ebuild z extras bardzo się podoba. Używam go 2 dni, ale już jedna rzecz zaczęła mi bardzo dokuczać... Nie ma historii ustawianych opisów (przynajmniej ostatniego)...

 

nie ma - wyobraz sobie ze masz 250 osob w rosterze wpisanych i zgarniasz opisy od nich wszystkich do historii  :Wink:  niezle dysk sie zapycha. Tym bardziej, ze o ile w gg masz limit dlugosci statusu, to w psi widzialem inwokacje Pana Tadeusza w statusie.... domyslnie - nigdy nei bedzie to wlaczone.

Powyzsze mialo dac do myslenia  :Wink:  A teraz bonus - patch sie znalazl (!), a nawet (po malych sugestiach przekazanych autorowi  :Wink:  ) dodaje mozliwosc logowania statusow, jako opcje wlaczalna/wylaczalna w preferencjach. Nowa wersja niedlugo. Razem z nowa wersja ten watek zostanie zamkniety. Troche zmieni sie wydawanie ebuilda. Ale o wszystkim juz niedlugo...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *skrazt wrote:*   

> mnie natomiast intryguje, czy da sie cos zrobic z oknem glownym psi, zeby nie znikalo w momencie jak sie otwiera okno rozmowy. 
> 
> Albo tez sie tak czasami dzieje, ze trzeba dwuklik zrobic na ikonke Psi zeby sie roster w czasie rozmowy pojawil, a w momencie przejscia do innej aplikacji okno rostera znika.
> 
> Nieukrywam, ze taka sytuacja mnie denerwuje  mam nadzieje ze zrozumiale to wyluszczylem (po sam problem dla mnie zrozumialy nie jest)
> ...

 

Dobra - przeczytalem dwa razy dla pewnosci.... Nie potrafie opisac co mogloby byc powodem. U mnie taki efekt nie wystepuje.

Mozesz sprobowac na innym WMie niz KDE? Jesli tak - daj znac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kontomen

U mnie też okienko główne się nie zamyka. A co do historii opisów to się nie zrozumieliśmy... Nie chodzi mi o pamiętanie opisów ludzi na rosterze (bo po co mi one), ale o pamiętanie własnych opisów, tak jak np. oryginalne gg (z tego co pamiętam) pamięta ostatnie 10 ustawianych opisów. Chodzi mi to, że jeśli np. muszę zrestartować X'sy albo w ogóle - kompa, to później wbijając na Psi muszę PISAĆ od nowa wszystkie opisy, a sam wspomniałeś, że mogą one niekiedy być dość długie...

P.S. Nie orientujecie się kiedy można się spodziewać w portage Firefoksa 1.0.1?

----------

## skrazt

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mozesz sprobowac na innym WMie niz KDE? Jesli tak - daj znac.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

no z innym WM to moze byc problem  :Rolling Eyes: 

ale moze doprecyzuje o co mi chodzi: 

dam moze przyklad jednego z objawow tego o czym probuje napisac  :Smile: 

well... wlaczam Psi, nastepnie rozpoczynam rozmowe z jakim kontaktem - okno rostera dalej jest widoczne. Jednakze zamykam je (bo zawadza) i rozmawiam dalej. Rozmowa sie urywa okno rozmowy dalej jest, ale juz jest zminimalizowane / niekatywne. Nastepnie postanawiam porozmawiac z kims innym - zeby tego dokonac potrzebny mi jest roster i co sie okazuje - klikniecie na ikonke Psi w tray'u nie powoduje pojawienia sie rostera. Zeby roster sie pojawil trzeba wrocic do okna rozmowy w ktorym sie go zamknelo i wtedy dopiero kliknac na ikonke Psi w tray'u. Jaja sie zaczynaja dziac w momencie jak ma sie 5 rozmow naraz  :Shocked: 

mnie osobiscie sie wydaje, ze w momencie zamkniecia rostera oknem nadrzednym w Psi staje sie aktualna aktywna rozmowa i to on niej uzalezniane jest zachowanie innych okien (IMHO tak byc nie powinno)  :Wink: 

ooo poza tym odkrylem, ze w momencie jak klikam w tray'u i sie roster nie pojawia - to psi 'mysli' ze sie pojawil i ladnie pisze w pasku ukryj  :Wink: 

----------

## skrazt

 *kontomen wrote:*   

> Nie chodzi mi o pamiętanie opisów ludzi na rosterze (bo po co mi one), ale o pamiętanie własnych opisów

 

taka opcja jest  :Smile: 

sprobuj kombinacje klawiszy Alt+Shift+Down/Up - psi je zapamietuje w config.xml - tam tez sie da chyba ustawic ile opisow ma pamietac  :Cool: 

--

wybaczcie ze w dwoch postach ...

----------

## kontomen

 *skrazt wrote:*   

> taka opcja jest 
> 
> sprobuj kombinacje klawiszy Alt+Shift+Down/Up - psi je zapamietuje w config.xml - tam tez sie da chyba ustawic ile opisow ma pamietac 

 

Faktycznie jest - działa! Może nie jest to tak wygodne jak w innych komunikatorach, gdzie opis się wybiera z rozwijanej listy, ale jest...

----------

## tomek_22

a ja moze z innej beczki  :Smile: : mam 0.9.3-r2 a przy emerge -upDv world chce mi zeemergowac 0.9.3-r1 czyli zejsc na starsza wersje  :Shocked: 

wpis 

```
>=net-im/psi-0.9.3-r2
```

 w /etc/portage/package.mask nic nie daje (no bo to zapobiega upgradowi na nowsza wersje)

wiec pytanie - w jaki sposob pozostac przy -r2? zamaskowac? ale jak?

----------

## _troll_

uzywasz ~x86? jesli nie:

- dodaj keywords dla psi w package.keywords lub

- ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge...

PS. Nowa wersja wyjdzie dzisiaj - wstrzymajcie sie z kompilacja  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tomek_22

ha!  :Wink:  uzywam ~x86, wiec dlatego pytam bo wyczerpalem limit moziliwosci; dobrze wiedziec o nowej wersji

----------

## machekku

 *skrazt wrote:*   

> sprobuj kombinacje klawiszy Alt+Shift+Down/Up

 

U mnie wystarczy Alt+Strzałka.

----------

## kontomen

Faktycznie: styka sam Alt+Strzałka. Kiedy będzie to nowe Psi? Zaglądam właśnie do CVS i ani śladu nowej wersji...

----------

## _troll_

 *kontomen wrote:*   

> Zaglądam właśnie do CVS i ani śladu nowej wersji...

 

Od pieciu godzin juz lezy  :Smile: 

emerge sync i mozna emerge'owac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## skrazt

 *machekku wrote:*   

> U mnie wystarczy Alt+Strzałka.

 

to w sumie ciekawe gdzie ja wyczytalem ze Alt+Shift, bo tak bylem przyzwyczajony stosowac  :Smile: 

na przyszlosc zapamietam sobie  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peter15

A mógłby mnie ktoś poinstruwać jak zrobić by opisy były u ukrytych urzytkowników gg  :Question: 

----------

## machekku

Jeśli chodzi Ci o wyświetlanie opisów w rosterze, to potrzebny jest patch richroster w wersji 0.8.

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi Ci o wyświetlanie opisów w rosterze, to potrzebny jest patch richroster w wersji 0.8.

 ktory to pojawi sie w dlugo 'meczonym' psi-0.9.3-r3.... nowosci sporo (glownie porpawki na rzeczy ktore juz sa), wiec i roboty troche jest (a czasu nigdy nie ma  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## remik

Ciekawe kiedy chłopcy wypuszczone oficjalne nowe Psi bo z cvs widzać że jest troche zmian... :Smile: 

----------

## ^marcs

O tak _troll_ siadłby -r3, -r2 i -r1 mi zaczoł nagle servować - nie wiedzieć czemu. Zaczęlo się że zainstalowałem wersje z CVSu potem po powrocie do gentoo-r2 juz nie działało. Wywaliłem confy, ale dalej to samo. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia czemu. Nie wyskakuje żaden komunikat błędu tylko bity SEGV  :Wink: 

----------

## machekku

 *remik wrote:*   

> Ciekawe kiedy chłopcy wypuszczone oficjalne nowe Psi

 

Jak tylko zrobią te kilka rzeczy, które im zostały  :Wink: 

(swoją drogą, Kev kiedyś wspominał, że - być może - wypuści w między czasie jakiąś pół-oficjalną wersję)

 *remik wrote:*   

> bo z cvs widzać że jest troche zmian...

 

... które jeszcze nie do końca działają, jak powinny, nie wpominając już o tych które oznaczone są wielkimi literami DO NOT USE  :Wink: 

----------

## remik

 *machekku wrote:*   

> Jak tylko zrobią te kilka rzeczy, które im zostały

 

...nie sadze jednak zeby szybko byla.

 *machekku wrote:*   

> ... które jeszcze nie do końca działają, jak powinny, nie wpominając już o tych które oznaczone są wielkimi literami DO NOT USE

 

No niektóre słabo działają ale zapowiadają się ciekawie, jeśli będą dopracowane.

----------

## machekku

 *remik wrote:*   

>  *machekku wrote:*   Jak tylko zrobią te kilka rzeczy, które im zostały 
> 
> ...nie sadze jednak zeby szybko byla.

 

Zapomniałeś zacytować buźkę oznaczającą ironię  :Smile: 

----------

## Miszczu

Nie czytalem calego watku z racji jego wielkosci, wiec moglo to juz byc poruszane.

Chodzi oto, ze w po zainstalowaniu nowej wersji z tymi patchami, psi i niepotrafi prawidlowo rozpoznawac znacznkika <br> (jest on wyswietlany "<br>" zamiast automatycznie przenosic tekst o linijke w dol) w wiadomosciach kotre dostaje z serwisow poprzez Agenta RSS, przez to staja sie one nieczytelne, dodam jeszcze ze w historii wszystko wyglada dobrze

----------

## rasheed

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Nie czytalem calego watku z racji jego wielkosci, wiec moglo to juz byc poruszane.
> 
> Chodzi oto, ze w po zainstalowaniu nowej wersji z tymi patchami, psi i niepotrafi prawidlowo rozpoznawac znacznkika <br> (jest on wyswietlany "<br>" zamiast automatycznie przenosic tekst o linijke w dol) w wiadomosciach kotre dostaje z serwisow poprzez Agenta RSS, przez to staja sie one nieczytelne, dodam jeszcze ze w historii wszystko wyglada dobrze

 

Błąd ten był w jednej z poprzedniej wersji. Najnowsza (~x86) z portage działa już poprawnie, przynajmniej u mnie  :Wink: 

----------

## Miszczu

Kompilowalem pare minut temu i blad niestety jest :/, chyba ze zrobilem cos nie tak ?

----------

## machekku

Możesz podać przykład takiej wiadomości?

Szczerze mówiąc, to - o ile zrozumiałem - to nie powinno wcale działać, bo:

- z jednej strony, boty RSS zazwyczaj podsyłają kod HTML w wiadomościach plain text, a nie w XHTML-IM

- z drugiej strony, nawet jeśliby to było w XHTML-IM, to psi tego nie obsługuje

----------

## Miszczu

Kto mi powie, czemu znikaja mi posty z tego topicu ? przykladowe wiadomosci napisalem juz 2 razy, po czym zniknely po parunastu/dziesieciu minutach, ktos je usuwa ?

----------

## nelchael

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Kto mi powie, czemu znikaja mi posty z tego topicu ? przykladowe wiadomosci napisalem juz 2 razy, po czym zniknely po parunastu/dziesieciu minutach, ktos je usuwa ?

 

Hm... no zniknely. Jesli chcesz nimi cokolwiek zilustrowac to uzywaj [ code ] (lub w ostatecznosci [ quote ]).

----------

## Miszczu

Dziwne zasady panuja na tym forum, chodzi mi oto ze uprzejmie bylo by poinformaowac mnie przez PM o usnieciu posta, ewentualnie poprosic o poprawienie, a specjalnie nie wypisalem tych wiadomosci przez [code] czy [qoute] zeby pokazac, ze przez ten znacznik podpina sie pod adres url, czego przy cytowaniu nie bylo by widac, ja tu zasad nie ustalalem, wiec sie podporzadkuje

 *Quote:*   

> Konkursy Belki coraz bliżej?
> 
> http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/kraj/1,34308,2650748.html?skad=rss<br>PO i PiS nie udało się odrzucić w sejmowej komisji administracji rządowego projektu ustawy o konkursach na kierownicze stanowiska w administracji. Przyjęty przez komisję projekt trafi teraz do Sejmu

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wypadek śmigłowca w podwarszawskim Legionowie
> 
> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,53600,2650968.html?skad=rss<br>Pilot i mechanik zostali poszkodowani w wypadku śmigłowca, do jakiego doszło we wtorek wieczorem w okolicach podwarszawskiego Legionowa. Obydwu - jednego z obrażeniami nogi, drugiego na obserwację - przewieziono do Centralnego Szpitala Klinicznego MSWiA przy ul. Szaserów w Warszawie. Ich życiu nie zagraża niebezpieczeństwo

 

Edit, zwracam honor, wczesniej probowalem przez [code] i linki nie byly widoczne jako linki

----------

## YANOUSHek

Podepnę się do tego tematu z jednym moim pytankiem, czy w PSI jest możliwość zablokowania (zabanowania?) jakiegoś kontaktu. Mam jedną osobę, która uważa, że jestem kimś, kim nie jestem, i nie mogę jej tego wytłumaczyć :P.

Żeby nie psuć wątku tylko pytaniem dodam coś takiego, co dzisiaj znalazłem na forum. Jeśli ktoś ma PSI bez KDE pewnie denerwuje go ,,brzydki'' wygląd tego pierwszego, a możliwość zmiany stylu wymaga instalacji ,,połowy'' pakietów z KDE, co nie zawsze jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Polecam ten link https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82416, gdzie można znaleźć ebuild do stylu plastique, który działa na samym QT.

Ok to chyba tyle. Pozdrawiam!

----------

## nelchael

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Konkursy Belki coraz bliżej?
> 
> http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/kraj/1,34308,2650748.html?skad=rss<br>PO i PiS nie udało się odrzucić w sejmowej komisji administracji rządowego projektu ustawy o konkursach na kierownicze stanowiska w administracji. Przyjęty przez komisję projekt trafi teraz do Sejmu 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wypadek śmigłowca w podwarszawskim Legionowie
> ...

 

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ emerge -pv psi

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/psi-0.9.3-r2  +crypt +extras -kde +ssl 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

nelchael@nelchael ~$
```

W tej wersji juz nie ma tego bledu.

----------

## milu

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Podepnę się do tego tematu z jednym moim pytankiem, czy w PSI jest możliwość zablokowania (zabanowania?) jakiegoś kontaktu. Mam jedną osobę, która uważa, że jestem kimś, kim nie jestem, i nie mogę jej tego wytłumaczyć .

 

Blokowanie to zadanie privacy lists, które w psi nie są zaimplementowane jeszcze, pozostaje tylko konsola i zabawa z xmlem. Po wiecej inf musisz zapytac wujka google albo wyszukiwarke na forum - gdzieś się z tym zetknąłem ale nie zgłębiałem tematu.

----------

## rasheed

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Podepnę się do tego tematu z jednym moim pytankiem, czy w PSI jest możliwość zablokowania (zabanowania?) jakiegoś kontaktu. Mam jedną osobę, która uważa, że jestem kimś, kim nie jestem, i nie mogę jej tego wytłumaczyć .

 

Zapraszam do zapoznania się z jabber:iq:privacy.

----------

## Miszczu

Czy to znaczy ze nie moge kozystac z ebuilda znajdujacego sie na tym forum ?, jak zainstaluje normalna wersje, to z koleji nie bede mial ikonki w fvwm :/

----------

## nelchael

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Czy to znaczy ze nie moge kozystac z ebuilda znajdujacego sie na tym forum ?, jak zainstaluje normalna wersje, to z koleji nie bede mial ikonki w fvwm :/

 

Wydaje mi sie, ze to tez zostalo poprawione w -r2, a jesli nie to pogadaj z _Troll_'em (  :Wink:  ) to znajdzie sie w -r3.

----------

## Miszczu

ok, nie bardzo jeszcze lapie sie w tym gentoowskim emerge, wiec prosze o wytlumaczenie, teraz mam tylko ebuilda ktorego sciagnelem z tego forum

```
emerge -pv psi

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/psi-0.9.3_p1-r4  +crypt +kde +ssl 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

Wczesniej mialem standardowego i nie bylo tam ikonki w tray'u ale za to znaczniki byly dobrze rozpoznawane, ktora wersje psi mam sciagnac zeby wszystko bylo ok (ikonka w tray'u, jak i znaczniki <br>) ?

----------

## rasheed

Wydaje mi się, że "trollowe" Psi jest już w portage.

----------

## _troll_

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi się, że "trollowe" Psi jest już w portage.

 

yes - jest w portage, a nawet czeka na update.... ktorym zajme sie w koncu dzisiaj!!!!  :Wink:  znalalzem godzinke wolnego w koncu  :Wink: ))

Od Nelcheal'a mam jeden 'bug' zgloszony (zniknely nowe linie w statusach w rosterze... niby nie bug, ale powinna byc opcja 'dla kazdego'). Jesli macie jakies bledy do zraportowania - czekam na nie!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

Czyli mam czekac az nowe psi zostanie dodane do portage ?

----------

## machekku

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Jeśli ktoś ma PSI bez KDE pewnie denerwuje go ,,brzydki'' wygląd tego pierwszego, a możliwość zmiany stylu wymaga instalacji ,,połowy'' pakietów z KDE, co nie zawsze jest dobrym rozwiązaniem.

 

A może qtconfig coś pomoże?

----------

## _troll_

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Czyli mam czekac az nowe psi zostanie dodane do portage ?

 Pod tym adresem:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.9.3-r3-test1.tar.bz2

jest testowy ebuild -r3. Opinie mile widziane  :Smile:  Jesli nie bedzie problemow w ciagu1-2 dni wchodzi do portage  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

Wlasnei sie skompilowalo, znacznik <br> rozpoznawany jest prawidlowo, ale nie ma ikonki w trayu :/

----------

## _troll_

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Wlasnei sie skompilowalo, znacznik <br> rozpoznawany jest prawidlowo, ale nie ma ikonki w trayu :/

 niemozliwe...  :Smile: 

jaki WM?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

fvwm, w poprzednim ebuildzie byla na to latka, tutaj jakos nie dziala :/

----------

## _troll_

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> fvwm, w poprzednim ebuildzie byla na to latka, tutaj jakos nie dziala :/

 jestes pewien? tej czesci nie ruszalem - to zostalo identyczne. [dla pewnosci az sprawdzilem jeszcze raz  :Smile: ]

moze to ktos jeszcze potwierdzic kto ma fvwm'a?

PS. miszczu - sprawdz ustawienia dock'a, np. czy wlaczyles dockowanie dla wmakera, itp.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

Tak, jestem pewny

----------

## _troll_

- czym lapiesz tray'e?

- probowales moze x11-misc/trayer-1.0 ?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

uzywam crystala, tam juz jest jakis docker, wlasnie zuwazylem ze nie ma takrze opisow w rosterze, wygalda to tak, jakby wogule nie chcialy nalozyc sie latki

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/psi-0.9.3-r3  +crypt -extras +kde +ssl 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

----------

## arsen

Jaka wersja crystala ?

----------

## nelchael

Miszczu.... USE="extras"  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Miszczu

2004.12.24, to napewno nie wina crystala, ebuild z pierwszego posta dzialal dobrze i ikonka byla

----------

## arsen

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Snap z grodnia 2004, to napewno nie wina crystala, ebuild z pierwszego posta dzialal dobrze i ikonka byla

 

poprostu chciałem się upewnić, w nowych wersjach jest już w crystalu defaultowo x11-misc/trayer, on powinien wyłapać co trzeba. Ty masz zbyt starą, zainstaluj nową wersje crystala lub użyj trayera w swojej bieżącej konfiguracji

----------

## Miszczu

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Miszczu.... USE="extras"    

 moge poprosic o rozwiniecie ? mam to dopisac do make.conf ? pozatym czemu wczesniejszy ebuild dzialal bez zastrzezen ?

----------

## arsen

Readme

----------

## _troll_

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Miszczu.... USE="extras"     moge poprosic o rozwiniecie ? mam to dopisac do make.conf ? pozatym czemu wczesniejszy ebuild dzialal bez zastrzezen ?

 hehehehhehhe.... bo sie troche zmienilo....

w pliku /etc/portage/package.use zrob sobie wpis:

```
net-im/psi extras
```

 i rozwiazesz tym swoje problemy na dobre....

PS. Jakis czas temu przyszla oficjalna prosba developerow psi, aby domyslnie instalowana wersja byla wersja vanilliowa - stad zaminilismy flage USE z "vanilla" na "extras", co przynioslo takze odwrotna od poprzedniej polityke.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

Wielkie dzieki, w konsoli wiedze ze teraz wszystko poprawnie spaczowalo, juz nie powinno byc zadnych problemow, dziwie sie tylko, ze wczesniej wszystko dzialalo :/

Pozdrawiam

Edit. Dziala wysmienicie, jeszcze raz dziekuje  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Z roznych przczyn nad -r3 pracowalem na dwoch kompach... i nie wszystkio sie przenioslo do test1  :Wink:  tak wiec test2 poprawiony o rzeczy, ktore mialy byc, a w wyniku zapomnienia sie nie pojawily.

test2:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.9.3-r3-test2.tar.bz2

Do chetnych: prosba o zglaszanie bledow / porpawnego dzialania!  :Smile:  jesli wszystkim wszystko bedzie dzialac, to idzie do portage  :Smile:  [[lub poprawki  :Sad: ( ]]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

Ja ze swojej strony - jako autor Smart Reply and Forward (ta cała masa opcji związanych z sygnaturkami itp) - proszę o uwagi na temat błędnego działania tych funkcji. Ostatnio sporo się zmieniło "pod maską" a poza tym dodałem też trochę nowości.

----------

## _troll_

INFO - dla tych co czekaja na oficjalna wersje.....

A jednak bedzie jeszcze -r3-test3.... ale nie z powodu problemow... tylko dodatkow  :Very Happy: 

Postaram sie jeszcze trzy rzeczy dodac. W sumie moglbym to przerzucic na -r4, ale jednej opcji w psi mi brakowalo od zawsze..... a zeby bylo jasno o czym mowie - screenshot:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/shot9.png

swiezo ukonczone!!! Do rana bedzie dostepny ebuild do sciagniecia  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rasheed

Przy ładowaniu screena myślałem, że masz na myśli taby. Niestety nie :/ Nie pomyślałbyś nad ich wprowadzeniem? Wersje z CVS już mają taki ficzer.

----------

## machekku

Ficzer, który oznaczony jest wielkim DO NOT USE THIS YET, bo nie jest jeszcze na tyle gotowy.

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

> Ficzer, który oznaczony jest wielkim DO NOT USE THIS YET, bo nie jest jeszcze na tyle gotowy.

 Mysle nad wersja ebuilda ze snapem cvs'owym, ale to musi potrwac...... w obecnej chwili zbyt wiele rzeczy w cvs ma status 'broken', 'uncomplete', 'need test'.... w wersji 0.10 bedzie mnostwo udogodnien (vaniliowej). Jednak zanim dojdzie do tego - trzeba nad tym troche popracowac.

Co moge, to przenosze z upstreamu do wersji 0.9.3-rX. Jednak cvs napewno do portage nie wejdzie (chyba, ze naprawde bedzie uzywalny....). Pozostaje nam OVERLAY i pewnie na nim sie skonczy  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

No a co będzie nowego w Psi 0.10? jestem tego bardzo ciekawy bo już dawno nie zaglądałem

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> No a co będzie nowego w Psi 0.10? jestem tego bardzo ciekawy bo już dawno nie zaglądałem

 http://psi-im.org/flyspray/?tasks=all&project=1&string=&type=&sev=&due=6&dev=&cat=&status=&perpage=20

to chyba powie wiecej niz ja.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Ok. -r3-test3! W ciagu doby powinno byc w protage  :Smile: 

Z nowosci do -r2-test2:

- kolorowanie tla w oknie rozmowy w zaleznosci od kogo pochodzi wiadomosc (za szukanie bugow - thx Machekku jeszcze raz)

- mozliwosc przypisania kontaktu do wiecej niz jednej grupy

- poprawka na odpowiednie 'mruganie' nazwy kontaktu przy dodawaniu

- wyrzucilem latke, ktora powodowala, ze w oknie rostera, statusy nie mogly miec lamanie linii

- plik desktop dostal atrybut Type=Application (info z bugzilli)

I tyle. To juz zamkniecie -r3!!  :Smile:  Testy mile widziane.

Do -r4 prawdopodobnie dodam w okienku preferencji opcje 'Roster' i mozliwosc ustawiania kilku rzeczy.... W obecnej chwili nie mozna np. ograniczyc ilosci znakow widocznych w statusach (widzialem screena ze statusem w postaci Pana Tadeusza  :Smile:  ), lamanie linii powinno byc ustawialne.... i kilka mniejszych.

Anyway : -r4 za kilka tygodni (1? 2? 3?  :Wink:  ).

Jesli znajdziecie jakies bledy / problemy - piszcie.

PS. Dla tych, ktoryz czekac nie chca:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.9.3-r3-test3.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> - mozliwosc przypisania kontaktu do wiecej niz jednej grupy

 

A skąd to wziałeś? I jak konkretnie się to objawia?

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   - mozliwosc przypisania kontaktu do wiecej niz jednej grupy 
> 
> A skąd to wziałeś? I jak konkretnie się to objawia?

 http://psi.affinix.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=2645&s=7323e3b8cd9f4f554c9bc04979b075b2

jeszcze wszystkich testow nie zrobilem - nie wiem czy jest to przechowywane lokalnie, czy od razu wysylane na serwer. dzisiaj bede robil jeszcze hardtesta wieczorem kilku nowych rzeczy, jednak kolosy mnie czekaja w nadchodzacym tygodniu  :Neutral: 

edit - tak! kontakty bedace w kilku grupach sa zapisywane na serwerze (nielokalnie)  :Very Happy:  to jest to co mi bylo potrzebne!!

Z tego co sprawdzilem:

- normalnie klikajac prawym i wybierajac grupe, kontakt byl _przenoszony_ do danej grupy

- z ta latka klikniecie w nowa grupe, nie przenosi, a dodaje do drugiej grupy

- zeby usunac z pierwszej trzeba 'prawym' kliknac, podejrzec grupy (beda juz diwe zaznaczone) i kliknac te z ktorej chcemy kontakt usunac

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## machekku

Na serwerze to to się zawsze dawało zapisać, bo taki jest protokół. I jeśli w jakiś sposób stworzyłeś sobie taki roster, to psi nie protestowało. Natomiast przez GUI nie dawało się tym za bardzo zarządzać.

----------

## _troll_

 *machekku wrote:*   

> Na serwerze to to się zawsze dawało zapisać, bo taki jest protokół. I jeśli w jakiś sposób stworzyłeś sobie taki roster, to psi nie protestowało. Natomiast przez GUI nie dawało się tym za bardzo zarządzać.

 dobrze wiedziec  :Smile:  thx!

Co do psi - wersja r3 jest juz dostepna w cvs. W ciagu kilku godzin powinna sie rozejsc po wszystkich mirrorach!  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

wiec uaktualnilem psi do wersji [ebuild   R   ] net-im/psi-0.9.3-r3. i teraz mam strasznie denerwujący błąd - psi się wyłąca. roznie.. raz po chwili, raz przy chęci zaakceptowania zmian, ale powód jest zawsze ten sam. odpalilem przez konsole, zeby miec logi:

```

poe@failed> psi                                                               ~

zsh: illegal hardware instruction  psi

poe@failed>                                                                   ~

```

tym bledem wywala sie psi. zrobilem strace'a psi. oto jego ostatnie linijki

```

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 268657}, NULL) = 0

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 269019}, NULL) = 0

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 275059}, NULL) = 0

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 275450}, NULL) = 0

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 278004}, NULL) = 0

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 278362}, NULL) = 0

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 278787}, NULL) = 0

time([1114011589])                      = 1114011589

gettimeofday({1114011589, 279146}, NULL) = 0

brk(0x9049000)                          = 0x9049000

--- SIGILL (Illegal instruction) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGILL +++

```

i tak w sumie nie wiem co z tym fantem począc (nie wiem, czy nie powinno to isc w ogole na oddzielny temat.

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> i tak w sumie nie wiem co z tym fantem począc (nie wiem, czy nie powinno to isc w ogole na oddzielny temat.

 nie - dobrze, ze tutaj dales (od razu widze, ze wina w psi, albo qt...  :Wink:  ).

Opisz dokladnie jakas procedure, ktora wywala psi u Ciebie? Czy jest to powtarzalne, cyz calkowicie przypadkowe?

Mozesz jeszcze sprobowac z gdb i podac wyniki backtrace'a co sie tam dzieje.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Opisz dokladnie jakas procedure, ktora wywala psi u Ciebie? Czy jest to powtarzalne, cyz calkowicie przypadkowe?
> 
> 

 

Nie jest to jakos szczegolnie uzasadnione. pierwsze co zaobserwowalem, jak wczoraj skompilowalem psi, to wszedlem do opcji, bo chcialem wylaczyc pokazywanie opisow na liscie. po kliknięciu Apply wywalilo sie psi. próbowalem wylaczyc inne opcje w innych dzialach, ale po kliknieciu Apply wywalalo sie. potem psi sie wylacza samo po jakims czasie (czasami jest to pare seknud od odpalenia, czasmami minutka, 2). btw. pisalem do Ciebie wczraj z tym i dzis, ale hcyba nawet nie doszlo :S

z gdb spróbuje potem

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> btw. pisalem do Ciebie wczraj z tym i dzis, ale hcyba nawet nie doszlo :S
> 
> z gdb spróbuje potem

 doszlo, doszlo. tyle, ze do kolosa sie ucze i jestem 'nieregularnie' dostepny  :Wink:  ....

sprobuj z gdb. mam wrazenie, ze to jednak nie psi tylko cos innego (qt?) [bo blad nie jest powtarzalny.... ale to jeszcze o niczym nie swiadczy]. z czyms innym masz prbolem, czy tylko to?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

hmmm.. nie przypominam sobie, zebym mial jakoes problemy tego pokroju, ani ogolnie jakis wiekszych problemów. generalnie wszystko smiga jak nalezy, tylko nie psi :]

(na qt uzywam prócz tego tylko kadu i k3b... poza tym raczej nic)

btw. powiedz mi jak obsluzyc to to gdb, bo odpalam go, wklepuje helpa i niezaleznie jaka komende dam z tych ;helpowskich' wywala 'command not found' kombinacja komenda + program tez nic :] a nigdy sie nie poslugiwalem tym programem

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> btw. powiedz mi jak obsluzyc to to gdb, bo odpalam go, wklepuje helpa i niezaleznie jaka komende dam z tych ;helpowskich' wywala 'command not found' kombinacja komenda + program tez nic :] a nigdy sie nie poslugiwalem tym programem

 

```
gdb psi
```

odpali konsolke gdb

```
run
```

zastartuje psi

gdy psi sie wylozy w konsolce gdb wpisz

```
backtrace
```

i daj wynik (nie pamietam, czy domyslnie kompilwoane jest psi z debug'iem czy nie. jak nie - napisz juz na PM to Ci powiem co dalej)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

Kicha, bo jak dam juz run, i jak skończy łączyc, to sie zawiesza psi.. o teraz juz doszlo do tego, ze udalo mi sie wejsc w opcje i po odznaczeniu czegos i daniu Apply z chęcią wymuszenia wywalenia mi sie zawiesza, ale doszlo do konca w gdb.. oto wyniki

```

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/psi 

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread -1208895824 (LWP 13835)]

Detaching after fork from child process 13838.

Detaching after fork from child process 13839.

[New Thread -1209349200 (LWP 13843)]

Detaching after fork from child process 13844.

Detaching after fork from child process 13845.

[New Thread -1219839056 (LWP 13846)]

[Thread -1209349200 (LWP 13843) exited]

[New Thread -1209349200 (LWP 13847)]

[Thread -1209349200 (LWP 13847) exited]

Detaching after fork from child process 13848.

[Thread -1219839056 (LWP 13846) exited]

[New Thread -1219839056 (LWP 13849)]

[Thread -1219839056 (LWP 13849) exited]

Detaching after fork from child process 13850.

Detaching after fork from child process 13851.

Program received signal SIGILL, Illegal instruction.

[Switching to Thread -1208895824 (LWP 13835)]

0x0816fe7c in QListViewItem::removeItem ()

(gdb) backtrace

#0  0x0816fe7c in QListViewItem::removeItem ()

Error accessing memory address 0xbfe2c748: No such process.

(gdb) 

```

chyba o to chodzilo  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Też nie jestem pewien, ale aby się upewnic wystarczy wpisac przy configure --enable-debug czy jakos tak, lub poprostu budowac go z plikow pro

----------

## remik

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Z nowosci do -r2-test2:
> 
> - kolorowanie tla w oknie rozmowy w zaleznosci od kogo pochodzi wiadomosc 

 

A jak to ustawić?

----------

## _troll_

@Poe: a z jakimi flagami qt kompilowales?

 *remik wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Z nowosci do -r2-test2:
> 
> - kolorowanie tla w oknie rozmowy w zaleznosci od kogo pochodzi wiadomosc  
> 
> A jak to ustawić?

 prosto  :Smile: 

w okienku preferencji -> wyglad -> background color (dla Twoich i kontaktu wiadomosci)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> @Poe: a z jakimi flagami qt kompilowales?
> 
> 

 

standardowe moje (z czego qt dawno nie kompilowalem)

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays

 -fno-rerun-loop-opt -ftracer -fforce-addr -fmove-all-movables -ffast-math -s -fstrength-reduce -frename-registers "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="alsa sse sse2 mmx nptl nptlonly gtk gtk2 -arts -gnome -java -docs -nls"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="en_US"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM="/etc/portage/banned_branches" 

```

i USE="extras" przy emerge psi (we wczesniejszej wersji chyba nie bylo extras? w kazdym badz razie bez tego wczesniej)

----------

## joker

a ja mam pytanko o kolory, jak zmienic kolor linkow ktore ktos ma w opisie? mam taki niebieski ze mnie razi w oczy

----------

## _troll_

 *joker wrote:*   

> a ja mam pytanko o kolory, jak zmienic kolor linkow ktore ktos ma w opisie? mam taki niebieski ze mnie razi w oczy

 hmmm. nie da sie. chyba pomysl na kolejna latke??  :Smile: 

PS. Ale bylaby to zmiana koloru zarowno w rosterze jak i w oknie rozmowy. Moze byc?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

moze byc  :Smile: 

ps. u mnie linki w roosterze i w oknie rozmowy maja inne kolory. w roosterze jest niebieski, a w oknie rozmowy taki jak tekst zwykly.

----------

## _troll_

 *joker wrote:*   

> moze byc 
> 
> ps. u mnie linki w roosterze i w oknie rozmowy maja inne kolory. w roosterze jest niebieski, a w oknie rozmowy taki jak tekst zwykly.

 ale kazdy link, czy tylko mowisz o tych ktore sa czescia tekstu statusu??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

witam wszystkich uzytkonwikow psi-gentoo!!

Jak mozna przeczytac tutaj:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90538

w psi-gentoo znaleziony zostal bug... do tego wredny... Upraszam wszystkich o nieuzywanie opcji pokazywania wlasnego kontaktu! Pracuje nad bledem - mam nadzieje, ze uda mi sie rozwiazac go szybko.

..edit..

zaczynam miec zle przeczucia  :Confused: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

ano fakt, tylko linki z opisu sa w oknie rozmowy zwykle, ale juz linki z samej rozmowy sa niebieskie

----------

## tomxor

Zemergowalem tego ebuilda 0.9.3-r3-test3 i nadal nie mam taga <template> w config.xml  :Neutral: .

Jakies pomysly bo mnie sie juz skonczyly i nie mam pojecia jak wlaczyc te ^&$@$! opisy  :Smile: .

Help!

----------

## tomxor

Dobra - zchrzanilem... ale nikt nie mowil, ze trzeba mergowac z USE="extras"  :Wink: 

Thx troll!

----------

## _troll_

 *tomxor wrote:*   

> Dobra - zchrzanilem... ale nikt nie mowil, ze trzeba mergowac z USE="extras" 
> 
> Thx troll!

 mowil, mowil  :Wink:  gdzies w okolicach 6tej strony tego topicu sie zaczelo  :Wink:  co utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu ze ten watek trzeba w koncu zabic i postawic nowy....  :Confused: 

no problem.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> [...]co utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu ze ten watek trzeba w koncu zabic i postawic nowy[...]

 

Zgadzam się w zupełności z Tobą. Zalecam jednak w pierwszym postcie (poście? - wiadomości) napisać wszystko o co chodzi. Zawrzeć tam takie informacje jak np.: USE="extras" do emerge itp.

Najlepiej rozbić temat na dwa, gdzie w jednym były by informacje na temat nowych ebuildów, requestów itp., natomiast drugi zawierałby pytania o pomoc. What say you?

----------

## Mr. Garr

```
wget http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

--17:55:39--  http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2

           => `psi.tar.bz2'

Resolving trollmoors.dyndns.org... 83.24.35.197

Connecting to trollmoors.dyndns.org[83.24.35.197]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

17:55:44 ERROR 404: Not Found.

```

;(

----------

## _troll_

 *Mr. Garr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wget http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2
> 
> ...

 w portage jest juz wersja finalna -r3 - emerge sync i wprost z drzewka  :Smile: 

@YANOUSHek: hmmm.... to nieglupie..... wolny watek do dyskusji, faktycznie jest mily. Postaram sie w miare szybko cos zorganizowac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Mr. Garr

danke

 :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

Uffff  :Smile:  troche to trwalo, ale wyglada ze udalo mi sie poprawic tego malego bug'a. nie moge juz go wiecej zaobserwowac, wiec wyglada niezle. jesli ktos moze i ma ochote - to prosze o testy. latka to zgarniecia z bugzilli:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90538

-r4-test1 w drodze!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

po 'bojach' (doslownie) znalazlem blad - jego naprawa pociaga za soba sporo zabawy.... zbyt duzo wg mnie. dlatego zamiast dalej sie w tym grzebac, postanowilem zrobic rzecz karkolomna - przepisuje pokazywanie statusow na cos co powinno dzialac i wygladac przyjemniej (jakbym mial za duzo czasu  :Wink:  ).

niestety ze wzgledu na powyzsze potrwa to troche. prosze - nie uzywajcie na razie opcji pokazywania wlasnego kontaktu. nowa implementacja powinna byc znacznie bardziej 'user friendly'. mam nadzieje, ze calosc jest kwestia najblizszych dwoch - trzech tygodni.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ketjow

Wow - big respect dla __troll__'a - jestem pod wrazeniem  :Smile: 

PS: [OT] jakby ktos nie wiedzial (sam wlasnie odkrylem) - to mozna latwo zaimportowac kontakty gg do rostera transportu serwera jabbera  :Rolling Eyes:  -> http://www.chomik.eu.org/jabber/index.php [/OT]

----------

## machekku

Hehe, stary, poczciwy Konwerter Chomika  :Smile: 

To może warto też wspomnieć o JRU.

----------

## _troll_

Udalo mi sie stworzyc pierwsza dzialajaca i pozbawiona bledow (akurat!  :Wink:  ) wersje mojego pkazywania kontaktow. Nie ma sie raczej czym chwalic, bowiem jest to mix latek richrostera (by Skazi) oraz latki status_messages (by Remko). W porownaniu do richrostera:

- richroster opracowany zostal z wykrozystaniem regexpow - (nie klamiac  :Smile:  ) jest potezny, ale wolny

- zamiast tego wybralem jeden statyczny mechanizm pokazywania statusow

- Ci ktorzy wyrzystywali zaawansowane mozliwosci richrostera poczuja pewne braki ---> plz zglaszajcie prosby / requesty / czy jak to nazwac.

Oprocz tego w wersji -r4-test1 pojawia sie mozliwosc graficznego ustawienia avatara oraz kialk mniej lub bardizej potrzebnych opcji  :Smile: 

Szczegoly dotyczace tej wersji znalezc mozna tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2419794.html#2419794

Zachecam do testow i zglaszania wszelkich bledow!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

Trollu, ach Trollu, mozesz byc z siebie dumny, bo Twoje psi przeszło najcięższą próbę - mój komputer (wiesz co sie działo z -r3) :] w -r4 problemy te nie występują i poki co nie wykrylem zadnych błędów i niedopatrzen... okno rozmowy (kolory w oknie rozmowy) sie pozmienialy w stosunku do -r2, której uzywalem, no ale to juzjest do przyzywczajenia/ustawienia

pozdrawiam

----------

## pwe

podoba mi sie PSI, podoba jabber tylko jedno male ale ... nikt z moich znajomych nie używa ... hmm podajcie mi swoje jid'y  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

pwe - byl caly watek na pl forum 'poznajmy sie' czy podobnie. sa jidy wiekszosci userow forum.

Ok. roster-nr zawiera dwa bledy:

- nazwy kontaktow podawane sa w pewien specjalny sposob. nacisniecie jakiejs literki nie przeniesie nas do pola z kontaktem ktory zaczyna sie na ta literke, jak to powinno miec miejsce [info od blazeu]

- specjalne znaki nie sa escape'owane - niektorych znakow nie zobaczycie w rosterze

Oba bledy pod lupe - jutro bedzie fix.

Jest tez jedne feature request:

- nie pokazywac statusow przy transportach. [pomysl machekku] z tego zrobie opcje, ustawialna w preferencjach 

Jesli ktos zauwazy jeszcze jakies dziwne zachowania lub ma pomysly co jeszcze dodac - dajcie znac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

proba kompilacji nowego ebuilda:

```
[root@cocaine ~ $ ] emerge psi

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 6) net-im/psi-0.9.3-r4 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) psi-0.9.3-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-psi-0.9.3-r4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-indicator.png

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-desktop_file_and_icons_directories.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-emergency.png

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-pathfix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-reverse_trayicon.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-desktop.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-add-status-history.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-enable_thread_in_messages.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-linkify-mod-rev-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-gnome_toolwindow-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/jep8-avatars_psi.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-nicechats-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-thin_borders-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-status_history-add.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-no_online_status-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-save_profile-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/emergency_button.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add-roster-nr.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-subs_reason-send.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-kg-hide-disabled-emottoolbutton.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-chatdlg_messages_colors_distinguishes.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/vcard-photo-interface.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-kg-individual_status_add.diff.no

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-visual_styles_manifest.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/adhoc+rc.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-subs_reason-recv.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-linkify_fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/jep8-avatars_iris.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-kg-spoof.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-certs.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-apa-invite_reason2-add.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/caps_broadcast.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-empty_group-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-sort-contacts-style-on-roster-nr.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-gg_gateway_type.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-new_headings_gui_resurrection.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/hide-no-resource-from-contextmenu.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/fix-min-window-notify.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-line_in_options-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/offline-contact-animation.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-autostatus_while_dnd.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/custom-sound-popup.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/checkboxes-sound-options.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-url_emoticon-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-history_lug.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/libTeXFormula.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-status_indicator++_add-on_roster-nr.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-options_resize-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/menubar_psi.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-status-timeout-kfix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/avatars_psi.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/statusdlg-enterkey.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-roster_right_align_group_names.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-fix_groupsortingstyle_toggles.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/rosteritems_psi.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-roster-nr-0.4.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-multiple_account_groups.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-gentoo-version.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-autocopy_on_select-0.2.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/filetransfer.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-emots-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-messages_color_backgrounds_in_chat.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/fix-window-flashing.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/rosteritems_iris.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-cli-v2_gentoo.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-contact_icons_at_top-on-roster-nr.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-settoggles-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.9.3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) psi-0.9.3.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) psi_pl-0.9.3-1.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking psi-0.9.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.9.3-r4/work

>>> Unpacking psi_pl-0.9.3-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.9.3-r4/work

 * Applying psi-pathfix.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-desktop.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-desktop_file_and_icons_directories.patch ...              [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-reverse_trayicon.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * You are about to build a version of Psi with extra unsuported patches.

 * Patched psi versions will not be supported by the Gentoo devs or the psi

 * development team.

 * If you do not want that please press Control-C now and add '-extras' to 

 * your USE flags.

 * Applying psi-roster-nr-0.4.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-status_indicator++_add-on_roster-nr.patch ...             [ ok ]

 * Applying rosteritems_iris.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying rosteritems_psi.diff ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying avatars_psi.diff ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying jep8-avatars_iris.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying jep8-avatars_psi.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying caps_broadcast.diff ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying menubar_psi.diff ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying adhoc+rc.diff ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward.diff ...                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff ...        [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-autocopy_on_select-0.2.diff ...                  [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-enable_thread_in_messages.diff ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-linkify_fix.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-new_headings_gui_resurrection.diff ...           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-autostatus_while_dnd.diff ...

cat: /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-autostatus_while_dnd.diff: Brak dostpu                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-visual_styles_manifest.diff ...

cat: /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-visual_styles_manifest.diff: Brak dostpu                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-gg_gateway_type.diff ...

cat: /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-machekku-gg_gateway_type.diff: Brak dostpu                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-certs.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-options_resize-fix.diff ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-settoggles-fix.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-line_in_options-mod.diff ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-empty_group-fix.diff ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-gnome_toolwindow-mod.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-no_online_status-mod.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-status_history-add.diff ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-linkify-mod-rev-fix.diff ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-save_profile-mod.diff ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-url_emoticon-mod.diff ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-thin_borders-mod.diff ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-nicechats-mod.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-subs_reason-recv.diff ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-subs_reason-send.diff ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying filetransfer.diff ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying emergency_button.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-emots-mod.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff ...                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-status-timeout-kfix.diff ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-kg-spoof.diff ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-kg-individual_status_add.diff.no ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-apa-invite_reason2-add.diff ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-kg-hide-disabled-emottoolbutton.diff ...                  [ ok ]

 * Applying statusdlg-enterkey.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying fix-window-flashing.diff ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying fix-min-window-notify.diff ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying custom-sound-popup.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying offline-contact-animation.diff ...                            [ ok ]

 * Applying hide-no-resource-from-contextmenu.diff ...                    [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-add-status-history.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying libTeXFormula.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-fix_groupsortingstyle_toggles.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-multiple_account_groups.diff ...                          [ ok ]

 * Applying checkboxes-sound-options.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-history_lug.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-cli-v2_gentoo.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying vcard-photo-interface.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.9.3-r4/temp/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch-1676.out
```

```
[root@cocaine ~ $ ] cat /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.9.3-r4/temp/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch-1676.out 

***** psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch *****

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 14

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|Patch by Przemyslaw 'Troll' Maciag <pmaciag (at) gmail (dot) com>

|

|mostly(!) consist of these patches:

|* psi-weather_agent_icons-add.diff (by skazi)

|* psi-kg-new-transports-icons.diff (by kg)

|* psi-kg-pl-specific-clients-avatars.diff (by kg)

|

|I just put everything together and add tlen iconset for roster transport

|

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp     2005-05-17 13:08:56.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp  2005-05-17 18:00:27.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 37

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp      2005-05-17 17:26:06.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp   2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 80

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui   2005-05-17 17:26:07.0000

00000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui        2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 170

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp  2005-05-17 17:26:08.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp       2005-05-17 17:44:43.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 186

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp        2005-05-17 17:26:07.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp     2005-05-17 17:58:38.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

=================================================

patching file src/avatars.cpp

patching file src/common.cpp

Hunk #1 FAILED at 800.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 888 (offset 37 lines).

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/common.cpp.rej

patching file src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui

patching file src/psiiconset.cpp

patching file src/psi_profiles.cpp

Hunk #1 succeeded at 619 (offset 7 lines).

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 14

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|Patch by Przemyslaw 'Troll' Maciag <pmaciag (at) gmail (dot) com>

|

|mostly(!) consist of these patches:

|* psi-weather_agent_icons-add.diff (by skazi)

|* psi-kg-new-transports-icons.diff (by kg)

|* psi-kg-pl-specific-clients-avatars.diff (by kg)

|

|I just put everything together and add tlen iconset for roster transport

|

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp     2005-05-17 13:08:56.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp  2005-05-17 18:00:27.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 37

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp      2005-05-17 17:26:06.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp   2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 80

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui   2005-05-17 17:26:07.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui        2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 170

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp  2005-05-17 17:26:08.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp       2005-05-17 17:44:43.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 186

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp        2005-05-17 17:26:07.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp     2005-05-17 17:58:38.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

=================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 14 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 14

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|Patch by Przemyslaw 'Troll' Maciag <pmaciag (at) gmail (dot) com>

|

|mostly(!) consist of these patches:

|* psi-weather_agent_icons-add.diff (by skazi)

|* psi-kg-new-transports-icons.diff (by kg)

|* psi-kg-pl-specific-clients-avatars.diff (by kg)

|

|I just put everything together and add tlen iconset for roster transport

|

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp     2005-05-17 13:08:56.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp  2005-05-17 18:00:27.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 37 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 37

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp      2005-05-17 17:26:06.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp   2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 80

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui   2005-05-17 17:26:07.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui        2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 170 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 170

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp  2005-05-17 17:26:08.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp       2005-05-17 17:44:43.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 186 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 186

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp        2005-05-17 17:26:07.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp     2005-05-17 17:58:38.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

=================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 14 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 14

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|Patch by Przemyslaw 'Troll' Maciag <pmaciag (at) gmail (dot) com>

|

|mostly(!) consist of these patches:

|* psi-weather_agent_icons-add.diff (by skazi)

|* psi-kg-new-transports-icons.diff (by kg)

|* psi-kg-pl-specific-clients-avatars.diff (by kg)

|

|I just put everything together and add tlen iconset for roster transport

|

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/avatars.cpp     2005-05-17 13:08:56.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/avatars.cpp  2005-05-17 18:00:27.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 37 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 37

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/common.cpp      2005-05-17 17:26:06.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/common.cpp   2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 80 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 80

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui   2005-05-17 17:26:07.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/options/opt_iconset_roster.ui        2005-05-17 17:28:49.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 170 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 170

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psiiconset.cpp  2005-05-17 17:26:08.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psiiconset.cpp       2005-05-17 17:44:43.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 186 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 186

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur --exclude='*rej' --exclude='*.orig' --exclude=psi --exclude='*so' --exclude=Makefile psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp

|--- psi-0.9.3-orig/src/psi_profiles.cpp        2005-05-17 17:26:07.000000000 +0000

|+++ psi-0.9.3/src/psi_profiles.cpp     2005-05-17 17:58:38.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored
```

inna sprawa, ze nie moge dojsc, z jakiej paki, leca tam bledy dostepu..pliki moge ladnie przegladac, i jest wszystko si..tylko emerge sie pluje..

----------

## _troll_

moj blad - bledne prawa na plikach. poprawie w nastepnym wydaniu.

mozliwe rozwiazania na teraz:

- zainstaluj z konta root

- root'em dodaj prawa dla usera z ktorego kompilujesz

Thx za info!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

tylko, ze najsmieszniejsze jest to, ze ja robie ta operacje spod roota (naglowek komendy na poczatku)....jakby co, sluze jeszcze emerge info i takimi tak...  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

lol  :Smile:  zaiste dziwne!!

ok. sprobuj tak:

```
cd twoj_overlay/net-im/psi/files/0.9.3

chmod 644 *

chown portage:root *
```

i sprawdz czy mozesz nalozyc latki.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

pieknie...twoj hint pomogl, latki weszly...program sie buduje  :Smile: 

dziekuje pieknie, raz jeszcze 

pozdrawiam,

damian

----------

## _troll_

Po dluzszym uzywaniu - mam wrazenie, ze od czasu gdy robilem pierwsza wersje tej latki, statusy pojawiaja sie WOLNO!

........

Czy ktos jeszcze z testujacych stwierdzil, ze nie ma wieliego wzrostu predkosci w tym punkcie??  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pwe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> pwe - byl caly watek na pl forum 'poznajmy sie' czy podobnie. sa jidy wiekszosci userow forum.

 

heh, moze poszukam, moze w jabbera sie wkręce  :Wink: 

co do Twojego PSI - nie mialem zadnego problemu emergując. robilem to kolo 0.00.

----------

## _troll_

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Po dluzszym uzywaniu - mam wrazenie, ze od czasu gdy robilem pierwsza wersje tej latki, statusy pojawiaja sie WOLNO!

 Krotko i tresciwie (  :Wink:  ) - bug... juz polatany.

Wszystkie bledy, ktore znalazlem i poprawilem do tej pory (plus dwa powyzej):

- zmiana nazwy kontaktu dawala puste pole, zamiast biezacej nazwy do edycji

- przy odswiezaniu nie byla brana pod uwage informacja o podswietleniu pola i po odswiezeniu kolory byly bledne

- wlasny kontakt nie zawsze sie odswiezal

- przycisk wl/wyl pokazywania statusow nie dzialal 'od razu' - roster odswiezal sie dopiero po jakims czasie

6 bledow polatanych  :Smile:  przy okazji polatane sa podobne rzeczy, ktorych juz sie obejrzec nie da. fix b. niedlugo - tylko przegeneruje latki, bo sie troszeczke zmienilo...

Jesli macie jakies propozycje - dajcie znac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

mnie w psi brakuje czegos takiego jak hotkey'e w pelni konfigurowywalne (wlacznie z globalnymi)..na mysli mam przede wszytkim chowanie/pokzywanie listy, oraz odbieranie przychodzacej wiadomosci..  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> mnie w psi brakuje czegos takiego jak hotkey'e w pelni konfigurowywalne (wlacznie z globalnymi)..na mysli mam przede wszytkim chowanie/pokzywanie listy, oraz odbieranie przychodzacej wiadomosci.. 

 prawde mowiac jest na to latka i byla w poprzednich wydaniach psi-gentoo (nie bylo konfigurowania, ale byly same hotkyes). latka jednak nie kompilowala sie poprawnie na mac'u.... nie mialem czasu, by sie tym zajac i na razie nie wiem czy znajde...

ale zapisalem w TODO  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Ok. Do sciagniecia wersja psi-0.9.3-gentoo-r4-test2 zawierajaca wspomniane wyzej poprawki na nowy roster.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2419794.html#2419794

Prosba o testy i zglaszanie dalszych problemow (albo ich brak!!  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

zmergowane bez problemow  :Smile: 

DZIEKUJEMY CI O TROLLU  :Smile: 

cheers  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

rowniez działa bez zarzutów  :Smile: 

Dzię-ku-je-my (hihi, jak w przedszkolu przy obiedzie  :Smile:  )

----------

## Zwierzak

Troll powinien iść normalnie to TrollTecha  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

Hihihi! Thx.

Nikt nie zauwazyl, ze enterow nie mozna uzyskac w statusach??  :Smile: 

Fix w drodze.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ukl

Hmm działa jak najdardziej tzn.. Shift+Enter  :Smile:  A co do rostera to jeśli wpis ma tylko 1 linijkę to mi obcina kawałem ikonki  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Hmm działa jak najdardziej tzn.. Shift+Enter  A co do rostera to jeśli wpis ma tylko 1 linijkę to mi obcina kawałem ikonki 

 Ustawic sie da, ale nie widac w pokazywanych statusach  :Smile:  W oknie rostera.

A o jakich ikonkach mowisz...?

PS. Co sadzicie o takim wyswietlaniu avatarow w rosterze:

http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/forums/ichat/roster+chat.png

to z iChata, ale nie byloby wielkiem problemem zrobic cos podobnego  :Smile: 

Pzdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

nie wiem czy to bug ale zauwazlylem ze w oknie rozmowy po przewinieciu tekstu nie da sie go zatrzymac. tzn chcialbym skopiowac teks ktory byl kilka ekranow wyzej i wystarczy ze rozmowca cos napisze i znowu przenosi mnie na sam dol..... :Evil or Very Mad:   troche uciazliwe da sie cos z tym zrobic?

pozdrawiam

----------

## remik

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Co sadzicie o takim wyswietlaniu avatarow w rosterze:
> 
> http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/forums/ichat/roster+chat.png
> ...

 

Fajne.

ps. Ha! wiedziałem że gdzieś coś podobnego widziałem >> http://www.hapi.pl

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> nie wiem czy to bug ale zauwazlylem ze w oknie rozmowy po przewinieciu tekstu nie da sie go zatrzymac. tzn chcialbym skopiowac teks ktory byl kilka ekranow wyzej i wystarczy ze rozmowca cos napisze i znowu przenosi mnie na sam dol.....  troche uciazliwe da sie cos z tym zrobic?
> 
> pozdrawiam

 Hmmm... to nie bug - to wlasciwosc chatdlg.... ale przyznaje - uciazliwe... Idealnie widzialbym to tak:

- jesli widzimy ostatnia linie to scrolluje tekst normalnie

- jesli nie widac ostatniej linii to tekst jest dodawany, ale nie scrollowany do samego dolu.

Pomysle nad tym. Napewno szybko tego nie zrobie, ale to przydatna opcja. Thx za pomysl  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

Gdzie zniknęło http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/psi.tar.bz2 ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

A co to za łatki roster-nr bo coś w temacie nie jestem.

Co do awataranow na liscie to jako opcja

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> A co to za łatki roster-nr bo coś w temacie nie jestem.

 to taka moja implementacja powstala na bazie richrostera oraz show_statuses... dziala  :Smile:  i do tego sie nie krzaczy  :Smile: 

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Co do awataranow na liscie to jako opcja

 dokladnie

argasek: Milu zaoferowal sie z lepszym serwerkiem, niz moj domowy.... nie moglem odmowic  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. Co sadzicie o takim wyswietlaniu avatarow w rosterze:
> 
> http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/forums/ichat/roster+chat.png
> 
> to z iChata, ale nie byloby wielkiem problemem zrobic cos podobnego 

 

Avatary? Spoko, ale wyglad ogolnie przerazajacy  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Poe

ja tylkoczekam az uda Ci się cos wykminic do wyswietlania w statusie aktualnego kawalka z xmms'a/innego playera tak jak o tym wtedy gadalismy, nawet kod z kadu Ci podslylalem do tego

----------

## kuku

taki lekki offtopic - co to richroster i gdzie moge poczytać o nim ??

w /usr/share/doc/psi-0.9.3-r4/ niema nic na ten temat (w r3 chyba było ale zauważyłem dopiero jak mi je usówało)

----------

## _troll_

 *kuku wrote:*   

> taki lekki offtopic - co to richroster i gdzie moge poczytać o nim ??
> 
> w /usr/share/doc/psi-0.9.3-r4/ niema nic na ten temat (w r3 chyba było ale zauważyłem dopiero jak mi je usówało)

 richroster to oficjalnie nieoficjalna latka przygotowana przez Skaziego do pokazywania statusow w oknie rostera (okno kontaktow). Richroster operuje na regexpach - stad jego moc, ale i powolnosc (cos za cos  :Confused:  ).

Richroster nie posiada opcji GUI - od zawsze trzeba bylo grzebac recznie przy tym. Ponadto - regexpy nie sprzyjaja poczatkujacym uzytkownikom (szkodzic tez im nie beda  :Smile:  tyle, ze do przyjemnosci czytania regexpow potrzeba jednak troche doswiadczenia). Poza tym richroster zostal zaimplementowany poza klasa kontaktu - daje to pewne korzysci (jak chociazby w utrzymaniu kodu i znikomych problemach przy upgradzie), ale z drugiej strony na pewne rzeczy nie pozwala.

Richroster w psi-gentoo "raczej" (*) sie juz nie pojawi.

PS. nr w roster-nr pochodzi od "no regexps"  :Smile:  troche pije do richrostera, bo kod mojego pokazywania statusow pochodzi w wiekszosci wlasnie stamtad (o czym mowie glosno, nie przypisujac sobie zaslug w tym polu  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) nigdy, nie mow nigdy

----------

## chojny

Witam!

mam 2 rzeczy ktore mnie denerwuja:) nie wiem czy da sie z nimi cos zrobic...

1) cytowanie emotek w oknie rozmowy, chyba nie trzeba tlumaczyc.

2) historia.............. to jest cos czego nie moge zniesc w psi, jest totalnie beznadziejna, cytowanie komus rozmowy jest conajmniej uciazliwe, zwlaszcza gdy ta byla dluzsza. moze dalo by sie zrobic cos zeby byla taka jak np w GG windowsowym?

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> mam 2 rzeczy ktore mnie denerwuja:) nie wiem czy da sie z nimi cos zrobic...
> 
> 1) cytowanie emotek w oknie rozmowy, chyba nie trzeba tlumaczyc.

 znam bol.... i nie mam zadnego pomyslu co z tym zrobic  :Neutral:  kazdy pomysl lub trop - mile widziany!

 *chojny wrote:*   

> 2) historia.............. to jest cos czego nie moge zniesc w psi, jest totalnie beznadziejna, cytowanie komus rozmowy jest conajmniej uciazliwe, zwlaszcza gdy ta byla dluzsza. moze dalo by sie zrobic cos zeby byla taka jak np w GG windowsowym?

 za! jednak to jest dluzsze i do czasu ukonczenia sesji, nie podejme sie. ale przyznam sie, ze mysle o tym od dluzszego czasu. Primo - logi w txt wygaldaja fatalnie. Secundo - okno dialogowe straszy bezsensem... chociaz podobno niektorym sie podoba (??).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secundo - okno dialogowe straszy bezsensem... chociaz podobno niektorym sie podoba (??).
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:  co za ludzie;) a z ta sesja to sie nie dziwie sam sie mecze;)

pozdrawiam

----------

## kuku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *chojny wrote:*   2) historia.............. to jest cos czego nie moge zniesc w psi, jest totalnie beznadziejna, cytowanie komus rozmowy jest conajmniej uciazliwe, zwlaszcza gdy ta byla dluzsza. moze dalo by sie zrobic cos zeby byla taka jak np w GG windowsowym? za! jednak to jest dluzsze i do czasu ukonczenia sesji, nie podejme sie. ale przyznam sie, ze mysle o tym od dluzszego czasu. Primo - logi w txt wygaldaja fatalnie. Secundo - okno dialogowe straszy bezsensem... chociaz podobno niektorym sie podoba (??).
> 
> 

 moil zdaniem hostoria powinna być jako osobna aplikacja - raz gadamy z psi - raz nam sie zdarzy używać czegoś po ssh a jeszcze kiedy indziej testujemy se nowy program i potem historia jest rozwalona na pare katalogów

programik powinien parsować historie innych klientw (np na podstawie wtyczek, i zapisywać se do swojego xml, powinien mieć możliwość konwertowania katalogu do swojego formatu i wysylania go (niezawsze używamy przecież swojego komputera) a także logowania i kopiowania se przez scp/rdesktop czy coś tam innego z innych maszyn.

a w psi dorobić po prostu guziczek eksportuj historie do pliku/na email  :Wink: 

łatwiej wtedy byloby dla programów typu beagle przeszukiwać 

to takie moje 3gr.  :Wink: 

----------

## machekku

To jest podejście od złego końca - JEP-0136: Message Archiving jest chyba podejściem od właściwej strony.

I tak na marginesie: jeśli ktoś naprawdę chce przepisywać historię, to raczej nie może to wyglądać tak, że sobie coś napisze i wyśle gotowe do autorów psi. Bez ich uprzedniego błogosławieństwa i ogólnej dyskusji na temat tego jak to ma działać, taki patch raczej nie przejdzie.

----------

## machekku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ja tylkoczekam az uda Ci się cos wykminic do wyswietlania w statusie aktualnego kawalka z xmms'a/innego playera tak jak o tym wtedy gadalismy, nawet kod z kadu Ci podslylalem do tego

 

Zdaje się, że na tym forum nie podawałem jeszcze linka do mojeo ulubionego artyukułu na ten temat  :Wink: 

----------

## remik

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ja tylkoczekam az uda Ci się cos wykminic do wyswietlania w statusie aktualnego kawalka z xmms'a/innego playera tak jak o tym wtedy gadalismy, nawet kod z kadu Ci podslylalem do tego

 

Zainstaluj wtyczke do audioscrobblera i jak ktoś jest ciekawy to sobie sprawdzi...

----------

## Zwierzak

Niestety musze przyznać histria psi jest fatalna!

Po 1 ten dialog jest beznadzijny! A po 2 sposób zapisywania jej jest tym bardziej beznadziejny! Zamiast to zapisywać w postaci xmla, dzieki czemu można by to łatwiej przystosować to oni to zapisuja w posaci struktury

----------

## _troll_

udalo mi sie zaobserwowac buga, niestety pojawia mi sie w dziwnych momentach...

Gdy podswietli sie kliknieciem jakis kontakt w rosterze, tlo staje sie niebieskie, a listerki biale. Jednak, gdy okno rostera straci aktywnosc, dalej zglaszany jest select, ktory moze sie juz nie pojawiac (tlo jest jest normalne - biale). Wowczas dochodzi do karytkaturalnej sytuacji, gdy zarowno nazwa kontaktu, jak i tlo pod nim, sa biale. Efekt koncowy - jakby nic nie bylo w komorce....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jesli komus uda sie namieerzyc procedure, ktora spowoduje pelna odtwarzalnosc buga (na te chwile widze to okazjonalnie) - dajcie znac. Wnerwia mnie to i nie moge uznac tego za 'stable'!

PS. Pozostale zgloszone do mnie problemy/requesty z -r4:

- wyrownanie nazw grup do prawej jest nie do konca poprawne, czasem widac 'kreski' z lewej strony - zwiazane z tym w jaki sposob to zrobilem (brzydki hack  :Wink:  ). do poprawki  :Sad:  [by milu]

- mozliwosc sortowania kontaktow, wpierw wzgledem statusu - Ci ktorzy maja status, prawdopodobnie sa przy komputerze, wiec dobrze gdyby mogli byc sortowani jako pierwsi [by blazeu]

Jesli macie jeszcze jakies inne zazalenia / prosby - piszcie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## voyageur_01

Witam Forumowiczów. Postępowałem wg instrukcji na forum psi, ale w config.xml nie ma sekcji <templates /> i nie mozna nic dodać, co więcej użyłem starego konfiga który miał tę sekcję to i tak podpisy sie nie pokazują :Sad:  Używam gentoo 2005.0 Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc np. podając skąd zassać odpowiedni patch i jak go zaaplikować? Dodam jeszcze, że psi-pedrito jak i psi-psz[/quote] ze źródeł sie nie chce skompilować i wyrzuca następujący błąd:

bash-2.05b$ sh ./configure

Configuring Psi ...

Verifying Qt 3.x Multithreaded (MT) build environment ... ./configure: line 1065: ../conf.log: Permission denied

fail

There was an error compiling 'conf'.  Be sure you have a proper

Qt 3.x Multithreaded (MT) build environment set up.  This

means not just Qt, but also a C++ compiler, the 'make' command,

and any other packages necessary to compile C++ programs.

See conf.log for details.

Ja korzystam z ostatniego ebuildu psi-gentoo: psi-0.9.3-r4

----------

## remik

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> Witam Forumowiczów. 

 

Jak to dziwnie brzmi, ale do rzeczy:

Jeśli chcesz mieć opisy w liście kontaktów psi  to remerge psi z USE="extras" i na górze okienka będziesz miał ikonkę "i" i nią włączasz pokazywanie się opisów a nie sam grzebierz w configu.

----------

## _troll_

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> Witam Forumowiczów.

 Witamy.

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> Postępowałem wg instrukcji na forum psi, ale w config.xml nie ma sekcji <templates /> i nie mozna nic dodać, co więcej użyłem starego konfiga który miał tę sekcję to i tak podpisy sie nie pokazują Używam gentoo 2005.0 Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc np. podając skąd zassać odpowiedni patch i jak go zaaplikować? Dodam jeszcze, że psi-pedrito jak i psi-psz

 Ktora wersje psi probowales skompilowac?

Ponadto - psi-gentoo do wersji 0.9.3-r3 bylo oparte o richroster, ktory wlasnie znajduje sie w w psi-psz (i budowanym na nim psi-pedrito), a ktory wymaga wspomnianego wpisu w <template>.

Po pierwsze - dawno temu stworzylem domyslna wartosc dla template (w oparciu o zapis na forum psi) i latke wrzucilem do psi-gentoo (ztcw - psi-pedrito ja zaaplikowalo  :Smile:  ). Wiec zarowno psi-pedrito, jak i stare psi-gentoo daje to domyslnie.

Po drugie - psi-gentoo musi byc kompilwoane z USE="extras"

Po trzecie - jesli korzystasz z testowych latek psi-gentoo-0.9.3-r4-testX to nie zawieraja one richrostera, ale cos co napisalem w oparciu o niego (wiecej info u gory...). Teraz pokazywanie statusow jest domyslne, a defaultowy wyglad jak w richrosterze.

Po czwarte - (w koncu) powiedz dokladnie, co sie dzieje przy kompilacji psi-gentoo, ktora masz wersje qt, podaj wynik polecenia `emerge info`.

Tyle na razie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## voyageur_01

Psi-Gentoo instaluje się bez problemów jest to wersja psi-gentoo-0.9.3-r4-test2, moja wersja qt to:3.3.4-r3.Wynik polecienia emerge info: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11.10 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Kompilacja ze źródeł np. psi-pedrito wyrzuca błąd:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ sh ./configure 
> 
> Configuring Psi ... 
> ...

 

jednakże całe psi-gentoo kompiluje się i instaluje dobrze. Nie wiedziałem, że trzeba dodać USE="extras" przy instalcji:/ Jeżeli to jest wersja testowa w której richrostera nie ma to gdzie moge znaleźć ebuild psi-gentoo który ma te wszystkie bajery które ma psi-pedrito?Wcześniej używałem na Suse 9.2 psi-pedrito, ale tam była paczka w RPM a ta ze źródeł jak mowilem na gentoo nie chce sie kompilować?:/

----------

## _troll_

zainstaluj psi-gentoo w ten sposob:

```
USE="extras" emerge psi
```

i sprawdz, czy psi-gentoo bedzie tym czego potrzebujesz... jest tu kilka latek, ktorych pedrito (zapewne jeszcze) nie ma, a ktore pewnie przypadna Ci do gustu.  :Smile: 

jesli wolisz psi-pedrito sprobuj odpalic skrypt configure, bez tego sh na poczatku. po prostu ./configure

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## voyageur_01

OK.Działa wyśmienicie:) USE="extras" załatwiło  sprawe. Dziękuje panowie:)To psi-gentoo jest nawet lepsze niż psi pedrito:D

----------

## _troll_

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> OK.Działa wyśmienicie:) USE="extras" załatwiło  sprawe. Dziękuje panowie:)

 nie ma sprawy

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> To psi-gentoo jest nawet lepsze niż psi pedrito:D

 staram sie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

mam jeszcze jeden feature request:

chodzi o to, zeby w popupie informujacym o nowej wiadomosci, mozna bylo zamiast opisu kontaktu wstawic tresc przysylanej rozmowy.

pozdrawiam,

damian

----------

## remik

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> mam jeszcze jeden feature request:
> 
> chodzi o to, zeby w popupie informujacym o nowej wiadomosci, mozna bylo zamiast opisu kontaktu wstawic tresc przysylanej rozmowy.
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Też jestem za, ale z możliwością określenia limitu (ilości słów lub znaków), bo chce żeby zasłoniło mi cały ekran.

----------

## _troll_

Ok. Do sciagniecia wersja psi-0.9.3-gentoo-r4-test3 - kolejne poprawki na roster. Szczegoly:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2419794.html

Prosba o testy i zglaszanie dalszych problemow (albo ich brak!!  :Smile:  ).

Powinien byc to koniec problemow z rosterem. Teraz trzeba bedzie popracowac nad nowymi funkcjami.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sebas86

Nowy roaster jest dużo szybszy od starszego  :Smile:  fajna sprawa, tylko jest w nim kilka błędów\nie dociągnięć: dziwne zjawiska z niektórymi nazwami kontaktów - na starym roasterze miałem "<<madzia>>" teraz jest ">", w gruncie rzeczy drobnostki z tego co na razie zauważyłem. A i jeszcze ścięta ikonka kontaktu - ma to chyba związek z wielkością przestrzeni przeznaczonej na kontakt, problem rozwiązuje większa czcionka (mało wygodne) lub gdy ktoś ma opis. Ogólnie to fajnie, że ktoś wkłada tyle pracy w rozwój tego programiku  :Wink:  bez tych łat byłoby o wiele, wiele gorzej.

----------

## _troll_

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Nowy roaster jest dużo szybszy od starszego 

 thx - staram sie  :Wink: 

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> fajna sprawa, tylko jest w nim kilka błędów\nie dociągnięć: dziwne zjawiska z niektórymi nazwami kontaktów - na starym roasterze miałem "<<madzia>>" teraz jest ">", w gruncie rzeczy drobnostki z tego co na razie zauważyłem.

 hmmmm - to moze byc problem nowej / starej 'nomenklatury'.... moglbys sprobowac zmienic nazwe kontaktu na taka z dwoma '<' ?? zobacz, czy pomoze.

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> A i jeszcze ścięta ikonka kontaktu - ma to chyba związek z wielkością przestrzeni przeznaczonej na kontakt, problem rozwiązuje większa czcionka (mało wygodne) lub gdy ktoś ma opis.

 bug - thx! jest tak oczywisty, ze az boli  :Smile:  nie zobaczylem, bo uzywam wiekszej czcionki niz wielkosc ikonki.... fix w drodze.

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Ogólnie to fajnie, że ktoś wkłada tyle pracy w rozwój tego programiku  bez tych łat byłoby o wiele, wiele gorzej.

 przekonaj developerow do polowy z nich  :Wink: ))) ale tez - czesc z nich jest.... no powiedzmy 'niestabilna'. ale ostatnio sie chyba poprawia  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sebas86

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> hmmmm - to moze byc problem nowej / starej 'nomenklatury'.... moglbys sprobowac zmienic nazwe kontaktu na taka z dwoma '<' ?? zobacz, czy pomoze. 

 Nie wiem do końca co to znaczy ale pobawiłem się troszke z tym  :Smile:  wygląda na to, że moduł roastera interpretuje znaczniki html (przynajmniej działa pogrubienie i pochylenie - nie chciało mi się bawić więcej) taka opcja była od zawsze? Problem rozwiązałem inaczej - zamieniłem na &lt; oraz &gt;  :Wink: .

----------

## _troll_

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   hmmmm - to moze byc problem nowej / starej 'nomenklatury'.... moglbys sprobowac zmienic nazwe kontaktu na taka z dwoma '<' ?? zobacz, czy pomoze.  Nie wiem do końca co to znaczy ale pobawiłem się troszke z tym  wygląda na to, że moduł roastera interpretuje znaczniki html (przynajmniej działa pogrubienie i pochylenie - nie chciało mi się bawić więcej) taka opcja była od zawsze? Problem rozwiązałem inaczej - zamieniłem na &lt; oraz &gt; .

 ehhhh.... nie - to faktycznie drugi bug. nie escape'uje tych specjalnych znakow. dzis wieczor oba bledy poprawie.

Thx jeszcze raz za zgloszenia!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sebas86

Ja wiem czy tam błąd zaraz  :Wink: . Mi się nawet podoba tym bardziej, że działa jeszcze znacznik img (chciał ktoś avator w roasterze to teraz ma szanse  :Very Happy:  ), nie działają tylko odnośniki, tzn. są ładnie podkreślone, kolor, itd. tylko kliknąć ich nie można.

--edit--

Tutaj ładny zrzut

----------

## _troll_

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Ja wiem czy tam błąd zaraz . Mi się nawet podoba tym bardziej, że działa jeszcze znacznik img (chciał ktoś avator w roasterze to teraz ma szanse  ), nie działają tylko odnośniki, tzn. są ładnie podkreślone, kolor, itd. tylko kliknąć ich nie można.

 co do obrazkow w nazwach kontaktow mozna pomyslec. ktos widzi zapotrzebowanie na taka opcje??

avatary to osobna historia i sie do niej przymierzam  :Wink: 

co do klikniec w odnosniki - to ztcw klasa, ktora generuje obecny wyglad w oknie kontaktow (rosterze) nie daje takich opcji..... ale nie daje takze kilku innych mozliwosci i zastanawiam sie nad ew. zmiana na cos potezniejszego. tylko nie wiem, jaki to bedzie miec wplyw na predkosc / zasobozernosc.... tutaj musze potestowac w wolnej chwili.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Do sciagniecia psi-0.9.3-gentoo-r4-test4 - poprawki bledow podanych wyzej przez sebas86. Szczegoly:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2419794.html

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Do sciagniecia psi-0.9.3-gentoo-r4-test5 - latka od myak'a ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352687.html ) oraz poprawka na pliki historii.

Skoro nie widze zadnych zazalen od jakiegos czasu - r4 moze byc wydane, a czas zaczac myslec o zgloszonych ficzerach.

Szczegoly jak zawsze : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2419794.html

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

-r4-test5 weszlo do portage jako oficjalne -r4 - sync powinien nastapic w cagu pol godziny.

Ci ktorzy maja wersje ponizej test5 - zapraszam do aktualizacji i zglaszania bledow (oby jednak ich nie bylo  :Wink:  ).

Ci ktorzy juz maja test5 - aktualizacja nie ma sensu. Ebuild jest tylko oficjalnym releasem.

Dzieki wszystkim za zglaszanie bledow i poprawek!

Teraz pora na nowe ficzery  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

no, to zaraz zabieram sie za syncowanie i megrowanie  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Ja z tym zaczekam troszke, bo coś robią na chrome, a i kompilacja trwa troszke u mnie i dzisiaj się nie wyrobie  :Very Happy: .

----------

## YANOUSHek

No ja już mam nową wersję z portage i muszę powiedzieć, że zauważyłem jedną zmianę, która mi się nie podoba:

W poprzedniej wersji, gdy jedna osoba w rozmowie wysłała kilka wiadomości z rzędu wyglądało to jakby była tylko jedna. Przykład:

 *Quote:*   

> (20:20:07) XXX mówi:
> 
> "...wyznacza sie je izoklinami..."  (* pierwsza wiadomość *)
> 
> tyle powinienes wiedziec  (* druga wiadomość *)

 

natomiast teraz wygląda to tak:

 *Quote:*   

> (20:20:07) XXX mówi:
> 
> "...wyznacza sie je izoklinami..." /* pierwsza wiadomość */
> 
> (20:20:12) XXX mówi:
> ...

 

Mi osobiście podobało się to wcześniejsze.

----------

## _troll_

zgadza sie - latka chwilowo wyleciala. brakowalo mi opcji wyboru, czy ma byc tak jak chcesz (zlepianie rozmow), czy tez tak jak w oryginalnym psi.

jest to jedna z rzeczy do -r5-test1 - zapewne niedlugo.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rasheed

Wczoraj zmergowałem Psi 0.9.3-gentoo-r4 i chyba znalazłem buga. Otóż nie działa zmiana czcionki dla opisów na rosterze. Kiedyś można ją było jako-tako zmieniać w config.xml a teraz to już zupełna kicha. Sam pomysł mi się bardzo podoba ale wykonanie już nie koniecznie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, rasheed.

----------

## _troll_

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Wczoraj zmergowałem Psi 0.9.3-gentoo-r4 i chyba znalazłem buga. Otóż nie działa zmiana czcionki dla opisów na rosterze. Kiedyś można ją było jako-tako zmieniać w config.xml a teraz to już zupełna kicha. Sam pomysł mi się bardzo podoba ale wykonanie już nie koniecznie 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, rasheed.

 yeap - na razie jest niedzialajaca opcja  :Smile: 

mam juz pomysl na zrobienie tego - trwalo to dlugo jak diabli, ale w koncu powinno zadzialac. sorry za wprowadzenie w blad!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> [...] Otóż nie działa zmiana czcionki dla opisów na rosterze. [...]

 

No nie mogę się zgodzić, u mnie istnieje taka możliwość w Opcje -> Wygląd -> Czcionki (opis statusu) zmieniłem sobie na aquafont i działa.

----------

## _troll_

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *rasheed wrote:*   [...] Otóż nie działa zmiana czcionki dla opisów na rosterze. [...] 
> 
> No nie mogę się zgodzić, u mnie istnieje taka możliwość w Opcje -> Wygląd -> Czcionki (opis statusu) zmieniłem sobie na aquafont i działa.

 nie dziala zmiana rozmiaru o ktorej pisal rasheed. dziala zmiana rodziny czcionek  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

Acha! Rzeczywiście nie działa. Przez przypadek dobrałem sobie taki sam rozmiar czcionki, jaki jest wyświetlany. Weird.

----------

## Miszczu

Skad mozna pobrac ebuilda ? adres z pierwszego postu nie dziala  :Sad: 

----------

## remik

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> Skad mozna pobrac ebuilda ? adres z pierwszego postu nie dziala 

 

Z portage oficjalnego:

 *Quote:*   

> $ USE="extras" emerge psi

 

----------

## _troll_

swoja droga - adres powinien dzialac.... mozesz podac jak skad prbouejsz sciagnac?? (nawet przekleic)

i jak remik juz napisal - z portage. emerge sync moze pomoc, jesli nie robiles przez jakis czas.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

Napisalem ze chodzi o adres z twojego pierwszego postu, jest tam tylko jeden takowy, a psi dziala, dziekuje

----------

## RedHand

Hmmm...A mnie się ciągle emerguje zwykłe psi

Update:

Chyba się pospieszyłem. Teraz emerguje się psi-gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## RedHand

A jednak składam zażalenie  :Smile:  Ściągnął extrasy ale dodatkowych opcji nie widzę (Usuwałem katalog ~/.psi)

----------

## _troll_

troche mnie nie bylo  :Smile: ))) czas wrocic  :Sad:  *RedHand wrote:*   

> A jednak składam zażalenie  Ściągnął extrasy ale dodatkowych opcji nie widzę (Usuwałem katalog ~/.psi)

 tzn.? ktorych dokladnie opcji brak?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## RedHand

Np. tych nad kolorami w konfiguracja/wygląd

----------

## _troll_

 *RedHand wrote:*   

> Np. tych nad kolorami w konfiguracja/wygląd

 sprawdz zakladke 'roster' (nie znajdziesz jej nigdzie indziej poza psi-{gen,win,mac}too)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## RedHand

Roster jest. Czy coś oprócz tego dodatkowo ma być?

----------

## _troll_

 *RedHand wrote:*   

> Roster jest. Czy coś oprócz tego dodatkowo ma być?

 a czego Ci brak?  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## blazeu

Trollu kochany... Zrodelek!!! Zrodeeeeleeek!!! Bo zostalem zmuszony do uzywania Ubuntu przez wakacje, wiec prooosze, blagam wrecz o zrodelka :> A jezeli gdzies juz sa to kajam sie i odchodze bijac glowa poklony  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Trollu kochany... Zrodelek!!! Zrodeeeeleeek!!! Bo zostalem zmuszony do uzywania Ubuntu przez wakacje, wiec prooosze, blagam wrecz o zrodelka :> A jezeli gdzies juz sa to kajam sie i odchodze bijac glowa poklony 

 zrodelka i pl langpack - jesli jest zapotrzebowanie na dodatkowe langpacki, moge wszystkie umiescic.

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.9.3-gentoo-r4-src.tar.bz2

PS. Powoli r5-test1 powstaje. Niedlugo umieszcze na sieci (w przyplywie wolnych chwil moze nawet dzis).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## molot

Temat się skończył?

Bajery mi się podobają, szkoda że ebuilda już nie można ściągnąć :/

----------

## rasheed

Ebuild jest w oficjalnym drzewie portage (aby dodane zostały łaty w USE daj "extras")

Pozdrawiam, rasheed.

----------

## _troll_

 *molot wrote:*   

> Temat się skończył?
> 
> Bajery mi się podobają, szkoda że ebuilda już nie można ściągnąć :/

 ten temat kiedys _mozliwe_ ze sie skonczy. ot - przestane miec czas / chec na zabawe z psi-gentoo  :Smile:  ale to nie nastapi predko  :Twisted Evil: 

anyway - niektorym mowilem na jabberku, niektorzy moze sami juz zauwazyli -> od wczoraj jest dostepne 0.10-test1 (po naszemu rc1)!! nowy ebuild nie wyjdzie predko: te mase patchy ktos musi sportowac :]]]]

dodatkowo nakladaja sie problemy z czasem: moja nowa praca oraz delikatna kampania wrzesniowa :]

uchylmy jednak rabka tajemnicy:

- psi-0.10-rc1-gentoo wyjdzie niedlugo! (tj. jak tylko skoncze portowac latki  :Smile:  )

- w 0.10 mamy juz zakladki (jak kto woli taby)

- czesc latek nie musi byc portowana, bo robilem im backport z cvs

- dla 0.10 jest latka z dzialajacym MUCiem (multi-user-chat lub po naszemu konferencje); jak mozna sie domylac - oczywiscie do psi-gentoo wejdzie!

- roster-nr bedzie kontynuowany i rozbudowywany o nowe fragmenty

doba niestety nie ma 48h (nad czym ubolewam), ale trzymam reke na pulsie  :Smile: ))))

:: EDIT ::

roster-nr-0.8 is alive! dodalem opcje ustawiania dowolnej czcionki dla statusow (typ + wielkosc). dziala wybornie  :Smile:  oprocz tego wyglada, ze w koncu namierzyl ten dziwny blad, ktory objawial sie tym bialym kolorem tekstu i tla w nazwach kontakow (b. rzadko spotykany i upierdliwy, bo prawie nie do namierzenia -> multithreaded  :Wink:  ).

wszystko juz oczywiscie na 0.10-test1. kolejne latki w drodze.

PS. zeby nie bylo -> 0.10 JEST BUGGY!!!!! np. przez pomylke usunieto opcje zapamietujaca haslo do kluczy gpg  :Twisted Evil:  ale takie sa prawdziwe rc  :Smile: 

:: koniec ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> przez pomylke usunieto opcje zapamietujaca haslo do kluczy gpg  ale takie sa prawdziwe rc 

 slow kilka tytulem wyjasnienia.... rozpoznany zostal 'bug' z gnupg - zapisane klucze, bylo latwo podejrzec..... na razie nikt nie bedzie tego latal - czeka na wersje 0.12 (0.11 to jedynie szybki port na qt4 wraz z qca-2, ktore takze jest na qt4). no nic.... pomysle nad jakims reverse'em bo w domu mi to nie przeszkadza  :Wink: 

anyway.... stalo sie. bugy psi-0.10-test1 (po naszemu rc1), dostalo patchset gentoo-test1 (takze bugy  :Smile:  ).

Prosze zglaszac wszystkie problemy. Nim wypuszcze oficjalny release chcialbym polatac co sie da.

Ebuild:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc1-test1.tar.bz2

Znane problemy:

- avatary nie dzialaja  :Neutral:  (to moj fix numer jeden na teraz)

- w tooltipie pojawia sie okienko avatara z czarnym wypelnieniem

- wlaczenie wyrowania do prawej nie korzysta z biezacego stylu rostera

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Poprawilem kod avatarow, ktory poprzednio zepsulem jedna latka  :Wink:  anyway - avatary sa teraz wlaczane przy kompilacji z USE="extras"

W miedzyczasie nastapil takze version-bump do rc2 (zaledwie kilka godzin temu). Wiec ebuild mozna uznac za 'swiezy'  :Wink: 

Ebuild:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc2-test1.tar.bz2

Znane problemy:

- wlaczenie wyrownania do prawej nie korzysta z biezacego stylu rostera

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich ponownie!

Co sie dzialo ostatnio:

0.10-rc2-test1 weszlo do portage w niezmienionej postaci -> na te chwile jest hardmasked, by Ci co nie wiedza co to jest nie dotykali.

Dzisiejsze wydanie sponsoruje w nelchael  :Wink: 

obecnie oddaje na forum publiczne nowa wersje 0.10-rc2-r1-test1 . a co w niej nowego:

- dlugo oczekiwana przez niektorych mozliwosc ustawiania w statusie nazwy piosenki lecacej w xmms (tego jeszcze nie bylo) [by nelchael]

- mozliwosc wyslania wyniku polecenia do okna rozmowy; wystarczy wpisac w linijce tekstu

```
/exec program
```

a wynik polecenia program zostanie przeslany do okienka rozmowy [by nelachel]

- poprawione ustawianie statusu przy zmianie (zamiast statusu pojawiala sie nazwa kontaktu) [by nelchael]

- fix trayikonki z ubuntu

- fix przesylania plikow (z upstreamu)

a nastepne bajery juz czekaja  :Smile: 

link do ebuildu : http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc2-r1-test1.tar.bz2

Zglaszajcie bledy / zyczenia.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Zglaszajcie bledy / zyczenia.

 

Masz u mnie bro jak sie spotkamy za patch-pack  :Smile: 

----------

## chojny

czy tylko ja dostaje takie cos?

```
!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi/psi-0.10_rc2-r1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

```

czy to jest ogolny problem?

pozdrawiam

PS

nie wiem czy w psi-0.10_rc2-r1 juz jest "blokada przewijania okna rozmowy" ale to jest cos co naprawde by sie przydalo

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> czy tylko ja dostaje takie cos?
> 
> ```
> !!! Digest verification Failed:
> 
> ...

 nie.... przed chwila sam skorzystalem w pracy - bez bledu poszlo. czy usunales stary katalog z OVERLAYa, nim rozpakowales archiwum?

 *chojny wrote:*   

> PS
> 
> nie wiem czy w psi-0.10_rc2-r1 juz jest "blokada przewijania okna rozmowy" ale to jest cos co naprawde by sie przydalo

 zgadzam sie w calej rozciaglosci  :Smile:  jednak - na razie, bym to zostawil. kod zakladek jeszcze nie jest ukonczony i sporo rzeczy tam sie ma jeszcze zmienic. dlatego grzebanie w chatdlg moze skutkowac, ze co chwila trzeba bedzie latke przepisac, a nie jedynie sportowac  :Neutral:  ale - mam to w pamieci!  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> nie.... przed chwila sam skorzystalem w pracy - bez bledu poszlo. czy usunales stary katalog z OVERLAYa, nim rozpakowales archiwum?
> 
> 

 

OVERLAYa mialem czystego - nowy system, wiec to nie to

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   nie.... przed chwila sam skorzystalem w pracy - bez bledu poszlo. czy usunales stary katalog z OVERLAYa, nim rozpakowales archiwum? 
> 
> OVERLAYa mialem czystego - nowy system, wiec to nie to

 digest zrobilem tuz przed starowaniem paczki..... czy ktos jeszcze mial problemy? moze to zle sciagnieta paczka?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

ja natrafilem na cos takiego: po odpaleniu tab-ow w oknie rozmowy, memobox do wprowadzania ma wysokosc jednego wiersza...gdy pisze i jeden wiersz nie starcza, by pomiescic text, powieksza sie, wraz z calym oknem...jest to nieco denerwujace... teraz pytanie: czy takie dzialanie jest zamierzone, czy tez nie ?  :Smile: 

druga sprawa, to pytanie o to, czy sa jakies hotkeye do zmiany zakladki w obrebie okna rozmowy ? ciagle klikanie mycha jest nieco denerwujace  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> ja natrafilem na cos takiego: po odpaleniu tab-ow w oknie rozmowy, memobox do wprowadzania ma wysokosc jednego wiersza...gdy pisze i jeden wiersz nie starcza, by pomiescic text, powieksza sie, wraz z calym oknem...jest to nieco denerwujace... teraz pytanie: czy takie dzialanie jest zamierzone, czy tez nie ? 

 sinlelineedit to ficzer :] podobno wylaczalny - na razie nie mialem czasu sie pobawic  :Smile: 

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> druga sprawa, to pytanie o to, czy sa jakies hotkeye do zmiany zakladki w obrebie okna rozmowy ? ciagle klikanie mycha jest nieco denerwujace 

  :Sad:  tzn. da sie, ale jest badziewnie:

- nacisnij tabulator

- lewo lub prawo

przeniesie Cie to o jedna zakladke z lewo lub prawo (odpowiednio do przycisku). z hotkyes sa problemy natury wielosystemowej. cos tam mecza....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

zawsze jakis workaround... dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

## ursereg

Taki mały błąd w psi-0.10_rc2, troche trudny do powtórzenia.

W pewnych warunkach, wygląda na to że po zmianie opisu w rosterze w miejscu gdzie powinien być opis pojawia się powtórzona nazwa kontaktu, tzn

zamias:

Kontakt

Opis

jest:

Kontakt

Kontakt

Po kliknięciu w kontakt wraca do normy.

----------

## _troll_

 *ursereg wrote:*   

> Taki mały błąd w psi-0.10_rc2, troche trudny do powtórzenia.
> 
> W pewnych warunkach, wygląda na to że po zmianie opisu w rosterze w miejscu gdzie powinien być opis pojawia się powtórzona nazwa kontaktu, tzn
> 
> zamias:
> ...

 zgadza sie  :Smile:  poprawione w -r1-test1  :Smile:  Chlapnalem sie w przypisywaniu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

Tak sobie zainstalowałem twoje PSI po dłuższym czasie i musze przyznać że dalej dobrą robotę odwalasz, oby tak dalej  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Tak sobie zainstalowałem twoje PSI po dłuższym czasie i musze przyznać że dalej dobrą robotę odwalasz, oby tak dalej 

 thx  :Smile: ))))) takie komentarze lechca moje ego. wielkie dzieki. jak rowniez wszystkim tym, ktorzy pomagaja latkami (  :Wink:  ) oraz zglaszajacym bugi. nie mam obecnie czasu poprawic wszystkiego - wiekszosc rzeczy odlozylem na 'po kampanii'... ale to juz za chwile  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

ok problem sie rozwiazal (moglo chodzic o to ze w ebuildzie wywalilem ~ przed x86?)

ale mam kolejnego buga - zauwazylem go juz dosc dawno (nie pamietam w jakiej wersji) chodzi o to ze czasami jak pisze, pojawia sie moja wypowiedz a okno reaguje tak jakbym dostal wiadomosc od rozmowcy, tzn. pojawia sie gwiazdka i liczba nowych wiadomosci. nie wiem dokladnie kiedy to sie dzieje, postaram sie dokladniej temu przyjzec

pozdrwiam

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> ok problem sie rozwiazal (moglo chodzic o to ze w ebuildzie wywalilem ~ przed x86?)

 usunales jeden bajt z pliku (!), a emerge informowal Cie ze wielkosc pliku jest nieprawidlowa.... to przeciez logiczne?  :Wink: )

 *chojny wrote:*   

> ale mam kolejnego buga - zauwazylem go juz dosc dawno (nie pamietam w jakiej wersji) chodzi o to ze czasami jak pisze, pojawia sie moja wypowiedz a okno reaguje tak jakbym dostal wiadomosc od rozmowcy, tzn. pojawia sie gwiazdka i liczba nowych wiadomosci. nie wiem dokladnie kiedy to sie dzieje, postaram sie dokladniej temu przyjzec

 ? jesli dobrze rozumiem (zakladam, ze tak  :Wink:  ) to nie spotkalem sie z czyms takim -> jesli znajdziesz procedure, by mozna bylo buga reprodukowac, bylbym wdzieczny. To raczej dla upstreamu bedzie info, ale zobaczymy - moze im pomozemy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *chojny wrote:*   ok problem sie rozwiazal (moglo chodzic o to ze w ebuildzie wywalilem ~ przed x86?) usunales jeden bajt z pliku (!), a emerge informowal Cie ze wielkosc pliku jest nieprawidlowa.... to przeciez logiczne? )
> 
> 

 

wiem ze logiczne tylko nie wiem czemu wydawalo mi sie ze chodzi o zrodelka a nie o ebuild;)

no coz glupota nie boli;)

----------

## chojny

ok znalazlem kolejny problem. przy 2 lub wiecej oknach rozmowy i przy wlaczonym gropowaniu okien na pasku nie widac ze przychodzi nowa wiadomosc jesli mam okienka z rozmowa zminimalizowane. troche to denerwujace musze powiedziec

pozdrawiam

----------

## chojny

kolejna rzecz - opcja przewijania listy do "miejsca zdarzenia" nie dziala

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> ok znalazlem kolejny problem. przy 2 lub wiecej oknach rozmowy i przy wlaczonym gropowaniu okien na pasku nie widac ze przychodzi nowa wiadomosc jesli mam okienka z rozmowa zminimalizowane. troche to denerwujace musze powiedziec

 grupowaniu okien? chodzi o wlasciwosc psi, czy paska zadan (kicker lub inny?)?

OT : anyway - pobawie sie tym, chociaz sam przerzucilem sie juz na widok zakladkowy - ile mniej okienek!!  :Smile:  szczerze polecam!

 *chojny wrote:*   

> kolejna rzecz - opcja przewijania listy do "miejsca zdarzenia" nie dziala

 u mnie dziala.... bez zastrzezen. ktos jeszcze?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> grupowaniu okien? chodzi o wlasciwosc psi, czy paska zadan (kicker lub inny?)?
> 
> 

 

wlasciwosc paska zadan

zaraz sprawdze te zakladki:)

EDIT:

juz sprawidzilem i chyba przy nich zostane  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> zaraz sprawdze te zakladki:)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> juz sprawidzilem i chyba przy nich zostane 

 szczerze polecam wlaczyc takze opcje 'persistent' dla okna z zakladkami - wowczas rozmowy sa na kazdym pulpicie, wsyzstkie w jednym oknie - koniec z 'sorry, mialem Cie na drugiej konsoli', etc.  :Smile: )) jesli idzie o mnie - szybko sie uzaleznilem od zakladek

PS. Mialem racje - chodzi o kickera?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> druga sprawa, to pytanie o to, czy sa jakies hotkeye do zmiany zakladki w obrebie okna rozmowy ? ciagle klikanie mycha jest nieco denerwujace :)

 

No ja odkryłem taki skrót:

- CTRL + PageUp (zakładka w lewo)

- CTRL + PageDown (zakładka w prawo)

Przewaga nad Tab + (lewo/prawo) jest taka, że jeśli jesteś na ostatniej zakładce i dasz CTRL+PageDown przeniesie cię do pierwszej. No i oczywiście nie tracisz focusa z edita :]

Ja natomiast mam pytanie co do możliwości wklejenia wyniku polecenia do okienka rozmowy. Wpisuję:

```
/exec echo "ALA"
```

i do okienka rozmowy trafia:

```
/exec echo "ALA"
```

Czy ja coś robię nie tak?

----------

## chojny

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Mialem racje - chodzi o kickera?
> 
> 

 

tak, miales racje. ale z zakladkami tez mi cos nie gra czasami (chyba gdy okno bylo nieaktywne) gdy chce cos napisac nie mam kursora. przelaczanie sie miedzy zakladkami nic nie daje, musze zminimalizowac i przywrocic okno wtedy jest ok.

pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Ja natomiast mam pytanie co do możliwości wklejenia wyniku polecenia do okienka rozmowy. Wpisuję:
> 
> ```
> /exec echo "ALA"
> ```
> ...

 

Sprawdzilem to przed chwilka z Trollem i dziala ok. Wpisz samo: "/exec " - bez cudzyslowow i ze spacja po /exec (wazne  :Exclamation:  ) - powinno sie pojawic ze brakuje argumentu. Wpisanie samego "/exec" (bez spacji) wysle /exec do rozmowcy. Jesli nie dziala, to pokaz 

```
emerge -pv psi
```

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ok! Wpisałem "/exec " - bez cudzysłowów, ze spacją dostałem coś takiego: http://www.icpnet.pl/~najabada/E_2005_09_12.png.

Jeśli chodzi o wynik emerge -pv psi to:

```
$ emerge -pv psi

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/psi-0.10_rc2  +crypt +extras -kde +ssl 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Chyba wszystko się zgadza, a nie działa...

----------

## _troll_

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *damjanek wrote:*   druga sprawa, to pytanie o to, czy sa jakies hotkeye do zmiany zakladki w obrebie okna rozmowy ? ciagle klikanie mycha jest nieco denerwujace  
> 
> No ja odkryłem taki skrót:
> 
> - CTRL + PageUp (zakładka w lewo)
> ...

 a mialem w kodzie grzebac, by cos z takiego znalezc (i ew. pisac cos, zeby to otrzymac....) dzieki!  :Wink: 

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Ja natomiast mam pytanie co do możliwości wklejenia wyniku polecenia do okienka rozmowy. Wpisuję:
> 
> ```
> /exec echo "ALA"
> ```
> ...

 ekhm.... jak nelchael napisal - przetestowalismy w obie strony i dziala...... a sprobuj jeszcze czegos w stylu

```
/exec ls
```

zeby to srpawdzic....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> kolejna rzecz - opcja przewijania listy do "miejsca zdarzenia" nie dziala
> 
> pozdrawiam

 przetestowane - dziala....  :Neutral:  to jakas plaga dziwnych bugow??  :Wink: 

ok - klawisz do wlaczenia / wylaczenia tej funkcjonalnosci jest teraz w zakladce 'roster' w opcjach. sprawdz czy na pewno jest wlaczone.

PS. do konca tygodnia po egzaminach nie bedzie sladu - zacznie sie latanie psi :] wiec zaczna sie ukazywac wzmozone wersje testowe!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> a mialem w kodzie grzebac, by cos z takiego znalezc (i ew. pisac cos, zeby to otrzymac....) dzieki! ;)

 

Nie ma za co! Prawdę mówiąc odkryłem to przypadkiem, gdyż mam na dodatkowych guzikach na myszce (MX1000 YeAH!) zdefiniowane przechodzenie w lewo i wprawo oraz zamykanie zakładek w firefoxie i przez przypadek nacisnąłem jeden z guzików w oknie rozmowy.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ekhm.... jak nelchael napisal - przetestowalismy w obie strony i dziala...... a sprobuj jeszcze czegos w stylu
> 
> ```
> /exec ls
> ```
> ...

 

No i ciągle nic! Chyba mam jakąś trafioną wersję... Z tego co widzę na forum, to chyba tylko u mnie to nie działa... Ktoś jeszcze ma takie przypadki?

EDIT: Acha! No i oczywiście, tak jak w firefoxie, CTRL+W zamyka aktualną zakładkę, ale moim zdaniem lepiej to robić za pomocą ESCAPE :P

----------

## chojny

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> No i ciągle nic! Chyba mam jakąś trafioną wersję... Z tego co widzę na forum, to chyba tylko u mnie to nie działa... Ktoś jeszcze ma takie przypadki?
> 
> EDIT: Acha! No i oczywiście, tak jak w firefoxie, CTRL+W zamyka aktualną zakładkę, ale moim zdaniem lepiej to robić za pomocą ESCAPE 

 

o dziwo u mnie jest ok;)

dzieki za info o zakladkach ale wg mnie zamykanie calego okienka powinno zostac na ESCAPE, takie przyzwyczajenie;)

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   ekhm.... jak nelchael napisal - przetestowalismy w obie strony i dziala...... a sprobuj jeszcze czegos w stylu
> 
> ```
> /exec ls
> ```
> ...

 jedyne co przychodzi mi na mysl - niewlasciwy ebuild  :Neutral:  moze masz starsza wersje? (poprzedni testowy)

sciagnij i skompiluj ponownie... to jedyne co mi do glowy przychodzi na teraz

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> sciagnij i skompiluj ponownie... to jedyne co mi do glowy przychodzi na teraz

 

Dobra! Zrobiłem emerge sync przekompilowałem psi i ciągle nic...

----------

## _troll_

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   sciagnij i skompiluj ponownie... to jedyne co mi do glowy przychodzi na teraz 
> 
> Dobra! Zrobiłem emerge sync przekompilowałem psi i ciągle nic...

 exec i xmms sa w testowym ebuildzie  :Smile:  znajdziesz na forum. dodam, ze czeka jeszcze 4-5 zanim -r1 ujrzy swiatlo dzienne - po prostu jest co poprawiac  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

No i wszystko stało się jasne :). Tak właśnie zacząłem się zastanawiać, czy to już jest w portage... Mnie się nie spieszy :)

----------

## argasek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *chojny wrote:*   ale mam kolejnego buga - zauwazylem go juz dosc dawno (nie pamietam w jakiej wersji) chodzi o to ze czasami jak pisze, pojawia sie moja wypowiedz a okno reaguje tak jakbym dostal wiadomosc od rozmowcy, tzn. pojawia sie gwiazdka i liczba nowych wiadomosci. nie wiem dokladnie kiedy to sie dzieje, postaram sie dokladniej temu przyjzec ? jesli dobrze rozumiem (zakladam, ze tak  ) to nie spotkalem sie z czyms takim -> jesli znajdziesz procedure, by mozna bylo buga reprodukowac, bylbym wdzieczny. To raczej dla upstreamu bedzie info, ale zobaczymy - moze im pomozemy 
> 
> 

 

Też to mam, ale za cholerę nie wiem jak zreprodukować. :/

----------

## voyageur_01

Mam problem z zainstaloaniem najnowszych emotikonek z GG 7.0 z jabberpl.org (http://www.jabberpl.org/Klienty/Dodatki/Ikonki?v=nzm#TOC_4). Umieściłem plik 

```
gadu_gadu_7.0-1.0.jisp 
```

w 

```
/usr/share/psi/emoticons/
```

 i niestety w ustawieniach psi ich nie widać. Próbowałem również w 

```
~/.psi/iconsets/emoticons
```

ale to też nic nie daje. Próbowałem również z rozpakowanymi gadu_gadu_7.0-1.0.jisp do katalogu i emotikonek nie moge wybrać:/

----------

## _troll_

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> Mam problem z zainstaloaniem najnowszych emotikonek z GG 7.0 z jabberpl.org (http://www.jabberpl.org/Klienty/Dodatki/Ikonki?v=nzm#TOC_4). Umieściłem plik 
> 
> ```
> gadu_gadu_7.0-1.0.jisp 
> ```
> ...

 katalog jest prawidlowy - jisp nie. uruchom psi w konsoli, zobaczysz info o bledzie (couldn't load iamge...)

ktos chetny do poprawy jispa? na mnie poczeka do piatku, chyba ze ktos wczesniej poprawi.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## voyageur_01

Żebym ja wiedział jak go przerobić to z miejsca bym sie za to wziął :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> Żebym ja wiedział jak go przerobić to z miejsca bym sie za to wziął

 plik jisp to archiwum typu zip; w srodku znajduja sie pliki z obrazkami (a jakzeby inaczej  :Wink:  ) oraz najwazniejszy - icondef.xml --- w nim znajduja sie defiunicje jakie obrazki sa wyswietlane w miejsce jakeigo tekstu. nalezy spojrzec ktorego pliku brakuje (a taki dostaje komunikat po dodaniu tego jispa) i albo dorobic, albo usunac z icondefa.

robota powinna byc chwilowa. po prostu nie bardzo moge sie za to wziasc.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

@_troll_, mam prośbę, czy mógłbyś umieścić w 1 poście tego wątku link do tego wątku? Jeśli to oczywiście nie problem, ale notorycznie gubię i szukam długo linku do ebuildów...  :Smile: 

Edit: właśnie dałem emerge i...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Checking for the XScreenSaver extension ... yes
> ...

 

Dziwne... Zaraz spróbuję wybadać.

Edit2: z jakiegoś dziwnego powodu w /etc/env.d/99kde miałem KDEDIRS zamiast KDEDIR  :Razz: 

Edit3: noo, ale takiego kwiatka to już dawno nie miałem  :Wink: 

```

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -g -D_REENTRANT  -DHAVE_DNOTIFY -DHAVE_GETHOSTBYNAME_R -DHAVE_CONFIG -DXMPP_TEST -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc2-r1/work/psi-0.10-test2/src -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I../cutestuff/util -I../cutestuff/network -Itools/trayicon -Itools/idle -Itools/systemwatch -Itools/mac_dock -Itools/zip -Itools/dirwatch -Itools/openpgp -Itools/globalaccel -Itools/advwidget -Itools/multilineinput -Itools/templates -I../iris/libidn -I../iris/include -I../iris/xmpp-core -I../iris/xmpp-im -I../iris/jabber -I../libpsi/iconset -I../libpsi/libTeXFormula -I../libpsi/psiwidgets -I../libpsi/psipng -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.ui/ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc2-r1/work/psi-0.10-test2/src -Ioptions -I.moc/ -o .obj/client.o ../iris/xmpp-im/client.cpp

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include/g++-v3/map:66,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qmap.h:51,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qmime.h:43,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:45,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:45,

                 from ../iris/include/xmpp.h:24,

                 from ../iris/include/im.h:25,

                 from ../iris/xmpp-im/client.cpp:21:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include/g++-v3/bits/stl_tree.h:221: internal compiler error: Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -g -D_REENTRANT  -DHAVE_DNOTIFY -DHAVE_GETHOSTBYNAME_R -DHAVE_CONFIG -DXMPP_TEST -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc2-r1/work/psi-0.10-test2/src -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I../cutestuff/util -I../cutestuff/network -Itools/trayicon -Itools/idle -Itools/systemwatch -Itools/mac_dock -Itools/zip -Itools/dirwatch -Itools/openpgp -Itools/globalaccel -Itools/advwidget -Itools/multilineinput -Itools/templates -I../iris/libidn -I../iris/include -I../iris/xmpp-core -I../iris/xmpp-im -I../iris/jabber -I../libpsi/iconset -I../libpsi/libTeXFormula -I../libpsi/psiwidgets -I../libpsi/psipng -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.ui/ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc2-r1/work/psi-0.10-test2/src -Ioptions -I.moc/ -o .obj/xmpp_tasks.o ../iris/xmpp-im/xmpp_tasks.cpp

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[1]: *** [.obj/client.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc2-r1/work/psi-0.10-test2/src'

make: *** [sub-src] Błąd 2

```

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Edit: właśnie dałem emerge i...
> 
> [code]
> 
> (...)
> ...

 nie tytlko Ty - stary blad  :Wink: 

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Edit3: noo, ale takiego kwiatka to już dawno nie miałem 
> 
> [code]<ciach>
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include/g++-v3/bits/stl_tree.h:221: internal compiler error: Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
> ...

 internal compiler error nie nic wspolnego z jakimkolwiek programem, poza .... gcc. to jest blad, ktory nie powinien byl miec miejsca. w skrocie : Twoj system wlasnie stweirdzil, ze jest unstable  :Wink:  proponuje zregenerowac jakies podstawowe biblioteki.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *argasek wrote:*   Edit3: noo, ale takiego kwiatka to już dawno nie miałem 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Właśnie wiem, tylko że to coś wydarzyło się pierwszy raz w mojej historii Gentoo, dlatego napisałem że takiego kwiatka dawno nie miałem. Są tylko dwie możliwości, albo mi się już sprzęt zaczyna powoli sypać, albo jest to spowodowane (tylko jak to możliwe?) wymianą jądra na 2.6.13. Podczas drugiej kompilacji poszło oczywiście OK. Zobaczę co będzie się działo potem... Ewentualnie zapuszczę memtest, ale podejrzewam że gdyby to był RAM, to już by się cuda działy.

----------

## _troll_

witam!

po dlugim czasie nastepne wydanie psi-gentoo!!

wsrod zmian dodana ibsluga konferencji (muc support), poprawione popupy (niekiedy pojawialy sie w nich czarne ikonki...), roster-nr wersja 0.9.2 z poczatkowa obsluga URL'i pochadzacych ze statusow wiadomosci (w qt totalnie zwalona jest obsluga polozenia widgetow i zaleznosci od myszy... nie wiem kto to u nich pisal  :Neutral:  ).

ujednolicona jest obsluga wczytywania poprzednich wiadomosci oraz poprzednich statusow - od teraz do obu odwolujemy sie poprzez ctrl+{up/down}

jest to wydanie testowe, ale sprawdzane od dwoch tygodni... sporo latek musialo byc sportowanych, inne wylecialy ze wzgledu na problemy z bezpieczenstwem.

zapraszam do testowania  :Smile: 

link do pliku ebuild : http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test1.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

jak zwykle mam problemy:

```
!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: files/0.10_rc2/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch
```

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

wywal w calosci stary katalog z overlaya (lub zbackupuj gdzies) i wgraj jedynie to co jest w archiwum  :Smile: 

powinno pomoc

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

teraz jest ok:) dzieki wielkie.

pozdrawiam

----------

## YANOUSHek

Czy coś wiadomo na temat tego, kiedy ten ebuild znajdzie się w portage?

----------

## _troll_

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Czy coś wiadomo na temat tego, kiedy ten ebuild znajdzie się w portage?

 dobre pytanie  :Smile: 

Od wejscia do portage blokuje mnie jedna funkcjonalnosc roster-nr: klikalne URL'e. Niestety u ludzi z trolltecha widac braki w rozumieniu pojecia 'pozycji na ekranie'. I tak.... pozycja myszka jest we wspolrzednych ekranu, a widgetow we wspolrzednych okna.... Sa funkcje tlumaczace jedno na drugie, ale zadne z nich nie dzialaja poprawnie  :Neutral: 

Co do listy TODO psi-gentoo sa na niej takie pozycje:

- poprawienie wyrownania do prawej nazw grup (aktualnie lata wyleciala, bo zawierala bledy)

- latka exec wymaga puszczenia polecenia w watku - na chwile biezaca blokuje psi  :Neutral: 

- latka z xmms musi byc rozszerzona o funkcjonalnosc interfejsu oraz sczytywanie bmp/amaroka/itunes

- nicechats skazi'ego nie wpasowuja sie w nowy wyglad psi, ale funkcjonalnosc by sie bardzo przydala, wiec musze przy tym posiedziec

hmmm.... no i numer jeden - poprawic bledy, jakie ktos zauwazy  :Smile: 

tydzien? dwa? miesiac? nie wiem  :Smile:  mam nadzieje, ze roster-nr ukoncze niedlugo!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

Z mojej strony:

1. DZIĘ-KU-JE-MY!  :Very Happy: 

2. 

```
tar: net-im/psi/files/0.10_rc3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch: znacznik czasowy 2005-11-21 13:41:12 jest przesunięty o 54631 s w przyszłość
```

 Masz tam Cylinder Van Troffa czy jak?  :Wink: 

3. Pracę pisz, a nie psi wypuszczaj  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## damjanek

proba zbudowania 0.10_rc3 konczy sie:

```
[root@cocaine portage $ ] emerge -uD world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) net-im/psi-0.10_rc3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) psi-0.10_rc3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-desktop2.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-indicator.png

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-pathfix2.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-fix_popup_richtext.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-emergency.png

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-psi-0.10_rc3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/psi-reverse_trayicon2.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-add-status-history.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-client_avatars_icons.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-enable_thread_in_messages.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-linkify-mod-rev-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-new_character_counter.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-nelchael-xmms-status.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/jep8-avatars_psi.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-thin_borders-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-no_online_status-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-trayicon_ubuntu_fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-save_profile-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/emergency_button.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add-roster-nr.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-subs_reason-send.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-kg-hide-disabled-emottoolbutton.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-chatdlg_messages_colors_distinguishes.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-visual_styles_manifest.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-subs_reason-recv.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-linkify_fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/jep8-avatars_iris.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-kg-spoof.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-certs.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-cli-v2.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-roster-nr-0.9.2.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-empty_group-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-sort-contacts-style-on-roster-nr.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward-0.5_psi-gentoo.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/hide-no-resource-from-contextmenu.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/fix-min-window-notify.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-line_in_options-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/offline-contact-animation.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-status_history-add-psi-gentoo.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-says_mod.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-autostatus_template.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-autostatus_while_dnd.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/checkboxes-sound-options.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-url_emoticon-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-history_lug.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-tool_window_minimize_fix_for_windows.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-status_indicator++_add-on_roster-nr.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-options_resize-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-invulnerable_chats_while_using_tabs_fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/custom-sound-popup.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-status-timeout-kfix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-removed_kde_check.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/statusdlg-enterkey.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-enable_avatars.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-fix_groupsortingstyle_toggles.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-history-deletion-bugfix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-nelchael-exec_command.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-multiple_account_groups.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/pedrito-null-key-string-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-gentoo-version.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-muc_support.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-kg-individual_status_add.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/filetransfer.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-emots-mod.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-messages_color_backgrounds_in_chat.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi_michalj_statusicon_in_chatdlg_titlebar.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-settoggles-fix.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.10_rc3/psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) psi-0.10-test3.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) psi_pl-0.9.3-1.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking psi-0.10-test3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work

>>> Unpacking psi_pl-0.9.3-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work

 * Applying psi-pathfix2.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-desktop2.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-reverse_trayicon2.patch ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-fix_popup_richtext.patch ...                                                [ ok ]

 * You are about to build a version of Psi with extra unsuported patches.

 * Patched psi versions will not be supported by the Gentoo devs or the psi

 * development team.

 * If you do not want that please press Control-C now and add '-extras' to

 * your USE flags.

 * Applying psi-muc_support.patch ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-roster-nr-0.9.2.patch ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-status_indicator++_add-on_roster-nr.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying jep8-avatars_iris.diff ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying jep8-avatars_psi.diff ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward-0.5_psi-gentoo.diff ...                    [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff ...                          [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-enable_thread_in_messages.diff ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-linkify_fix.diff ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-autostatus_while_dnd.diff ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-visual_styles_manifest.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-tool_window_minimize_fix_for_windows.diff ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-new_character_counter.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-options_resize-fix.diff ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-settoggles-fix.diff ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-line_in_options-mod.diff ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-empty_group-fix.diff ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-no_online_status-mod.diff ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-status_history-add-psi-gentoo.diff ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-linkify-mod-rev-fix.diff ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-save_profile-mod.diff ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-url_emoticon-mod.diff ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-subs_reason-recv.diff ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-subs_reason-send.diff ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-thin_borders-mod.diff ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying filetransfer.diff ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying emergency_button.diff ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-emots-mod.diff ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying psi_michalj_statusicon_in_chatdlg_titlebar.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-status-timeout-kfix.diff ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-kg-spoof.diff ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-kg-individual_status_add.diff ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-kg-hide-disabled-emottoolbutton.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-certs.patch ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-fix_groupsortingstyle_toggles.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-multiple_account_groups.diff ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-invulnerable_chats_while_using_tabs_fix.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-removed_kde_check.patch ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying pedrito-null-key-string-fix.diff ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-history_lug.patch ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-history-deletion-bugfix.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying checkboxes-sound-options.diff ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-cli-v2.diff ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-trayicon_ubuntu_fix.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying statusdlg-enterkey.diff ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying fix-min-window-notify.diff ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying hide-no-resource-from-contextmenu.diff ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying custom-sound-popup.patch ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying offline-contact-animation.diff ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-add-status-history.patch ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-client_avatars_icons.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add-roster-nr.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-chatdlg_messages_colors_distinguishes.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-messages_color_backgrounds_in_chat.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-sort-contacts-style-on-roster-nr.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-says_mod.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-enable_avatars.patch ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-nelchael-exec_command.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-machekku-autostatus_template.diff ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying psi-gentoo-version.patch ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *

 * Unpacking language files, you must have linguas_* in USE where

 * * is the language files you wish. English is always available

 *

>>> Source unpacked.

Configuring Psi ...

Verifying Qt 3.x Multithreaded (MT) build environment ... ok

Checking for Qt >= 3.1 ... yes

Checking for QCA 1.0 ... yes

Checking for zlib ... yes

Checking for Growl ... no

Checking for the XScreenSaver extension ... yes

Checking for Linux Directory Notification ... yes

Checking for gethostbyname_r() ... yes

Good, your configure finished. Now run 'make'.

cd libpsi/psiwidgets && qmake psiwidgets.pro "QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE=-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer " "QMAKE_RPATH=" -o Makefile

cd src && qmake src.pro "QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE=-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer " "QMAKE_RPATH=" -o Makefile

cd libpsi/psiwidgets && make -f Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work/psi-0.10-test3/libpsi/psiwidgets'

g++ -c -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DWIDGET_PLUGIN -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/doc/qt-4.0.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -I. -o psiwidgets.o psiwidgets.cpp

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

Qt user interface compiler 4.0.1.

Usage: /usr/bin/uic [OPTION]... <UIFILE>

  -h, -help                 display this help and exit

  -v, -version              display version

  -d, -dependencies         display the dependencies

  -o <file>                 place the output into <file>

  -tr <func>                use func() for i18n

  -p, -no-protection        disable header protection

cd src && make -f Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work/psi-0.10-test3/src'

g++ -c -pipe -g -D_REENTRANT -Wall -W -DMUCONF_HACK -DHAVE_DNOTIFY -DHAVE_GETHOSTBYNAME_R -DHAVE_CONFIG -DXMPP_TEST -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -I/usr/share/doc/qt-4.0.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work/psi-0.10-test3/src -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I../cutestuff/util -I../cutestuff/network -Itools/trayicon -Itools/idle -Itools/systemwatch -Itools/mac_dock -Itools/zip -Itools/dirwatch -Itools/openpgp -Itools/globalaccel -Itools/advwidget -Itools/multilineinput -Itools/templates -I../iris/libidn -I../iris/include -I../iris/xmpp-core -I../iris/xmpp-im -I../iris/jabber -I../libpsi/iconset -I../libpsi/psiwidgets -I../libpsi/psipng -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc -I.ui -o .obj/base64.o ../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QByteArray Base64::encode(const QByteArray&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:50: error: invalid conversion from `int' to `const char*'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:50: error:   initializing argument 1 of `QByteArray::QByteArray(const char*)'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QString Base64::arrayToString(const QByteArray&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:146: error: `QCString' undeclared (first use this function)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:146: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in.)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:146: error: expected `;' before "c"

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:147: error: `c' undeclared (first use this function)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QByteArray Base64::stringToArray(const QString&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:163: error: 'class QString' has no member named 'latin1'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:165: error: invalid conversion from `int' to `const char*'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:165: error:   initializing argument 1 of `QByteArray::QByteArray(const char*)'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QString Base64::encodeString(const QString&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:175: error: `QCString' undeclared (first use this function)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:175: error: expected `;' before "c"

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:176: error: `c' undeclared (first use this function)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:177: error: invalid conversion from `int' to `const char*'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:177: error:   initializing argument 1 of `QByteArray::QByteArray(const char*)'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: At global scope:

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:174: warning: unused parameter 's'

make[1]: *** [.obj/base64.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work/psi-0.10-test3/src'

make: *** [sub-src] Błąd 2

make: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

/usr/bin/moc -DWIDGET_PLUGIN -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/doc/qt-4.0.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -I. fancylabel.cpp -o fancylabel.moc

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:21:

psiwidgets.h:24:27: qwidgetplugin.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:21:

psiwidgets.h:26: error: invalid function declaration

/usr/bin/moc -DWIDGET_PLUGIN -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/doc/qt-4.0.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -I. busywidget.cpp -o busywidget.moc

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:25:

iconwidget.h:24:22: qlistbox.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:25:

iconwidget.h:36: error: expected class-name before '{' token

iconwidget.h:36: warning: `class IconsetSelect' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

iconwidget.h:60: error: expected class-name before '{' token

iconwidget.h:63: error: expected `)' before '*' token

iconwidget.h:72: error: expected class-name before '{' token

iconwidget.h:72: warning: `class IconsetDisplay' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/usr/bin/moc -DWIDGET_PLUGIN -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/doc/qt-4.0.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -I. iconwidget.cpp -o iconwidget.moc

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:26:

psitextview.h:82: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `QPopupMenu' with no type

psitextview.h:82: error: expected `;' before '*' token

psitextview.h:83: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `QPopupMenu' with no type

psitextview.h:83: error: expected `;' before '*' token

psitextview.h:85: error: expected `;' before "private"

psiwidgets.cpp:62: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' has not been declared

psiwidgets.cpp:63: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `PsiWidgetsPlugin' with no type

psiwidgets.cpp:66: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' is not a class or namespace

psiwidgets.cpp:67: error: non-member function `QStringList keys()' cannot have `const' method qualifier

psiwidgets.cpp:81: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' is not a class or namespace

psiwidgets.cpp: In function `QWidget* create(const QString&, QWidget*, const char*)':

psiwidgets.cpp:90: error: cannot convert `IconsetSelect*' to `QWidget*' in return

psiwidgets.cpp:92: error: cannot convert `IconsetDisplay*' to `QWidget*' in return

psiwidgets.cpp: At global scope:

psiwidgets.cpp:104: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' is not a class or namespace

psiwidgets.cpp:105: error: non-member function `QString includeFile(const QString&)' cannot have `const' method qualifier

psiwidgets.cpp:117: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' is not a class or namespace

psiwidgets.cpp:118: error: non-member function `QString group(const QString&)' cannot have `const' method qualifier

psiwidgets.cpp:132: error: `QIconSet' does not name a type

psiwidgets.cpp:155: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' is not a class or namespace

psiwidgets.cpp:156: error: non-member function `QString toolTip(const QString&)' cannot have `const' method qualifier

psiwidgets.cpp:178: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' is not a class or namespace

psiwidgets.cpp:179: error: non-member function `QString whatsThis(const QString&)' cannot have `const' method qualifier

psiwidgets.cpp:201: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' is not a class or namespace

psiwidgets.cpp:202: error: non-member function `bool isContainer(const QString&)' cannot have `const' method qualifier

psiwidgets.cpp:206: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '(' token

psiwidgets.cpp:206: error: expected `,' or `;' before '(' token

psiwidgets.cpp:28: warning: 'psiwidget_data' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [psiwidgets.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work/psi-0.10-test3/libpsi/psiwidgets'

make: *** [sub-libpsi-psiwidgets] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10_rc3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 223, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed
```

wersje qt w sytemie

```
[root@cocaine ~ $ ] equery list -i qt

[ Searching for package 'qt' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 (3)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-4.0.1 (4)

```

```
[root@cocaine ~ $ ] emerge info

Portage 2.0.53_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5.20050722-r0, 2.6.14-cocaine1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-cocaine1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre10

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/var/tmp/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/var/tmp/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl divx4linux eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imagemagick imlib jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php pic png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell sse ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vhosts vorbis x86 xml2 xv xvid zeroconf zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS
```

czy to nie jest przypadkiem zwiazane z egzystencja qt-4* w systemie?

----------

## _troll_

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> czy to nie jest przypadkiem zwiazane z egzystencja qt-4* w systemie?

 niestety jest... moja propozycja : zrob paczke qt4 (chyba, ze juz masz), odinstaluj, zainstaluj psi, zainstaluj na powrot z paczki qt4...

niestety blad jest znany...

nie mialem kiedy usiasc do qt4 (i na pewno przez najblizsze dwa tygodnie nie usiade. ale mam kilka pomyslow, wiec mozliwe ze udaloby sie to rozwiazac!

PS. z ostatniej chwili  :Smile:  udalo mi sie, w koncu, wlaczyc avatary klientow... strasznie to posiekane i strasznie powylaczane w kodzie, ale juz dziala! postaram sie wydac fix jak tylko sie da  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

bump - pierwsze dwa fixy:

- domyslne avatary klientow dla kontaktow (o ile nie ustawiono avatara specyficznego dla kontaktu) w koncu dzialaja ponownie

- ikonka w menu opcji przy kontaktach dla URL'i (same URL'e caly czas nie dzialaja do konca tak jak powinny...)

do pobrania jak zawsze:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test2.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

BUMP!!!!!!

z gory przepraszam, ale znalazlem kolejna pierdolke w roster-nr - poprawiona. za chwile test3 wystawie!!

jeszcze raz - przepraszam tych, co sie nacieli i beda podwojnie kompilowac...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

BUMP - psi-0.10_rc3-test3

zmiany (od rc3-test2):

- poprawione wyswieltanie bialych znakow w statusach kontaktow

- latka od michalj : psi_michalj_custom_rostericons_in_tooltips.diff

link : http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test3.tar.bz2

przyznam, ze zaczynaja mi znikac pozycje listy TODO - wyglada to dobrze  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

no to musze w takim badz razie poczekac z tym qt4 na stale w systemie, do czasu poprawki w psi.  :Smile: 

EDIT:

po 

```
quickpkg =qt-4*; emerge -C =qt-4*; emerge --oneshot psi
```

 psi sie zbudowalo i chodzi, jednakowoz nie respektuje moich ustawien jezyka - wszystko jest EN (poprzednia wersja prawidlowo uzywala PL z jakimis pozostalosciami niedotlumaczonymi). druga sprawa, to wyskakujaca informacja o tresci 'psi was unable to retrieve your bookmarks' po zalogowaniu sie talk.google.com. tak samo, wszelkie poprzednie wersje funkcjonowaly flawlessly. trzecia rzecz, to w sumie przydalyby sie avatary kontaktow dla transportu tlena  :Smile: 

jesli potrzebne byloby ci trollu konto na talk.google.com, by strackowac blad, to daj znac  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

pelna informacje jak uzyskac prawidlowe polaczenie znajdziesz tutaj:

http://psi-im.org/wiki/Google_Talk_HowTo

jest to opis dla psi-0.10-XX. dla 0.9.3 istnieje jeszcze odrebny... jest jakas drobna roznica.

sprawdz, powiedz czy Ci dziala. mam nadzieje, ze tak  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

mialem juz wg tego skonfigurowane psi. upewnilem sie raz jeszcze, czy wszystko jest tak jak w instrukcji, ale blad o niemoznosci pobrania bookmarksow wciaz istnieje..z tego co wywnioskowalem, dotyczy to w jakis sposob chatroom-ow jabberowych..ale co z tym wskorac, pojecia nie mam...

----------

## _troll_

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> mialem juz wg tego skonfigurowane psi. upewnilem sie raz jeszcze, czy wszystko jest tak jak w instrukcji, ale blad o niemoznosci pobrania bookmarksow wciaz istnieje..z tego co wywnioskowalem, dotyczy to w jakis sposob chatroom-ow jabberowych..ale co z tym wskorac, pojecia nie mam...

 chyba przyjdzie mi sie zarejestrowac i samemu pobawic tym google-talkiem  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## univac^

Hmm

Mi też nie kompiluje się z qt4, no i nie jest po pl.

----------

## _troll_

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Hmm
> 
> Mi też nie kompiluje się z qt4, no i nie jest po pl.

 muc nadpisuje sciezki do langpackow... bede dzisiaj poprawial.

poandto - czy komus muc dziala, w pelnym tego slowa znaczeniu? u mnie zalicza losowe zwiechy i segfaulty przy otwieraniu  :Neutral: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

BUMP - psi-0.10-rc3-test4

udalo mi sie poprawic langapcki - psi poprawnie juz je widzi

roster-nr doczekal sie malego feature request'a - w opcjach (zakladka rostera) mozna sobie wlaczyc poakzywanie parametru resource obok nazw kontakow

update'owalem takze latke muc'a oraz usunalem dwie - psi-subs_reason-{recv,send}.diff . wygalda na to, ze to one 'kloca' sie z muciem. jesli testy pokaza, ze mialem racje to postaram sie je poprawic mozliwie szybko.

ebuild do sciagniecia : http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test4.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

kolejny BUMP - 0.10-rc3-test5

szczegolowy changelog w sasiednim watku.

od teraz juz tylko fixy, by jak najszybciej wydac ta wersje i puscic do portage. jesli macie jakies zazalenia co od funkcjonalnosci - plz zgloscie teraz. jesli nie macie - to dobrze  :Very Happy: 

ebuild do sciagniecia : http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test5.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## univac^

Mhm, chyba fix na qt4 i psi:

"I remove the ${QTDIR}/bin/qmake command and it works fine for me."

----------

## _troll_

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Mhm, chyba fix na qt4 i psi:
> 
> "I remove the ${QTDIR}/bin/qmake command and it works fine for me."

 sprawa jest glebsza.... w pewnym momencie do psi i innych qt'kowych appsow dodawane wlasnie bylo to QTDIR by sie nie plulo..... czyli nadpisywana jest sciezka... to moznaby eclassem pchnac.... ooo  :Smile:  dobra - mam nad czym myslec, ale i tak nie na teraz.

psi zalicza malego bumpa. po pierwsze zrobilem url'e w menu (pod prawym przyciskiem myszy) w oknie rostera. dzialaja :]

pozostala sprawa urli klikalnych 'normalnie' (czytac : lewym przyciskiem). do weekendu chce sie z nimi uporac (mam pomysl, ale nie wiem czy wypali...)

do sciagniecia jak zawsze :

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test6.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kuku

troche OT:

to nie żaden błąd   :Wink:  ale:

```
.........

.........

tar: net-im/psi/files/0.10_rc3: znacznik czasowy 2005-11-30 01:24:59 jest przesunięty o 84667 s w przyszłość

net-im/psi/files/psi-fix_popup_richtext.patch

tar: net-im/psi/files/psi-fix_popup_richtext.patch: znacznik czasowy 2005-12-23 12:18:23 jest przesunięty o 2111071 s w przyszłość

net-im/psi/files/psi-emergency.png

net-im/psi/files/digest-psi-0.10_rc3

tar: net-im/psi/files/digest-psi-0.10_rc3: znacznik czasowy 2005-11-30 01:25:54 jest przesunięty o 84722 s w przyszłość

net-im/psi/files/psi-reverse_trayicon2.patch

net-im/psi/psi-0.10_rc3.ebuild

tar: net-im/psi/psi-0.10_rc3.ebuild: znacznik czasowy 2005-11-30 01:16:43 jest przesunięty o 84171 s w przyszłość

net-im/psi/ChangeLog

net-im/psi/metadata.xml

tar: net-im/psi: znacznik czasowy 2005-11-30 01:00:17 jest przesunięty o 83185 s w przyszłość

```

chyba masz coś z datą nie tak  :Wink:  mam tak przy rozpakowywaniu napewno już od wersji test4

edit: widze ze ktoś też już to wyzej zauważył

----------

## _troll_

bump - test7

zmian sporo, pelne szczegoly w changlelogu. najwazniejsze. ze powoli patchset zbliza sie do konca  :Smile: 

changelog:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2419794.html#2419794

ebuild:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test7.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

ok. poszedl upload z poprawnym digestem i poprawna latka... zmian troche bylo i zamieszanie sie zrobilo  :Wink: 

wszystkich, ktorzy sie nacieli - przepraszam

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

dostaje taki komunikat

"psi was unable to retrieve your bookmarks"

i mnie sie rozlacza caly czas  :Neutral: 

----------

## _troll_

 *joker wrote:*   

> dostaje taki komunikat
> 
> "psi was unable to retrieve your bookmarks"
> 
> i mnie sie rozlacza caly czas 

 co do bookmarkow....  :Neutral:  niestety wiekszosc serwerow wystawia je nieprawidlowo, jak rowniez MUC dla psi nie jest final... mysle nad latka, ktora nie bedzie wyswietlac tego bledu... bo to nie tyle blad, co niepelna obsluga, wiec informowac userow o tym nie ma sensu.

:: edit ::

dobra - chyba to znalazlem w kodzie. kompiluje i sprawdzam. jesli wszystko ok i przestane dostawac to bezsensowne info to test8 wychodzi na swiatlo dzienne

:: end ::

co do rozlaczania... niezaobserwowane. ktory serwer?

PS. test8 praktycznie gotowe  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

hmmm dziwne, teraz uruchomilem psi i ani mi sie nie rozlacza ani mi nie wyskakuje komunikat o bookmarksach. czy to ma jakies znaczenie ze teraz nie mam zadnych z kontaktow online? (oprocz samego siebie i serwisu redfish)

server chrome.pl

----------

## _troll_

bookmarks zwiazane sa z samym logowaniem - wiec powinno sie pojawic okienko przy kazdym logowaniu, jednak mi chrome oszczedza tej informacji...

co do polaczenia z chrome - ja takze z niego korzystam i nie mam problemow... moze ISP cos rzezbi na laczu?

ponadto -> BUMP! jest juz test8. changelog ponownie dosc opasly. i chyba to juz koniec testow przed puszczeniem do portage. sporo ich bylo, jednak chyba warto  :Wink: 

z nowosci:

- nowy USE flag "insecure-patches" - aby zainstlaowac wsparcie dla libtexformula; jesli nie wiecie co to, po co - nie potrzebujecie tego!

- powraca remote command  :Very Happy:  [thx nivertus za port do psi-gentoo]

- rozbudowane mozliwosci emergency [by koniczynek]

- nie wyswietlanie tego cudownego okienka na temat bookmarkow

- kilka mniesjzych i wiekszych latek

pelen changelog tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-338720-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

a archiwum do pobrania:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test8.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

test8 i

```
.obj/idle_x11.o: In function `IdlePlatform::init()':

tools/idle/idle_x11.cpp:80: undefined reference to `XScreenSaverQueryExtension'

tools/idle/idle_x11.cpp:81: undefined reference to `XScreenSaverAllocInfo'

.obj/idle_x11.o: In function `IdlePlatform::secondsIdle()':

tools/idle/idle_x11.cpp:91: undefined reference to `XScreenSaverQueryInfo'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [psi] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10_rc3/work/psi-0.10-test3/src'

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10_rc3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 269, Exitcode 2
```

----------

## _troll_

masz wlaczona USE flage xscreensaver?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

```
net-im/psi-0.10_rc3  +crypt +extras -insecure-patches +kde +ssl -xmms -xscreensaver
```

```
 emerge info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-34

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre11

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5                                                                                                              

/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo                                                                                                              

"

LANG="en_US.utf-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aalib acpi alsa apache2 audiofile avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bmp bzip2 cdr crypt                                                                                                               

curl dga directfb dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif expat fam fbcon flac flash foomaticdb fort                                                                                                              

ran gd ggi gif glut gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icq idn imap imlib innodb java jikes jpeg kde ldap li                                                                                                              

bwww lzw lzw-tiff mad mng motif mp3 mpeg msn mule mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl oscar                                                                                                               

pam pcmcia pcre pdflib png qt quicktime readline sdl ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts ud                                                                                                              

ev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wmf wxwindows xine xinerama xml xml2 xosd xpm xv xvid yahoo zlib u                                                                                                              

serland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS
```

----------

## _troll_

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> net-im/psi-0.10_rc3  +crypt +extras -insecure-patches +kde +ssl -xmms -xscreensaver
> ```
> ...

 no to, by sie zgadzalo...

'poprawialem' ebuild - zaraz wypuszcze fixa  :Neutral: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

wresja fixed: http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test8-1.tar.bz2

----------

## _troll_

wresja fixed2: http://mion.elka.pw.edu.pl/~pmaciag//psi-0.10_rc3-test8-2.tar.bz2

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10_rc3-test8-2.tar.bz2

problemy z uprawnieniami latek....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

mam ciekawostke

chodzi o toolbar

mam tylko wlaczone buttons ( show contacts i event notifier mam odznaczone enabled )

i teraz tak: ktos cos do mnie napisze pojawia sie event notifier i jak nacisne zeby wyswietlil wiadomosc event notifier nie znika tylko zostaje mimo ze nadal jest odznaczone enabled. sytuacja ta ma miejsce tylko wtedy gdy w current actions jest cos wiecej niz <Event notifier>

mam nadzieje ze to jest zrozumiale  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

joker - nie do konca rozumiem  :Smile:  moglbys mnie scignac na jabberze?

a tymczasem mamy update! psi uzyskalo numerek 0.10, psi-gentoo nie zostalo dlugo w tyle.

testowy ebuild doczekal sie takze poprawki na qt4 (szczegoly tutaj : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118743 ) oraz drobnych update'ow. do sciagniecia tutaj:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10-gentoo.tar.bz2

zapraszam wszystkich do testowania. jesli nie bedzie problemu, chce go jak najszybciej puscic do portage.

::edit::

nelchael zwrocil mi slusznie uwage, ze 'qt4' w nazwie watku jest troche mylace... przepraszam wszystkich, ktorych moglem wprowadzic w zdziwienie... oczywiscie psi jeszcze wymaga qt3 (to ostatnia wersja oparta o qt3), a na mysli mialem nie skzodzenie qt4, gdy jest zainstalowane w systemie.

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rasheed

```
 * Failed Patch: libTeXFormula.diff !

 *  ( /usr/local/overlay/net-im/psi/files/0.10/libTeXFormula.diff )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/temp/libTeXFormula.diff-15313.out
```

Tylko w przypadku USE=insecure-patches. libTeXFormula.diff-15313.out

Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek.

www.mklimek.org

----------

## _troll_

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Failed Patch: libTeXFormula.diff !
> 
> ...

 z / bez xmms?

:: edit ::

yeap - bez xmms :/ do poprawki

:: end::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

rasheed - dzieki za buga (lepiej teraz niz pozniej  :Wink:  )

BUMP : poprawiony ebuild:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10-gentoo.tar.bz2

nic nowego poza poprawka dla latek na opcjonalne wlaczanie oraz dodany keyword ~amd64 (10 poprawnych buildow  :Very Happy:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kaktyc

I want to thank you for your patchset and ebuild  :Smile:  It's so great!

Please fix the link to ebuild in this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-338720.html

----------

## _troll_

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> I want to thank you for your patchset and ebuild  It's so great!

 it is always nice to hear something like this. thx!

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Please fix the link to ebuild in this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-338720.html

 mmmm - which link?

PS. Plz - use private messages or maybe create a thread on desktop board? afterall - this is polish forum and some of users will not understand what we are talking about  :Wink: 

Regards / Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Belliash

```
g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs -D_REENTRANT  -DMUCONF_HACK -DHAVE_DNOTIFY -DHAVE_GETHOSTBYNAME_R -DHAVE_CONFIG -DXMPP_TEST -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src -I../cutestuff/util -I../cutestuff/network -Itools/trayicon -Itools/idle -Itools/systemwatch -Itools/mac_dock -Itools/zip -Itools/dirwatch -Itools/openpgp -Itools/globalaccel -Itools/advwidget -Itools/multilineinput -Itools/templates -I../iris/libidn -I../iris/include -I../iris/xmpp-core -I../iris/xmpp-im -I../iris/jabber -I../libpsi/iconset -I../libpsi/libTeXFormula -I../libpsi/psiwidgets -I../libpsi/psipng -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.ui/ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src -Ioptions -I.moc/ -o .obj/opt_roster-ui.o .ui/opt_roster-ui.cpp

make[1]: *** [.obj/opt_messages-ui.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/usr/qt/3/include/qtooltip.h:86: warning: 'class QToolTip' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src'

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 272, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-4.0.2, glibc-2.3.6-r1, 2.6.15-ock1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-ock1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig digest distlocks nodoc sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--as-needed -Bdirect -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cdr cdrom crypt cups curl dga divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode exif expat fam fbcon flash foomaticdb gif gmp gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imlib java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux lcms libwww linguas_pl lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod mng mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdflib png qt quicktime readline sdl speedup ssl tcltk tcpd tga tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales v4l vorbis wmf xml2 xpm xv xvid zlib userland_GNU elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET
```

Wie ktos jak rozwiazac ten problem?

----------

## _troll_

amd64 sprawdzone przez kilkanascie osob - wszystkim dziala.

imho - flagi.... skad Ty wytrzasnales takie CFLAGS/CXXFALGS/LDFLAGS? przy takich flagach rownie dobrze blad moze siedziec w qt/psi/psi-gentoo, czy samym gcc - bez mozliwosci poprawki.

PS. gentoo ricers forever? :/ imho (i nie trzeba sie z tym zgadzac) to bez sensu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Belliash

Wszystko na tym dziala i ma niezlego kopa.

Moze to se poprostu nie radzi z GCC4?

----------

## _troll_

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Wszystko na tym dziala i ma niezlego kopa.
> 
> Moze to se poprostu nie radzi z GCC4?

 nelchael kompilowal z gcc 4.1 (jesli dobrze pamietam). mowil mi o sporej ilosci warningow, ale nie bledach kompilacji.

PS. a z faktu, ze nie kompilowales _jeszcze_ nic co mialo problemy, nie wynika bynajmniej ze te flagi sa 'ok'. sprobuj skompilowac wmakera na ten przykald. te flagi sa zle - wszystkie bugi zgloszone na bugzille z czyms takim skoncza sie informacja 'przekompiluj system bez tego' - do tego czasu nikt nie rozpatruje bledow.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rasheed

U mnie Psi zbudowało się na gcc z -* więc to raczej nie tutaj należy szukać przyczyny.

Posłuchaj trolla i zmień flagi.

----------

## rasheed

Kolejny bug, tym razem praktycznie bez znaczenia. URI homepage zmieniło się na www.psi-im.org

Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek.

www.mklimek.org

----------

## _troll_

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Kolejny bug, tym razem praktycznie bez znaczenia. URI homepage zmieniło się na www.psi-im.org
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek.
> 
> www.mklimek.org

 tak wiem - w ebuildzie(*) jest juz ten adres. czy jeszcze gdzies zostawilem staroc?

(*) w ebuildzie w portage  :Smile:  milo mi doniesc, ze psi-0.10-gentoo nareszcie znalazlo sie w portage  :Very Happy: 

dziekuje wszystkim za testy i zglaszanie bledow!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

Gratulacje!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rasheed

No tak, w portage jest poprawny adres. Tyle, że ja miałem overlay  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Hej! 

Mam takie małe pytanko... w jaki sposób korzysta się z libtexformula? Tzn. wiem jak się korzysta z latex'a, ale nie mam pojęcia jak zmusić PSI do włączenia tego. Z góry dziękuję za informacje.

Zaznaczam, że mam flagę ,,insecure-patches'' ;)

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> w jaki sposób korzysta się z libtexformula?

 

Ok, już udało mi się znaleźć jakieś informacje na forum PSI. Tak dla informacji podaję:

```
$$<formuła_LaTeX>$$
```

powoduje wstawienie w treść rozmowy obrazka wygenerowanego przez LaTeXa. Bardzo, bardzo przydatna i fajna funkcje ;).

P.S. Głupio się tak odpowiada samemu sobie...

----------

## tboloo

```
.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:39: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:40: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:40: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:41: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:42: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:43: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:44: error: no matching function for call to `QHBoxLayout::addWidget(PsiTextView*&)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qlayout.h:386: note: candidates are: void QBoxLayout::addWidget(QWidget*, int, int)

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:103: error: no matching function for call to `ProfileNewUI::setTabOrder(QCheckBox*&, PsiTextView*&)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:309: note: candidates are: static void QWidget::setTabOrder(QWidget*, QWidget*)

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp: In member function `virtual void ProfileNewUI::languageChange()':

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:121: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

```

i sie nie daje zemergowac ..

net-im/psi extras insecure-patches -xmms jezeli chodzi o flagi.

Jeszcze jedna rzecz : na poczatku konfiguracji stwierdza :

```

cc1: warning: command line option "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" is valid for C++ but not for C

```

mimo ze 

```

emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-archck3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-archck3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

```

jakies sugestie ??

----------

## _troll_

sprobuj skompilowac psi bez tych flag "-momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident" - z takim bledem jestes pierwszy....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

Dodalem do ebuild filter-flags -momit-leaf-pointer i -fno-ident , ale rezultat jest ten sam.   :Crying or Very sad: 

                 EDIT:

Po dodaniu filter-flags -fvisibility-inlines-hidden dalej wyrzuca blad :

```

cc1: warning: command line option "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" is valid for C++ but not for C

```

Jakies pomysly   :Question: 

EDIT

dalej krzyczy 

```

cc1: warning: command line option "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" is valid for C++ but not for C

```

mimo, ze 

```

emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-archck3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-archck3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -pipe "

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## tboloo

:Bump:

naprawde nikt nie ma pomysly co z tym mozna zrobic   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## _troll_

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> :Bump:
> 
> naprawde nikt nie ma pomysly co z tym mozna zrobic    

 jedyne co dalo google'owanie to:

http://forum.psi-im.org/thread/1889

wyglada na problemy z qt... ale nie moge powiedziec dokladnie co je u Ciebie powoduje. imho - pozbylbym sie niektorych flag z C[,XX]FLAGS, przekompilowal qt, a potem sprobowal z psi ponownie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

Dzieki za odpowiedz. Niestety rekompilacja qt raczej nie wchodzi u mnie w rachube - po pierwsze czas, a po drugie to nie po to tak dopieszczalem moj system zeby teraz wszystko zmieniac    :Confused:  . Moze jakas przyszla wersja sie u mnie skompiluje   :Question: 

Anyway, dzieki za pomoc i cierpliwosc,

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## _troll_

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Niestety rekompilacja qt raczej nie wchodzi u mnie w rachube - po pierwsze czas, a po drugie to nie po to tak dopieszczalem moj system zeby teraz wszystko zmieniac    

 po mojemu system dopieszczony to taki, w ktorym mi wszystko dziala. ale - kazdy moze miec wlasne zdanie :/

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *tboloo wrote:*   Niestety rekompilacja qt raczej nie wchodzi u mnie w rachube - po pierwsze czas, a po drugie to nie po to tak dopieszczalem moj system zeby teraz wszystko zmieniac     po mojemu system dopieszczony to taki, w ktorym mi wszystko dziala. ale - kazdy moze miec wlasne zdanie :/
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

Masz racje, ale qt i wszystkie oparte o nim aplikacje chodza szybko i bezproblemowo. Na razie walcze dalej z psi.

Co ciekawe przy kompilacji ze zrodel (bez zadnych CXXFLAGS,  USE flags i innych takich dostaje blad 

```

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `MiniClient::tls_handshaken()':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x31ef): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::peerCertificate() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x31fb): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert(QCA::Cert const&)'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3206): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::certificateValidityResult() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3566): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

```

mimo, ze 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix qca
> 
> * app-crypt/qca
> ...

 

----------

## _troll_

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Masz racje, ale qt i wszystkie oparte o nim aplikacje chodza szybko i bezproblemowo. Na razie walcze dalej z psi.
> 
> Co ciekawe przy kompilacji ze zrodel (bez zadnych CXXFLAGS,  USE flags i innych takich dostaje blad 
> 
> ```
> ...

 ok - mozliwe, ze jest to jakis czasem_bojawiajacy_sie_bug_psi :/ kompletnie nie wiem jak, jednak znalazlem fix na brak dolinkowywania libqca w momencie tworzenia sie binarki psi... nie u wszystkich blad sie pojawia, jednak istnieje.

anyway - gdybys mogl sprawdzic te wersje psi:

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-qcafix.tar.bz2

bylbym zobowiazany.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

Sprawdzilem, nie dziala   :Sad:  Blad przy ebuildzie ten sam. Probowalem skompilowac zrodla z patchem ktory podeslales, ale blad jest dalej ten sam : 

```

...

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x12645): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::peerCertificate() const'

...

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1006): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::subject() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1118): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::issuer() const'

...

```

Nie wiem czy to blad psi, czy tez u mnie w systemie jest cos skopane, ale niby wszystkie inne rzeczy zwiazane z qt zainstalowaly sie bezproblemowo ...

Anyway dzieki za pomoc,

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

----------

## _troll_

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Sprawdzilem, nie dziala   Blad przy ebuildzie ten sam. Probowalem skompilowac zrodla z patchem ktory podeslales, ale blad jest dalej ten sam : 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 :/ mialem cicha nadzieje, ze to to.

czy mozesz podac dluzszy log bledu? tak ze 30-40 linii (przynajmniej)?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Maqlik

U mnie zaraz jak rozpoczyna Make to caly czas bledy:

```
In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:21:

psiwidgets.h:24:27: qwidgetplugin.h: No such file or directory

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:21:

psiwidgets.h:26: error: syntax error before `:' token

psiwidgets.h:31: error: syntax error before `)' token

psiwidgets.h:32: error: syntax error before `*' token

psiwidgets.h:33: error: syntax error before `&' token

psiwidgets.h:34: error: syntax error before `&' token

psiwidgets.h:35: error: syntax error before `&' token

psiwidgets.h:36: error: syntax error before `&' token

psiwidgets.h:37: error: syntax error before `&' token

psiwidgets.h:38: error: syntax error before `&' token

psiwidgets.h:38: error: non-member function `bool isContainer(...)' cannot have

   `const' method qualifier

psiwidgets.h:39: error: syntax error before `}' token

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QByteArray

   Base64::encode(const QByteArray&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:50: error: invalid conversion from `int' to `const

   char*'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:50: error:   initializing argument 1 of `

   QByteArray::QByteArray(const char*)'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QString

   Base64::arrayToString(const QByteArray&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:146: error: `QCString' undeclared (first use this

   function)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:146: error: (Each undeclared identifier is

   reported only once for each function it appears in.)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:146: error: syntax error before `;' token

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:147: error: `c' undeclared (first use this

   function)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QByteArray

   Base64::stringToArray(const QString&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:163: error: `latin1' undeclared (first use this

   function)

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:165: error: invalid conversion from `int' to `

   const char*'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:165: error:   initializing argument 1 of `

   QByteArray::QByteArray(const char*)'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp: In static member function `static QString

   Base64::encodeString(const QString&)':

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:175: error: syntax error before `=' token

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:177: error: invalid conversion from `int' to `

   const char*'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:177: error:   initializing argument 1 of `

   QByteArray::QByteArray(const char*)'

../cutestuff/util/base64.cpp:174: warning: unused parameter `const QString&s'

make[1]: *** [.obj/base64.o] Error 1

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:25:

iconwidget.h:24:22: qlistbox.h: No such file or directory

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:25:

iconwidget.h:36: error: syntax error before `{' token

iconwidget.h:37: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h:37: error: non-member function `const QMetaObject* metaObject()'

   cannot have `const' method qualifier

iconwidget.h:37: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h: In function `QString tr(const char*, const char*)':

iconwidget.h:37: error: `staticMetaObject' undeclared (first use this function)

iconwidget.h:37: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for

   each function it appears in.)

iconwidget.h: At global scope:

iconwidget.h:37: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h:37: error: syntax error before `private'

iconwidget.h:40: error: destructors must be member functions

iconwidget.h:44: error: non-member function `const Iconset* iconset()' cannot

   have `const' method qualifier

iconwidget.h:46: error: syntax error before `public'

iconwidget.h:50: error: syntax error before `private'

iconwidget.h:52: error: syntax error before `*' token

iconwidget.h:56: error: `friend' can only be specified inside a class

iconwidget.h:57: error: syntax error before `}' token

iconwidget.h:60: error: syntax error before `{' token

iconwidget.h:61: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h:61: error: non-member function `const QMetaObject* metaObject()'

   cannot have `const' method qualifier

iconwidget.h:61: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h: In function `QString tr(const char*, const char*)':

iconwidget.h:61: error: redefinition of `QString tr(const char*, const char*)'

iconwidget.h:37: error: `QString tr(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h:61: error: redefinition of `QString tr(const char*, const char*)'

iconwidget.h:37: error: `QString tr(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h: In function `QString trUtf8(const char*, const char*)':

iconwidget.h:61: error: redefinition of `QString trUtf8(const char*, const

   char*)'

iconwidget.h:37: error: `QString trUtf8(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h:61: error: redefinition of `QString trUtf8(const char*, const

   char*)'

iconwidget.h:37: error: `QString trUtf8(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h: At global scope:

iconwidget.h:61: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h:61: error: syntax error before `private'

iconwidget.h:66: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h:66: error: non-member function `const Iconset* iconset()' cannot

   have `const' method qualifier

iconwidget.h:67: error: syntax error before `}' token

iconwidget.h:72: error: syntax error before `{' token

iconwidget.h:73: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h:73: error: non-member function `const QMetaObject* metaObject()'

   cannot have `const' method qualifier

iconwidget.h:73: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h: In function `QString tr(const char*, const char*)':

iconwidget.h:73: error: redefinition of `QString tr(const char*, const char*)'

iconwidget.h:61: error: `QString tr(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h:73: error: redefinition of `QString tr(const char*, const char*)'

iconwidget.h:61: error: `QString tr(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h:73: error: redefinition of `QString tr(const char*, const char*)'

iconwidget.h:37: error: `QString tr(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h: In function `QString trUtf8(const char*, const char*)':

iconwidget.h:73: error: redefinition of `QString trUtf8(const char*, const

   char*)'

iconwidget.h:61: error: `QString trUtf8(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h:73: error: redefinition of `QString trUtf8(const char*, const

   char*)'

iconwidget.h:61: error: `QString trUtf8(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h:73: error: redefinition of `QString trUtf8(const char*, const

   char*)'

iconwidget.h:37: error: `QString trUtf8(const char*, const char*)' previously

   defined here

iconwidget.h: At global scope:

iconwidget.h:73: error: virtual outside class declaration

iconwidget.h:73: error: syntax error before `private'

iconwidget.h:76: error: destructors must be member functions

iconwidget.h:79: error: syntax error before `private'

iconwidget.h:81: error: syntax error before `*' token

iconwidget.h:85: error: `friend' can only be specified inside a class

iconwidget.h:86: error: syntax error before `}' token

In file included from psiwidgets.cpp:26:

psitextview.h:82: error: syntax error before `*' token

psitextview.h:83: error: syntax error before `*' token

psitextview.h:85: error: semicolon missing after declaration of `PsiTextView'

psitextview.h:85: error: syntax error before `private'

psitextview.h:85: error: syntax error before `:' token

psitextview.h:90: error: syntax error before `*' token

psiwidgets.cpp:62: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:66: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:69: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:70: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:71: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:72: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:73: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:74: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:75: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:76: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:77: error: syntax error before `<<' token

psiwidgets.cpp:81: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:104: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:117: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:132: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:155: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:178: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:201: error: syntax error before `::' token

psiwidgets.cpp:206: error: `PsiWidgetsPlugin' was not declared in this scope

psiwidgets.cpp:206: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `Q_EXPORT_PLUGIN'

   with no type

psiwidgets.cpp:206: error: syntax error at end of input

make[1]: *** [psiwidgets.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from psitabwidget.cpp:14:

psitabwidget.h:31: error: type specifier omitted for parameter `WFlags'

psitabwidget.h:31: error: syntax error before `=' token

In file included from psitabwidget.cpp:15:

psitabbar.h:25:22: qiconset.h: No such file or directory

In file included from psitabwidget.cpp:15:

psitabbar.h:98: error: field `mTabColors' has incomplete type

psitabbar.h:109: error: field `closeIcon' has incomplete type

psitabwidget.cpp:36: error: type specifier omitted for parameter `WFlags'

psitabwidget.cpp:36: error: syntax error before `)' token

psitabwidget.cpp:40: error: invalid use of `this' at top level

psitabwidget.cpp:40: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `setTabBar' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:40: error: `int KTabWidget::setTabBar' is not a static member

   of `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:41: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `setAcceptDrops'

   with no type

psitabwidget.cpp:41: error: `int KTabWidget::setAcceptDrops' is not a static

   member of `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:43: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:43: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:43: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:43: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:44: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:44: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:44: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:44: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:45: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:45: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:45: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:45: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:46: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:46: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:46: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:46: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:47: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:47: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:47: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:47: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:48: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:48: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:48: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:48: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:49: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:49: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:49: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:49: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:50: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:50: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:50: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:50: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:52: error: cannot call member function `QTabBar*

   QTabWidget::tabBar() const' without object

psitabwidget.cpp:52: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `connect' with no

   type

psitabwidget.cpp:52: error: `int KTabWidget::connect' is not a static member of

   `class KTabWidget'

psitabwidget.cpp:52: error: initializer list being treated as compound

   expression

psitabwidget.cpp:54: error: syntax error before `}' token

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*, const QString&, int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:68: error: no matching function for call to `KTabWidget::

   insertTab(QWidget*&, const QString&, int&)'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:53: error: candidates are: int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:54: error:                 int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*, const QIconSet&, const QString&, int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:73: error: no matching function for call to `KTabWidget::

   insertTab(QWidget*&, const QIconSet&, const QString&, int&)'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:53: error: candidates are: int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:54: error:                 int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::insertTab(QWidget*, QTab*, int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:78: error: no matching function for call to `KTabWidget::

   insertTab(QWidget*&, QTab*&, int&)'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:53: error: candidates are: int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:54: error:                 int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

psitabwidget.cpp:81: error: `text' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:81: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

   for each function it appears in.)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void KTabWidget::setTabBarHidden(bool)':

psitabwidget.cpp:93: error: `TopRight' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:94: error: `TopLeft' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void KTabWidget::setTabColor(QWidget*,

   const QColor&)':

psitabwidget.cpp:114: error: `tabAt' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:116: error: `identifier' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `QColor KTabWidget::tabColor(QWidget*)

   const':

psitabwidget.cpp:122: error: `tabAt' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:124: error: `identifier' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `unsigned int

   KTabWidget::tabBarWidthForMaxChars(unsigned int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:153: error: request for member `pixelMetric' in `

   this->QTabWidget::tabBar()->QWidget::style()', which is of non-aggregate

   type `QStyle*'

psitabwidget.cpp:154: error: request for member `pixelMetric' in `

   this->QTabWidget::tabBar()->QWidget::style()', which is of non-aggregate

   type `QStyle*'

psitabwidget.cpp:162: error: `tabAt' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:165: error: `iconSet' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:166: error: incomplete type `QIconSet' does not have member `

   Small'

psitabwidget.cpp:166: error: incomplete type `QIconSet' does not have member `

   Normal'

psitabwidget.cpp:168: error: `QMAX' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:169: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QStyleOption

   '

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qstyle.h:42: error: forward declaration of `struct

   QStyleOption'

psitabwidget.cpp:169: error: request for member `sizeFromContents' in `

   this->QTabWidget::tabBar()->QWidget::style()', which is of non-aggregate

   type `QStyle*'

psitabwidget.cpp:151: warning: unused parameter `uint maxLength'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void KTabWidget::changeTab(QWidget*,

   const QString&)':

psitabwidget.cpp:176: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named 'changeTab'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void KTabWidget::changeTab(QWidget*,

   const QIconSet&, const QString&)':

psitabwidget.cpp:188: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named 'changeTab'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `QString KTabWidget::label(int) const':

psitabwidget.cpp:207: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named 'label'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `QString KTabWidget::tabLabel(QWidget*)

   const':

psitabwidget.cpp:220: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named 'tabLabel'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void KTabWidget::setTabLabel(QWidget*,

   const QString&)':

psitabwidget.cpp:225: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named '

   setTabLabel'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void KTabWidget::resizeTabs(int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:245: error: `QMAX' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void KTabWidget::updateTab(int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:271: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named 'label'

psitabwidget.cpp:272: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:272: error: `removeTabToolTip' undeclared (first use this

   function)

psitabwidget.cpp:273: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer

   expressions

psitabwidget.cpp:279: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named 'label'

psitabwidget.cpp:280: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named '

   setTabLabel'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::dragMoveEvent(QDragMoveEvent*)':

psitabwidget.cpp:285: error: `pos' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:290: error: `accept' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::dropEvent(QDropEvent*)':

psitabwidget.cpp:299: error: `pos' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::wheelEvent(QWheelEvent*)':

psitabwidget.cpp:309: error: `orientation' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:309: error: `Horizontal' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:312: error: `pos' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:313: error: `delta' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:315: error: `ignore' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void KTabWidget::wheelDelta(int)

   ':

psitabwidget.cpp:323: error: `currentPageIndex' undeclared (first use this

   function)

psitabwidget.cpp:331: error: `setCurrentPage' undeclared (first use this

   function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::mouseDoubleClickEvent(QMouseEvent*)':

psitabwidget.cpp:337: error: `button' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:337: error: `LeftButton' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:340: error: `pos' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::mousePressEvent(QMouseEvent*)':

psitabwidget.cpp:349: error: `button' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:349: error: `RightButton' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:350: error: `pos' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:354: error: `MidButton' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::receivedDropEvent(int, QDropEvent*)':

psitabwidget.cpp:365: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::initiateDrag(int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:370: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void KTabWidget::contextMenu(int,

   const QPoint&)':

psitabwidget.cpp:375: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::mouseDoubleClick(int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:380: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::mouseMiddleClick(int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:385: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void KTabWidget::moveTab(int,

   int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:391: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:393: error: variable `QIconSet tabiconset' has initializer but

   incomplete type

psitabwidget.cpp:393: error: `tabIconSet' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:394: error: invalid conversion from `QWidget*' to `int'

psitabwidget.cpp:394: error:   initializing argument 1 of `QString

   QTabWidget::tabToolTip(int) const'

psitabwidget.cpp:395: error: `currentPage' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:396: error: invalid conversion from `QWidget*' to `int'

psitabwidget.cpp:396: error:   initializing argument 1 of `bool

   QTabWidget::isTabEnabled(int) const'

psitabwidget.cpp:401: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QTab'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qstyle.h:39: error: forward declaration of `struct QTab'

psitabwidget.cpp:402: error: `setText' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:403: error: no matching function for call to `KTabWidget::

   insertTab(QWidget*&, QTab*&, int&)'

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:53: error: candidates are: int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QString&)

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:54: error:                 int

   QTabWidget::insertTab(int, QWidget*, const QIcon&, const QString&)

psitabwidget.cpp:408: error: no matching function for call to `QStringList::

   insert(const QString&, const QString::Null&)'

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:413: error: candidates are: void

   QList<T>::insert(int, const T&) [with T = QString]

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:353: error:                 QList<T>::iterator

   QList<T>::insert(QList<T>::iterator, const T&) [with T = QString]

psitabwidget.cpp:413: error: invalid conversion from `QWidget*' to `int'

psitabwidget.cpp:413: error:   initializing argument 1 of `void

   QTabWidget::setTabToolTip(int, const QString&)'

psitabwidget.cpp:416: error: `showPage' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:417: error: invalid conversion from `QWidget*' to `int'

psitabwidget.cpp:417: error:   initializing argument 1 of `void

   QTabWidget::setTabEnabled(int, bool)'

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::removePage(QWidget*)':

psitabwidget.cpp:427: error: `remove' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:429: error: 'class QTabWidget' has no member named 'removePage

   '

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `bool KTabWidget::isEmptyTabbarSpace(const

   QPoint&) const':

psitabwidget.cpp:439: error: `Top' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:439: error: `Bottom' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp:453: error: `selectTab' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `void

   KTabWidget::setAutomaticResizeTabs(bool)':

psitabwidget.cpp:489: error: `tabAt' undeclared (first use this function)

psitabwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   KTabWidget::closeRequest(int)':

psitabwidget.cpp:504: error: `page' undeclared (first use this function)

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:27: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

{standard input}:33: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

{standard input}:39: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

{standard input}:45: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

{standard input}:51: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

{standard input}:57: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

{standard input}:63: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

{standard input}:69: Error: symbol `_ZN10KTabWidget7connectE' is already defined

make[1]: *** [psitabwidget.o] Error 1

make: *** [sub-libpsi-psiwidgets] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-troll-0.10_rc2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## _troll_

@Maglik : z ktorej wersji ebuilda korzystasz? to co widzisz to blad koegzystancji qt3 i 4, ktory - jak myslalem - w pelni wytepilem nim puscilem psi do portage'a :/

plz: info o wersjach qt, emerge info i skad ebuild.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pwe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> @Maglik : z ktorej wersji ebuilda korzystasz? to co widzisz to blad koegzystancji qt3 i 4, ktory - jak myslalem - w pelni wytepilem nim puscilem psi do portage'a :/
> 
> plz: info o wersjach qt, emerge info i skad ebuild.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

masowo luzie maja ten błąd - większości pomaga update coreutils https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436877-highlight-called+dyncompile.html ale tez chyba nie wszystkim

----------

## tboloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *tboloo wrote:*   Sprawdzilem, nie dziala   Blad przy ebuildzie ten sam. Probowalem skompilowac zrodla z patchem ktory podeslales, ale blad jest dalej ten sam : 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Witam.

To dluzsza wersja bledu http://btekielski.googlepages.com/psi.log.txt, a to jeszcze moje emerge info http://btekielski.googlepages.com/emerge_info.txt

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek

EDIT :

Uzywam tweakowanego ebuilda do qt z https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426814-highlight-tweaked+qt.html - moze to ma jakies znaczenie ??

----------

## _troll_

Dobra - nie jest zle  :Smile: 

Cala kompilacja jest poprawna, linkowanie sie wysadza. Problemem jest (z tego co moge powiedziec) qca-tls. Piszac wyzej podales, ze masz wersje 1.0 1.0-r2 - takiej w portage nie ma. Skad ja wziales? Ja dzialam na qca-tls-1.0-r3 i nie ma z nia problemu. [przyczepiam sie do tego, bo wlasnie z linkowaniem do qca-tls jest problem z tego co widze].

jesli mozesz podaj tez wynik:

```
equery files qca-tls
```

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *pwe wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   @Maglik : z ktorej wersji ebuilda korzystasz? to co widzisz to blad koegzystancji qt3 i 4, ktory - jak myslalem - w pelni wytepilem nim puscilem psi do portage'a :/
> 
> plz: info o wersjach qt, emerge info i skad ebuild.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 rozwiazanie w ebuildzie, jakie tam umiescilem (i co proponuje na funkcje eqmake dla buildow z qt) jest praktycznie niezalezne od systemu (czytaj : powinno byc  :Wink:  ), ale cos sie krzaczy...

jesli to nie jest ebuild z portage, tylko jakis z moich wczesniejszycyh, gdzie tego nie bylo - to mozliwe. jednak z ostatnim ebuildem bylo to rozwiazane (testowane przez ludzi, ktorzy wlasnie mieli taki problem :/ ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Dobra - nie jest zle 
> 
> Cala kompilacja jest poprawna, linkowanie sie wysadza. Problemem jest (z tego co moge powiedziec) qca-tls. Piszac wyzej podales, ze masz wersje 1.0 1.0-r2 - takiej w portage nie ma. Skad ja wziales? Ja dzialam na qca-tls-1.0-r3 i nie ma z nia problemu. [przyczepiam sie do tego, bo wlasnie z linkowaniem do qca-tls jest problem z tego co widze].
> 
> jesli mozesz podaj tez wynik:
> ...

 

Hmm... 

```

bolek@mobile ~ $ eix qca

* app-crypt/qca

     Available versions:  1.0-r2

     Installed:           1.0-r2

     Homepage:            http://delta.affinix.com/qca/

     Description:         Qt Cryptographic Architecture (QCA)

* app-crypt/qca-tls

     Available versions:  1.0 1.0-r2

     Installed:           1.0-r2

     Homepage:            http://delta.affinix.com/qca/

     Description:         plugin to provide SSL/TLS capability to programs that utilize the Qt Cryptographic Architecture (QCA)

```

normalnie wziete z portage ... Nie rozumiem ...

```

bolek@mobile ~ $ equery files qca-tls

[ Searching for packages matching qca-tls... ]

* Contents of app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r2:

/usr

/usr/include

/usr/qt

/usr/qt/3

/usr/qt/3/plugins

/usr/qt/3/plugins/crypto

/usr/qt/3/plugins/crypto/libqca-tls.so

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/qca-tls-1.0-r2

/usr/share/doc/qca-tls-1.0-r2/README.gz

```

Natomiast ja nie mam wersji 1.0-r3 w portage... Wlasnie syncuje, moze cos sie zmieni ...

EDIT :

Po syncu dalej nie mam dostepnej wersji 1.0-r3 - wth   :Question:   :Question: Last edited by tboloo on Mon Feb 27, 2006 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

@tboloo: sprobujmy paczki binarnej  :Smile: 

przygotowana pod baleronem (czyli popularnym celeronem):

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/binary/psi-0.10.tbz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

Niestety, binarna paczka tez nie dziala ...

```

bolek@mobile ~/usr/bin $ ./psi

./psi: symbol lookup error: ./psi: undefined symbol: _ZN3QCA11isSupportedEi

```

----------

## _troll_

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Niestety, binarna paczka tez nie dziala ...
> 
> ```
> 
> bolek@mobile ~/usr/bin $ ./psi
> ...

 skonczyly mi sie pomysly  :Very Happy: 

Sprobuj juz na koniec przekompilowac moze qca/qca-tls. Nie mam kompletnie pojecia czy to zadziala... moze?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Maqlik

to jest paczka z portage-r (nie jest ona tam aktualizowana??) a moje emerge info to:

```
Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-nitro3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-nitro3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.intergenia.de ftp://files.gentoo.gr http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage-r"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 3gp X a52 aac acc alsa apm ark arts aspell audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdb corefonts crypt cups divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode flac flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime radeon readline sdl see spell splash splashutils sse ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs wmf wmv x86 xml2 xv xvid zlib ~x86 elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## _troll_

@Maglik: nie wiem. szczerze  :Smile: 

usun ja. w portage jest poprawiony ebuild.

zycze milego uzywania  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *tboloo wrote:*   Niestety, binarna paczka tez nie dziala ...
> 
> ```
> 
> bolek@mobile ~/usr/bin $ ./psi
> ...

 

Probowalem, nie dziala   :Confused: 

Moze moglbys mi podeslac ebuilda do qca-tls-1.0-r3, aprobowalbym z ta wersja ??

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

----------

## tboloo

 *tboloo wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *tboloo wrote:*   Niestety, binarna paczka tez nie dziala ...
> 
> ```
> 
> bolek@mobile ~/usr/bin $ ./psi
> ...

 

EDIT :

Nie rozumiem : http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?qca-tls-1.0-r3 - ebuild jest, a po emerge --sync u mnie go nie ma   :Question: 

----------

## _troll_

 *tboloo wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *tboloo wrote:*   Niestety, binarna paczka tez nie dziala ...
> 
> ```
> 
> bolek@mobile ~/usr/bin $ ./psi
> ...

 wystawiam Ci paczki mojego qca, qca-tls oraz qt. nim je zainastlujesz zrob sobie lokalna kopie (quickpkg) swoich zainstalowanych. potem sprobuj po kolei nagrywac - qca-tls, qca i na koncu qt. moze sie jednak okazac, ze ta zmodyfikowana wersja qt ma problemy... :/

to jeden z powodow dla ktorych nie moge sie doczekac psi na qt4

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/binary/qca-tls-1.0-r2.tbz2

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/binary/qca-1.0-r2.tbz2

http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/binary/qt-3.3.4-r7.tbz2

nie sa akurat najnowsze, ale dla balerona to mam pod reka jedynie :/ (i sorka - widze, ze qca mam -r2 nie -r3)

mam nadzieje, ze pomoze.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wystawiam Ci paczki mojego qca, qca-tls oraz qt. nim je zainastlujesz zrob sobie lokalna kopie (quickpkg) swoich zainstalowanych. potem sprobuj po kolei nagrywac - qca-tls, qca i na koncu qt. moze sie jednak okazac, ze ta zmodyfikowana wersja qt ma problemy... :/
> 
> to jeden z powodow dla ktorych nie moge sie doczekac psi na qt4
> ...

 

Dzieki, sproboje. W miedzyczasieznalazlem ebuilda do qca-tls-1.0-r3, ale dalej sa bledy http://btekielski.googlepages.com/psi-log.txt

Dzieki za pomoc, 

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

----------

## mziab

A ja odkryłem malutki bug związany z powiadamianiem. W starej wersji, gdy już było otwarte okno rozmowy z daną osobą, nie wyskakiwały powiadomienia. Tymczasem w psi 0.10 zaczęły się pojawiać, i to dosłownie na ułamek sekundy. Widać tylko jak coś niebieskiego pojawia się na ekranie i natychmiast znika. Problem występuje chyba tylko, gdy jestem na innym wirtualnym pulpicie. Nie powiem, trochę mnie to miganie stresuje  :Smile:  Ktoś inny to też zauważył? Dałoby się coś z tym zrobić?  :Smile: 

----------

## rasheed

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Ktoś inny to też zauważył?

 

Potwierdzam, mam to samo.

----------

## tboloo

Przekompilowalem qt i udalo mi sie skompilowac psi i co wazniejsze dziala. Niestety ebuild dalej sie wywala, na tym samym bledzie - 

```

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:39: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:40: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:40: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:41: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:42: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:43: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:44: error: no matching function for call to `QHBoxLayout::addWidget(PsiTextView*&)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qlayout.h:386: note: candidates are: void QBoxLayout::addWidget(QWidget*, int, int)

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:103: error: no matching function for call to `ProfileNewUI::setTabOrder(QCheckBox*&, PsiTextView*&)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:309: note: candidates are: static void QWidget::setTabOrder(QWidget*, QWidget*)

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp: In member function `virtual void ProfileNewUI::languageChange()':

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:121: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView' 
```

Ale to juz krok w dobra strone - na pewno kompiluje sie i dziala, teraz tylko zeby ebuild mi zadzialal ...

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

----------

## _troll_

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *mziab wrote:*   Ktoś inny to też zauważył? 
> 
> Potwierdzam, mam to samo.

 w trybie chat zakladek? czy w standardowym takze (tym wlasnie z poprzednich wersji)?

@tboloo: za krotko. to nie jest informacja o bledzie, z ktorej mozna cokolwiek wydobyc. przynajmniej 30-40 linii do wystapienia bledu.

PS. Dobrze, ze dziala jednak  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

Juz sie poprawiam.

To pelny komunikat http://btekielski.googlepages.com/emerge-psi.log.txt

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

EDIT:

Sprawdzilem tez bez extra i insecure patches, probowalem tez wykomentowac wszystkie patche, ale efekt ten sam.

----------

## _troll_

Dobra - juz cos widac  :Smile: 

ktora wersja qt? caly czas ta specyficzna? czy moze cos nowszego niz 3.3.4?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mziab

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> w trybie chat zakladek? czy w standardowym takze (tym wlasnie z poprzednich wersji)?

 

Używam trybu standardowego.

----------

## tboloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Dobra - juz cos widac 
> 
> ktora wersja qt? caly czas ta specyficzna? czy moze cos nowszego niz 3.3.4?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

qt-3.3.5 nxsty'ego z https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426814-highlight-tweaked+qt.html z wlaczana flaga pertty

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

----------

## _troll_

imho - to juz bedzie problem qt :/

sprobuj : qt-3.3.4 bajerowanego, a jak nie przejdzie - 3.3.4 z portage (3.3.5 bylo dziabniete: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106402 i inne)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tboloo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> imho - to juz bedzie problem qt :/
> 
> sprobuj : qt-3.3.4 bajerowanego, a jak nie przejdzie - 3.3.4 z portage (3.3.5 bylo dziabniete: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106402 i inne)
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Pewnie tak, tylko ze w tej chwili mam wlasnie uruchomione psi, nawet z transportami ... Tyle ze kompilowane "z palca".

Chyba rzeczywiscie bede musial przekompilowac kolejny raz qt i zrezygnowac z bajerow z nim zwiazanych...

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

----------

## tboloo

W koncu udalo mi se zemergowac psi   :Exclamation: 

W ebuldzie wykomentowalem linie w src_compile() zawierajace qmake, wywalilem pare patchy z extras ktore powodowaly ze psi sie nie kopilowal i w koncu wszysto dziala   :Exclamation: 

Tak btw to chyba jest jakis problem z qmake u mnie, ale na razie nie bede sie w to wglebial.

Pozdrawiam,

Bolek.

----------

## tboloo

To znowu ja   :Twisted Evil: 

Tym razem nowa instalacja, nowe gentoo (2006), wszystko konserwatywnie x86 oprócz KDE 3.5.1 a problemy z psi dalej    :Sad: 

Tym razem błąd to 

```

.ui/ui_profileopen.cpp: In constructor `ProfileOpenUI::ProfileOpenUI(QWidget*, const char*, bool, uint)':

.ui/ui_profileopen.cpp:90: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct IconButton' 

```

, całość logu z kompilacji tutaj http://btekielski.googlepages.com/psi-emerge-log.txt

Szukałem w googlach podobnego błędu, znalazłem kilka patchy na różnych forach ale albo się nie nakładały, albo nie dawały efektu ...

----------

## Polin

A u mnie tak:

```

<CIACH> ls/zip -Itools/dirwatch -Itools/openpgp -Itools/globalaccel -Itools/advwidget -Itools/multilineinput -Itools/templates -I../iris/libidn -I../iris/include -I../iris/xmpp-core -I../iris/xmpp-im -I../iris/jabber -I../libpsi/iconset -I../libpsi/psiwidgets -I../libpsi/psipng -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.ui/ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src -Ioptions -I.moc/ -o .obj/opt_status-ui.o .ui/opt_status-ui.cpp

.ui/opt_messages-ui.cpp:23:29: fortuneslistbox.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [.obj/opt_messages-ui.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src'

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

```

Problem wystepuje przy wlaczonej fladze extras, bez niej kompiluje sie jak nalezy.

----------

## damjanek

 *Polin wrote:*   

> A u mnie tak:
> 
> ```
> 
> <CIACH> ls/zip -Itools/dirwatch -Itools/openpgp -Itools/globalaccel -Itools/advwidget -Itools/multilineinput -Itools/templates -I../iris/libidn -I../iris/include -I../iris/xmpp-core -I../iris/xmpp-im -I../iris/jabber -I../libpsi/iconset -I../libpsi/psiwidgets -I../libpsi/psipng -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.ui/ -I/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src -Ioptions -I.moc/ -o .obj/opt_status-ui.o .ui/opt_status-ui.cpp
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118743 - Patrz 24 komentarz.

----------

## Polin

[quote="damjanek"] *Polin wrote:*   

> A u mnie tak:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118743 - Patrz 24 komentarz.

 

Dzieki.  :Smile: 

Widze, ze nie tylko forumowa wyszukiwarka, ale bugowa tez nie za bardzo dziala. Szukanie 'fortuneslistbox.h' w b.g.o. na glownej stronie nic nie zwraca.  :Smile:  Trzeba sie bawic szukajka, ktora jest glebiej na stronie.  :Smile: 

----------

## przeuj

Sorry, ze tak sie wcinam troche off topic: czy wersja zaprezentowana przez trolla z pliku bzip (w tym drugim watku  :Smile:  ) jest inna od tej w portage? bo widze, ze pliki ebuild sie roznia, nie wiem tylko czy to ma znaczenie...

sorry za glupie pytania  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam,

Bartek

----------

## waltharius

[quote="Polin"] *damjanek wrote:*   

>  *Polin wrote:*   A u mnie tak:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118743 - Patrz 24 komentarz. 
> 
> Dzieki. 
> ...

 

Niewiem czemu ale u mnie plik, z którego radzą usunąc te includehints nie ma w ogóle czegoś takiego.

```
vim /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src/options/opt_messages-ui.ui.h

#include <qpopupmenu.h>

void OptMessagesUI::destroy()

{

    delete pb_insForward->popup();

    delete pb_insQuote->popup();

    delete pb_insReply->popup();

    delete pb_insSignature->popup();

}

```

Chyba, że coś źle zrozumiałem i nie tak powinienem to naprawiać. Byłbym wdzięczny za wszelką pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## ufoman

Szukaj w pliku "src/options/opt_messages-ui.ui".   :Very Happy: 

----------

## waltharius

Sorry ale nadal nie wiem gdzie tego szukać... src/options/... gdzie się znajduje? Bo na pewno nie w /, chyba, że ja jestem ślepy   :Confused:  Może to i lamerskie ale zwyczajnie nie wiem gdzie to jest   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoshi314

/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/psi-0.10/src/options/opt_messages-ui.ui

na samym koncu pliku

----------

## waltharius

Dzięki. Ja szukałem w pliku opt_messages.ui.ui.h. Co zresztą napisałem wcześniej  :Very Happy: 

Dzięki za pomoc i

pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## Robert W.

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Dzięki. Ja szukałem w pliku opt_messages.ui.ui.h. Co zresztą napisałem wcześniej 

 Tu masz działające rozwiązanie:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458434-highlight-psi.html

----------

## kfiaciarka

Jest jakaś szansa ze na gcc 4.1 się to skompiluje? W/w rozwiązania nie pomagają:/

----------

## Robert W.

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Jest jakaś szansa ze na gcc 4.1 się to skompiluje? W/w rozwiązania nie pomagają:/

 Używając sposobu wskazanego w moim poprzednim poście, skompilowałem psi również na gcc 4.1.1.

----------

## kfiaciarka

najpierw mam błąd

```

.ui/opt_messages-ui.cpp:23:29: error: fortuneslistbox.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [.obj/opt_messages-ui.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  psi-0.10.ebuild, line 271:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Wtedy ide do tego w/w pliku i kasuje tą sekcje includehints. Następnie robie FEATURES="keepwork" emerge --resume net-im/psi. Po pewnym czasie otrzymuję nastepujący błąd:

```
 

Session management error: Could not open network socket

.obj/httppoll.o: In function `hpk(int, QString const&)':

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x63a): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x646): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x656): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x661): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x74d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/connector.o: In function `XMPP::AdvancedConnector::connectToServer(QString const&)':

connector.cpp:(.text+0x1988): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

connector.cpp:(.text+0x1c20): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::startClient(QString const&)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x107): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::startClient(QString const&)'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::reset()':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x141): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::reset()'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::tls_readyReadOutgoing(int)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x4e0): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::readOutgoing()'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::tls_readyRead()':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x560): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::read()'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0xae): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::write(QMemArray<char> const&)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0xce): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/simplesasl.o: In function `XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()':

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x604): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x61b): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x635): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x647): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x8b7): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x8ce): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x8e8): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x8fa): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x90d): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x9ba): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x9d1): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x9eb): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x9fd): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xa25): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xd5c): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xd73): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xd8d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xd9f): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xdc7): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x16d0): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x1872): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x19c0): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x1a40): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::layer_needWrite(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x10ac): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x10cb): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::layer_readyRead(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1249): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1268): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::bs_readyRead()':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1ca0): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1cb1): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureLayer::qt_invoke(int, QUObject*)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1dc1): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::readOutgoing()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1e7f): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::read()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1ea9): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::readOutgoing()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1eea): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::readUnprocessed()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1f11): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::read()'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::write(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x457): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x4cc): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::closeTLS()':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x4f8): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::close()'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::insertData(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x116d): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x117e): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/protocol.o: In function `XMPP::CoreProtocol::normalStep(QDomElement const&)':

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x6eb5): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x6ec6): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x702c): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x703f): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x7052): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x705d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x708b): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0xafc5): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::convertedSASLCond() const':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x3d1): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::errorCondition() const'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_needParams(bool, bool, bool, bool)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x603): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setAuthzid(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::reset(bool)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0xc5c): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::reset()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `genId()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0xf71): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0xff1): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0xffd): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x100d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1018): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1024): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1060): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x109b): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::handleNeed()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x18ea): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::putStep(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x190e): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1935): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::SASL(QObject*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1a48): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setRemoteAddr(QHostAddress const&, unsigned short)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1a64): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setAllowAnonymous(bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1a7a): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setAllowPlain(bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1a90): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setRequireMutualAuth(bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1aa5): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMinimumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1aba): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMaximumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1b5b): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::startClient(QString const&, QString const&, QStringList const&, bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1c57): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setLocalAddr(QHostAddress const&, unsigned short)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1c6b): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1c7c): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1cac): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::srvProcessNext()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1e29): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::SASL(QObject*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1ed0): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMinimumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1ee7): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMaximumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1f47): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::startServer(QString const&, QString const&, QString const&, QStringList*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x214a): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x215a): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x216a): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2175): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x219d): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2273): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2283): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2293): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x229e): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x22c6): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23d1): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23e1): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23f1): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23fc): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2424): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x26de): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::putStep(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x276c): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::startServer()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x282b): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::putServerFirstStep(QString const&, QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2a05): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2a90): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2b2d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_authCheck(QString const&, QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2c02): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::continueAfterAuthCheck()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_authenticated()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x4bf9): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::ssf() const'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_needParams(bool, bool, bool, bool)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x5ee): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::continueAfterParams()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::setRealm(QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x6d3): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setRealm(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::setPassword(QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x700): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setPassword(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::setUsername(QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x733): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setUsername(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::continueAfterParams()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x52e1): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::continueAfterParams()'

.obj/s5b.o: In function `XMPP::S5BManager::S5BManager(XMPP::Client*)':

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x2480): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x2491): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/s5b.o: In function `XMPP::S5BManager::S5BManager(XMPP::Client*)':

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x29c0): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x29d1): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/s5b.o: In function `XMPP::makeKey(QString const&, XMPP::Jid const&, XMPP::Jid const&)':

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x71cc): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x71d8): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x71e8): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x71f3): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x7210): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x7315): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/iconset.o: In function `Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)':

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1bb3): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1bc6): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1bd9): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1be4): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1c12): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x2426): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/main.o: In function `main':

main.cpp:(.text+0x3fa0): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

main.cpp:(.text+0x4075): undefined reference to `QCA::unloadAllPlugins()'

main.cpp:(.text+0x4209): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `getRootCerts(QStringList const&)':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x7d9d): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert()'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x7e7c): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::fromDER(QMemArray<char> const&)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x7eea): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::isNull() const'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x7efa): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x8169): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `PsiAccount::login()':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0xfc4a): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x102ff): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::TLS(QObject*)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x10320): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::setCertificateStore(QPtrList<QCA::Cert> const&)'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `PsiAccount::tls_handshaken()':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x1550b): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::peerCertificate() const'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x1551b): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert(QCA::Cert const&)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x15533): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::certificateValidityResult() const'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x15568): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x15a1b): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `QPtrList<QCA::Cert>::deleteItem(void*)':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text._ZN8QPtrListIN3QCA4CertEE10deleteItemEPv[QPtrList<QCA::Cert>::deleteItem(void*)]+0x1a): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `getRootCerts(QStringList const&)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x176d): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert()'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x184c): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::fromDER(QMemArray<char> const&)'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x18ba): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::isNull() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x18ca): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1b65): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `AccountRegDlg::sslToggled(bool)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x2528): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `AccountModifyDlg::sslToggled(bool)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x4938): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `MiniClient::connectToServer(XMPP::Jid const&, bool, QString const&, int, ProxyManager*, int, QString*)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x6db8): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::TLS(QObject*)'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x6dc7): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::setCertificateStore(QPtrList<QCA::Cert> const&)'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `MiniClient::tls_handshaken()':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x99a2): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::peerCertificate() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x99b2): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert(QCA::Cert const&)'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x99c1): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::certificateValidityResult() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x9cf3): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x9deb): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/sslcertdlg.o: In function `SSLCertDlg::setCert(QCA::Cert const&, int)':

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x109c): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::isNull() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x114f): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notBefore() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1179): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notAfter() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x11b1): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notBefore() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1263): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notAfter() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x130f): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::serialNumber() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x138e): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::subject() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x14ca): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::issuer() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1556): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::issuer() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1799): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::subject() const'

.obj/qwextend.o: In function `reparent_good(QWidget*, unsigned int, bool)':

qwextend.cpp:(.text+0x2bc): undefined reference to `qPRCreate(QWidget const*, unsigned long)'

qwextend.cpp:(.text+0x3cf): undefined reference to `qt_dnd_enable(QWidget*, bool)'

qwextend.cpp:(.text+0x522): undefined reference to `qt_XDestroyWindow(QWidget const*, _XDisplay*, unsigned long)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [psi] Error 1

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  psi-0.10.ebuild, line 271:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## nelchael

Poprawiona wersja + latka dla Audacious: http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/nelchael/browser

----------

## kfiaciarka

tu macie to psi z paczami od razu (ja musiałem ręcznie sciagac) :

http://my.opera.com/Kfiaciarka/homes/files/psi_nelchael.tar.bz2

----------

## nelchael

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> tu macie to psi z paczami od razu (ja musiałem ręcznie sciagac) :
> 
> http://my.opera.com/Kfiaciarka/homes/files/psi_nelchael.tar.bz2

 

Wystarczylo zrobic 

```
svn co ...
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

nie pomyślałem:> 

Kompilacja na gcc 4.1.0-r1 zakończyła sie od razu tym 2 błędem. Teraz sprawdze czy może się skompiluje na gcc 3.4.6.

----------

## nelchael

Skompilowalem to Psi gcc-4.1.1 i dziala ok.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ale zapewne na innych flagach:)

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

AS_NEEDED="-Wl,--as-needed"

BDIRECT="-Wl,-Bdirect"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common $AS_NEEDED $BDIRECT"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="1"

#PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note"

LINGUAS="pl"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" # /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ http://85.25.128.62"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES="sandbox -ccache digest parallel-fetch"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

USE="alsa avi bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cdrom divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread flash gif glitz gtk2 -gtk jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xcomposite kernel_linux linguas_pl mp3 mpeg nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl png qt tga tiff truetype type1-fonts udev usb v4l vorbis wmf X xml2 xv xvid xpm -apache2 arts -ipv6 -gdbm berkdb -gnome -fortran motif oss pertty risky -xmms mmx sse sse2 pic -nls unicode -arts"

```

Na czas kompilacji psi specjalnie wyłączyłem to co może psuć, ale nie pomaga. 

Nelchael - jaki masz march? Może dałoby radę binarke poczynić :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cat /etc/make.conf

USE_PROCESSOR="mmx sse mmxext sse2"

USE_YES="X dri alsa nptl bash-completion bzip2 cups svg kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility offensive ipv6 kde xml xml2 xinerama syslog musepack xscreensaver firefox"

USE_NO="-gpm -gtk -qt -arts -oss -gnome -motif -gif -sdl -samba -postgres -mysql -spell -encode -java -apache2 -tcpd -tetex -tiff -lcms -mng -curl -tcltk -xmms -esd -python -perl -expat -gd -eds"

USE="${USE_PROCESSOR} ${USE_YES} ${USE_NO}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/nelchael/overlays/overlays-nelchael /home/nelchael/overlays/silvermedia /home/nelchael/overlays/gentoo-java/migration /home/nelchael/overlays/gentoo-java/migration-packages /home/nelchael/overlays/gentoo-java/gentoo-java-experimental/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CCACHE_SIZE="2048M"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

FEATURES="-buildpkg -distcc -autoaddcvs -strict sandbox ccache cvs sign"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTAGE_GPG_KEY="0xBC555551"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
```

----------

## kfiaciarka

coś nowego  :Smile: 

```

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp: In constructor `ProfileNewUI::ProfileNewUI(QWidget*, const char*, bool, uint)':

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:39: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:40: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:40: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:41: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:42: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:43: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:44: error: no matching function for call to `QHBoxLayout::addWidget(PsiTextView*&)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qlayout.h:386: note: candidates are: void QBoxLayout::addWidget(QWidget*, int, int)

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:103: error: no matching function for call to `ProfileNewUI::setTabOrder(QCheckBox*&, PsiTextView*&)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:309: note: candidates are: static void QWidget::setTabOrder(QWidget*, QWidget*)

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp: In member function `virtual void ProfileNewUI::languageChange()':

.ui/ui_profilenew.cpp:121: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct PsiTextView'

.ui/ui_profilenew.h:20: error: forward declaration of `struct PsiTextView'

make[1]: *** [.obj/ui_profilenew.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-src] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  psi-0.10.ebuild, line 283:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Możliwe ze cos schrzanilem bo wybierałem profile 3.4.6 hardened:/ teraz na vanilla jeszcze raz spróbuje

Nic to nie dało :Smile: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Skompilowalem to Psi gcc-4.1.1 i dziala ok.

 A co z tym błędem:

```
 * Applying libTeXFormula.diff ...

 * Failed Patch: libTeXFormula.diff !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/0.10/libTeXFormula.diff )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/temp/libTeXFormula.diff-22546.out

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  psi-0.10.ebuild, line 241:   Called epatch '/var/tmp/portage/psi-0.10/work/0.10/libTeXFormula.diff'

  eutils.eclass, line 333:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: libTeXFormula.diff!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

?

----------

## nelchael

Nie mam pojecia - nie uzywam :]

----------

## Robert W.

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Wystarczylo zrobic 
> 
> ```
> svn co ...
> ```
> ...

 A można dokładniej?

----------

## kfiaciarka

svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/nelchael/

----------

## nelchael

```
svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/nelchael/ /usr/local/overlays/nelchael
```

pozniej wystarczy

```
cd /usr/local/overlays/nelchael && svn up
```

----------

## heavymetal

Witam!

Mam następujący problem przy kompilacji psi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DMUCONF_HACK -DHAVE_XSS -DHAVE_DNOTIFY -DHAVE_GETHOSTBYNAME_R -DHAVE_CONFIG -DXMPP_TEST -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/opt/qt/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/root/psi-ins/psi-0.10/src -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I../cutestuff/util -I../cutestuff/network -Itools/trayicon -Itools/idle -Itools/systemwatch -Itools/mac_dock -Itools/zip -Itools/dirwatch -Itools/openpgp -Itools/globalaccel -Itools/advwidget -Itools/multilineinput -Itools/templates -I../iris/libidn -I../iris/include -I../iris/xmpp-core -I../iris/xmpp-im -I../iris/jabber -I../libpsi/iconset -I../libpsi/psiwidgets -I../libpsi/psipng -I/opt/qt/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.ui/ -I/root/psi-ins/psi-0.10/src -Ioptions -I.moc/ -o .obj/rc.o rc.cpp
> 
> adhoc.h:134: warning: 'class AHCommandServer' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor
> ...

 

Dzieje się takie coś tylko przy ręcznej kompilacji, tzn. patch-e nakładane ręcznie i kompilacja ręczna. Dystrybucja nie-gentoo  :Smile: .

----------

## kfiaciarka

```
httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x9ba): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x9c6): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x9d6): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0x9e1): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

httppoll.cpp:(.text+0xa97): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/connector.o: In function `XMPP::AdvancedConnector::connectToServer(QString const&)':

connector.cpp:(.text+0x1cb8): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

connector.cpp:(.text+0x1f49): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::startClient(QString const&)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x107): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::startClient(QString const&)'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::reset()':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x141): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::reset()'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::tls_readyReadOutgoing(int)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x4c0): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::readOutgoing()'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::tls_readyRead()':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0x540): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::read()'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0xae): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/tlshandler.o: In function `XMPP::QCATLSHandler::write(QMemArray<char> const&)':

tlshandler.cpp:(.text+0xce): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/simplesasl.o: In function `XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()':

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x60a): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x621): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x63b): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x64d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x8c7): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x8de): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x8f8): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x90a): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x91d): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x9c8): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x9df): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x9f9): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xa0b): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xa32): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xd62): undefined reference to `QCA::MD5::MD5()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xd79): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xd93): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xda5): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0xdcc): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x16a0): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x1852): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x19b2): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

simplesasl.cpp:(.text._ZN4XMPP17SimpleSASLContext14clientTryAgainEv[XMPP::SimpleSASLContext::clientTryAgain()]+0x1a30): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::layer_needWrite(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0xfec): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x100b): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::layer_readyRead(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x10f9): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1118): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::bs_readyRead()':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1c1f): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1c30): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureLayer::qt_invoke(int, QUObject*)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1d41): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::readOutgoing()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1df0): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::read()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1e1a): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::readOutgoing()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1e5b): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::readUnprocessed()'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1e82): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::read()'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::closeTLS()':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x1e8): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::close()'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::write(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x547): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x5bc): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::write(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/securestream.o: In function `SecureStream::insertData(QMemArray<char> const&)':

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x11ad): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

securestream.cpp:(.text+0x11be): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::writeIncoming(QMemArray<char> const&)'

.obj/protocol.o: In function `XMPP::CoreProtocol::normalStep(QDomElement const&)':

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x50bc): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x50cd): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x5231): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x5244): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x5257): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x5262): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x528f): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

protocol.cpp:(.text+0x9954): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::convertedSASLCond() const':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x471): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::errorCondition() const'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_needParams(bool, bool, bool, bool)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x6a9): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setAuthzid(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::reset(bool)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x8cb): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::reset()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `genId()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0xf31): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0xfb7): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0xfc3): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0xfd3): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0xfde): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0xfea): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1024): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x105d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_authCheck(QString const&, QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1513): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::continueAfterAuthCheck()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::handleNeed()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1b5a): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::putStep(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1b7d): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1ba6): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::SASL(QObject*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1cb1): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setRemoteAddr(QHostAddress const&, unsigned short)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1ccf): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setAllowAnonymous(bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1ce5): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setAllowPlain(bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1cfb): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setRequireMutualAuth(bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1d10): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMinimumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1d25): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMaximumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1de1): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::startClient(QString const&, QString const&, QStringList const&, bool)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1e88): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setLocalAddr(QHostAddress const&, unsigned short)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1e9c): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1ead): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x1f19): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::srvProcessNext()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2093): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::SASL(QObject*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2134): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMinimumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x214a): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setMaximumSSF(int)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x21a9): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::startServer(QString const&, QString const&, QString const&, QStringList*)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23a5): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23b5): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23c5): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23d0): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x23f7): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x24ca): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x24da): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x24ea): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x24f5): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x251c): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2625): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2635): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2645): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2650): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2677): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x292e): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::putStep(QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x29bb): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::startServer()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2a33): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::putServerFirstStep(QString const&, QMemArray<char> const&)'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2c48): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2cd9): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

stream.cpp:(.text+0x2d77): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_authenticated()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x3549): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::ssf() const'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::sasl_needParams(bool, bool, bool, bool)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x694): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::continueAfterParams()'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::setRealm(QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x773): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setRealm(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::setPassword(QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x7a4): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setPassword(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::setUsername(QString const&)':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x7d3): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::setUsername(QString const&)'

.obj/stream.o: In function `XMPP::ClientStream::continueAfterParams()':

stream.cpp:(.text+0x3c51): undefined reference to `QCA::SASL::continueAfterParams()'

.obj/s5b.o: In function `XMPP::S5BManager::S5BManager(XMPP::Client*)':

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x2072): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x2083): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/s5b.o: In function `XMPP::S5BManager::S5BManager(XMPP::Client*)':

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x22e2): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x22f3): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/s5b.o: In function `XMPP::makeKey(QString const&, XMPP::Jid const&, XMPP::Jid const&)':

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x6b9f): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x6bab): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x6bbb): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x6bc6): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x6be6): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

s5b.cpp:(.text+0x6cb2): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/iconset.o: In function `Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)':

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1b59): undefined reference to `QCA::SHA1::SHA1()'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1b6c): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::update(QMemArray<char> const&)'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1b7f): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::final()'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1b8a): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x1bb7): undefined reference to `QCA::arrayToHex(QMemArray<char> const&)'

iconset.cpp:(.text._ZN7Iconset7Private8loadIconERK11QDomElementRK7QString[Iconset::Private::loadIcon(QDomElement const&, QString const&)]+0x228d): undefined reference to `QCA::Hash::~Hash()'

.obj/main.o: In function `main':

main.cpp:(.text+0x57ac): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

main.cpp:(.text+0x5887): undefined reference to `QCA::unloadAllPlugins()'

main.cpp:(.text+0x5a29): undefined reference to `QCA::insertProvider(QCAProvider*)'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `getRootCerts(QStringList const&)':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x448d): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x450a): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert()'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x45ea): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::fromDER(QMemArray<char> const&)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x464b): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::isNull() const'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x48b4): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `PsiAccount::login()':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0xba7a): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0xbe90): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::TLS(QObject*)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0xbeb1): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::setCertificateStore(QPtrList<QCA::Cert> const&)'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `PsiAccount::tls_handshaken()':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x1966b): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::peerCertificate() const'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x1967b): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert(QCA::Cert const&)'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x19693): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::certificateValidityResult() const'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x196c8): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

psiaccount.cpp:(.text+0x19b9b): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/psiaccount.o: In function `QPtrList<QCA::Cert>::deleteItem(void*)':

psiaccount.cpp:(.text._ZN8QPtrListIN3QCA4CertEE10deleteItemEPv[QPtrList<QCA::Cert>::deleteItem(void*)]+0x1a): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `AccountRegDlg::sslToggled(bool)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x13e8): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `getRootCerts(QStringList const&)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x2a29): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x2aa6): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert()'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x2b86): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::fromDER(QMemArray<char> const&)'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x2bea): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::isNull() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x2df5): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `AccountModifyDlg::sslToggled(bool)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x3328): undefined reference to `QCA::isSupported(int)'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `MiniClient::connectToServer(XMPP::Jid const&, bool, QString const&, int, ProxyManager*, int, QString*)':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x86dd): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::TLS(QObject*)'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x86ec): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::setCertificateStore(QPtrList<QCA::Cert> const&)'

.obj/accountdlg.o: In function `MiniClient::tls_handshaken()':

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x9b22): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::peerCertificate() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x9b32): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::Cert(QCA::Cert const&)'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x9b41): undefined reference to `QCA::TLS::certificateValidityResult() const'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x9e73): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

accountdlg.cpp:(.text+0x9fe7): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::~Cert()'

.obj/sslcertdlg.o: In function `SSLCertDlg::setCert(QCA::Cert const&, int)':

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x101c): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::isNull() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x10cf): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notBefore() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x10f9): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notAfter() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1131): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notBefore() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x11d6): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::notAfter() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1277): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::serialNumber() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x12ed): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::subject() const'

sslcertdlg.cpp:(.text+0x1405): undefined reference to `QCA::Cert::issuer() const'

.obj/qwextend.o: In function `reparent_good(QWidget*, unsigned int, bool)':

qwextend.cpp:(.text+0x396): undefined reference to `qPRCreate(QWidget const*, unsigned long)'

qwextend.cpp:(.text+0x54d): undefined reference to `qt_dnd_enable(QWidget*, bool)'

qwextend.cpp:(.text+0x640): undefined reference to `qt_XDestroyWindow(QWidget const*, _XDisplay*, unsigned long)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [psi] Błąd 1

make: *** [sub-src] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/psi-0.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  psi-0.10-r1.ebuild, line 278:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/nelchael'

```

tym razem juz normalny system :

```
Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Sat, 07 Oct 2006 03:00:09 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig digest distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/overlays/nelchael"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cdrom cli crypt cups divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode esd flash fortran gif glitz gpm gtk hal imagemegick imlib input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_vmmouse isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux libg++ linguas_pl mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre perl pertty pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection risky sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tga tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vmware vorbis wmf xcomposite xml xml2 xorg xpm xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## psycepa

widzialem gdzies na forum a nie chce zakladac nowego watku o psi

chodzi mianowicie o psi 0.11 

widzialem ebuilda na amd64 bodajze

a chcialbym wiedziec czy ktos moze uzywal tej wersji dla x86 ?  jesli tak to jak sie sprawuje, to prawdopodobnie beta wiec interesuje mnie czy mozna jej normalnie na codzien uzywac ?

----------

## n0rbi666

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a chcialbym wiedziec czy ktos moze uzywal tej wersji dla x86 ?  jesli tak to jak sie sprawuje, to prawdopodobnie beta wiec interesuje mnie czy mozna jej normalnie na codzien uzywac ?

 Ja używam na codzień 0.11 (bo 0.10 nie chciało się skompilowac  :Wink:  )

Wrażenia - wszystko ok, działa, jednak z 2 czy 3 razy zdarzyło mu się wywalić (po prostu wyłączył się). Jednak trochę go już używam - więc problemów z tym nie widzę  :Smile: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## kfiaciarka

a ma te pacze z dodatkami? te dla 0.10 ?

----------

## _troll_

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> a ma te pacze z dodatkami? te dla 0.10 ?

 nie - nie mam czasu  :Wink: 

na razie dopieszczam psi-0.11, by wygladalo jak trzeba (chyba juz takie jest). dzisiaj pojawil sie fix na amd64 - pozniej wrzuce do portage (po przetestowaniu jeszcze malym).

wersja 'extras' _bedzie_ wydana. termin? jak znajde dluzsza chwile :/

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

no nie moge sie juz doczekac  :Smile: 

a takie jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy 0.11 (tak jak mowi roadmap) jest w pelni zgodne z xmpp? chodzi mi konkretnie o TLS... (chrome juz nie obsluguje SSL  :Sad:  )

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

konrad@osgiliath ~ $ psi

psi: tpp.c:63: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.

Przerwane

```

tak działa u mnie ten snapszot z use jingle i plugins.

----------

## n0rbi666

kfiaciarka - SOA#1 - Dziwne, u mnie działa.

psi-0.11_pre20061231 (-doc jingle plugins sasl spell ssl -xscreensaver)

----------

## _troll_

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> no nie moge sie juz doczekac 
> 
> a takie jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy 0.11 (tak jak mowi roadmap) jest w pelni zgodne z xmpp? chodzi mi konkretnie o TLS... (chrome juz nie obsluguje SSL  )

 jest tls, ale pelna zgodnosc? dokladnie - o ktorej zgodnosci mowisz? (oprocz czterech podstawowych dokumentow jest w XXXX innych, rozszerzajacych  :Wink:  ).

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> konrad@osgiliath ~ $ psi
> ...

 amd64? :/ tak. dlatego do teraz nic nie dodalem do portage. testuje u Lukanusa to psi, a ze on z kra a ja z wawy, to jedynie zdalnie patrzymy co sie dzieje  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kfiaciarka

właśnie że ~x86  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> właśnie że ~x86 

 :/ SOA#1 - u mnie bez zadnych problemow... robiles udpate glibc / qt / gcc ostatnio? i w jakiejs szczegolnej kolejnosci? czy rekompilowales qt po aktualizacji gcc/glibc, na przyklad?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## n0rbi666

1) emerge --info

2) jaka wersja qt4 ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   właśnie że ~x86  :/ SOA#1 - u mnie bez zadnych problemow... robiles udpate glibc / qt / gcc ostatnio? i w jakiejs szczegolnej kolejnosci? czy rekompilowales qt po aktualizacji gcc/glibc, na przyklad?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

Tak ostatnio po emerge linux-headers emergnąłem gcc, binutils. Ale po tym qt 4.2.2 się emergowało bo miałem 4.1.4 i nie było wystarczające. Emerge --info podam jak będe pod gen2;)

----------

## psycepa

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   a ma te pacze z dodatkami? te dla 0.10 ? nie - nie mam czasu 
> 
> na razie dopieszczam psi-0.11, by wygladalo jak trzeba (chyba juz takie jest). dzisiaj pojawil sie fix na amd64 - pozniej wrzuce do portage (po przetestowaniu jeszcze malym).
> 
> wersja 'extras' _bedzie_ wydana. termin? jak znajde dluzsza chwile :/
> ...

 

jak tam _troll_u z robota ? :Smile:  sie doczekac nie moge :]...

----------

## rastman

ma ktoś pod reka link do najnowszej wersji ebuilda? Bo wszystko co sprawdzam, to albo serwer nie dziala, albo wersja 0.9.2..

----------

